# The Return, The Guest Host For WrestleMania And All That Jazz - Rocky Discussion



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

For all you people who said the rock wouldn't come back..... HES BACK!!!!!!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

FUK YER BABY


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

HALLELUJAH!!!!!!

I screamed like a girl lol


----------



## Three_I's (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Aaaaand he gets a huge fucking pop.


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

What an entrance, goosebumps all over my body!! 

Finally The Rock Has Come Back!

One happy chappy!!!!!


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

took 7years to come back worth the wait, now the ratings will sky rocket


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*



zllehs said:


> HALLELUJAH!!!!!!
> 
> I screamed like a girl lol


YOU AND ME BOTH!!!! my mom was like wtf!!!!


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

OMFG HE'S BACK FOR GOOD! HAHAHAHA, OFF MY HEAD HERE!!!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Where's all the haters now? 

AHHAHAHAHHAHAHHA FUCK YOU


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Was rather obvious but a surprise obvious if you understand what I'm saying. I'm glad he's back but it sure did take a hell of a long time for him to return


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

I'm happy and mad at the same time because If could have picked a Mania to go to it would have been this one...not that shitfest that was last year


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Only The Rock can say arse!! Hahahaha.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

This is too good to be true. Do you guys really think he will stick around for long? I have my doubts, but I hope Im wrong.


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Hahaha, oldest trick the book! All the old liners are back!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

The ROCK has come back to whip all your candy asses!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Is the Rock shooting on PG WWE? lol


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

THE FUCKING ROCK I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Major goosebumps. Wow.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

My Mania ticket just became worth it by a fucking mile. I'm speechless. What a moment. What a MOMENT.


----------



## Three_I's (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Simple formula here: The Rock + Saying he's back in WWE for good + saying ass a dozen times and SUMBITCH (lol) = PG going away?


----------



## AngusBethune (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

jipe worthy moment. i spewed my juices.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*



Three_I's said:


> Simple formula here: The Rock + Saying he's back in WWE for good + saying ass a dozen times and SUMBITCH (lol) = PG going away?


:gunG:flipby the rock


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*The Woman*

Anyone have any ideas as to who the woman was that got out of the limo on RAW tonight? Was it just a ploy to throw the WWE fans off or will it lead to storyline?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Kids with their thumbs down. 
Audience as loud as they've been in ages!
And Rocky lighting everything on fire!!!!!

I honestly think the WWE is about to turn!!!


And I'm really curious about the "I'm never leaving" comment!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Woman*

Red herring probably.


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Back for good! Oh man! Cena V Rock staredown, what a moment that'll be. Our generation V the younger generation. Oh my!!!


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I dunno man. The Rock just took PG, turned it sideways, and shoved it up all the mothers asses who are gonna go on his facebook asking him to apologize for there kid.

Seriously, its like...an era vs an era. And Cena lost. Its true, Cena saying POOPY and stuff. I say, they go PG-14, but keep Cena as the kid appealer. The Rock electrified me yet again, the guy still has it!


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: The Woman*

I think it was just a ploy....but for a second I thought it was Steph.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

*I'm...I'm speechless.*

I'm just... I'm at a loss for words right now damn.

The Rock just brought back the WWE. Not even Cena can hold a candle to him; this is now known.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

*This isn't really fair to Cena... at all*

Vince is putting Cena in very compromised situation here and I'm not really sure what he's looking to accomplish. It's reminiscent of when Hogan went at it with Rock. The only difference, of course, was that Hogan came back as a heel. The fact that the fans sided with him at Mania is irrelevant because The Rock still maintained his credibility as the face (and as the victor).

But this is entirely different altogether. Rock returned as a face, and in the process completely exposed Cena in front of everyone. There's just no light at the end of this tunnel for him. The Rock will undoubtedly gain favor with the crowd after a seven year absence and by having Cena look "less cool", he's essentially being "out-faced". There's absolutely nothing Cena can do in this situation to get one over on The Rock. Rocky already has this thing won.

Pretty much, The Rock is stealing Cena's shine. This feud might provide us with some must see television, but the WWE is really mortgaging it's future with Cena by allowing Rocky to get over on him. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Woman*



RatedRKO31 said:


> I think it was just a ploy....but for a second I thought it was Steph.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: The Woman*

Most likely just a swerve since most were already expecting it to be The Rock.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Rock? Guest host at Mania? Does that mean he can makes some matches?

If so, Rock should book his favorite wrestler Christian in the world title match with Edge and Del Rio


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The Woman*

I'm thinking Steph and if it is then HHH is probably not to far behind her.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

And that is why The Rock is the most electrifying man in ALL of entertainment. 

Lol, Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The Woman*

just a girl the rock had in the limo. stephs legs are much morejuicy :}


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Never been more pumped for mania.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The Woman*

Yeah I thought it was Steph as well.

Most likely just a Ploy.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: This isn't really fair to Cena... at all*

what happened, details?????


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: This isn't really fair to Cena... at all*

My gut tells me this will end up going the Austin/Tyson route with Rock endorsing Cena at Mania, and Miz getting his ass whipped.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Woman*

I really thought when The Rock told Cole he didn't care what the GM wanted, that Steph was gonna come out and say "How dare you not let ME speak!"


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: The Woman*

hmm clueless maybe 2/14 isn't all done with surprises, Trish Strtus anyone?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*For the Kids....*

For the kids who didnt live through that era.....YOU JUST DID!

Now you know....


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*How The Hell?*

How the hell is cena gonna respond to the rock on the mic?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: This isn't really fair to Cena... at all*

OP you are a dumbass!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Twitter is going crazy.

I bet the ratings are gonna be great.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: I'm...I'm speechless.*

This is the kind of thing the Cena defenders never understood about why vintage WWF was 1000 times better than the current crap product. But atleast now we have The Rock. Only one of the many greats from our time.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Do you think the PG erra push the stepping block to the Rock's return?*

I said when they started the PG push it was a sort of reboot of sort. Now I'm thinking they had this set up from the begining, because so many craved what we just saw tonight. 

OMG!!! I will admit I never though he would return and stay like he said. Only time will tell and I can't wait to see what he does. The Rock looked bigger also and had a bit of a Stone Cold vibe going on and don't forget the Rock is only in his mid 30's.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: How The Hell?*

Hopefully a promo between the two. Can't wait, both can work a mic very well [Albeit the Rock is better] especially if Cena gets free rein.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: How The Hell?*

hes not he will compliment the rock and be nice to him


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Do you think the PG erra push the stepping block to the Rock's return?*



DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> I said when they started the PG push it was a sort of reboot of sort. Now I'm thinking they had this set up from the begining, because so many craved what we just saw tonight.
> 
> OMG!!! I will admit I never though he would return and stay like he said. Only time will tell and I can't wait to see what he does. The Rock looked bigger also and had a bit of a Stone Cold vibe going on and don't forget the Rock is only in his mid 30's.




Not sure if I'd call 38 going on 39 "mid 30s" but yeah.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: For the Kids....*

YEAH!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: For the Kids....*

I always laugh my ass off at the people that say this era is just as good as it was back then. It's not even in the same universe, back then there where real stars not the bums we have today.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Rock just single handedly......*

The Rock just single handedly turned WWE back to TV-14:lmao

It was awesome to see him again.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Still waiting on a reason to be excited about WrestleMania...


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The Rock just single handedly......*

its still pg calm down it was after 11 the show was over hes allowed to curse


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Human Nature said:


> Kids with their thumbs down.
> Audience as loud as they've been in ages!
> And Rocky lighting everything on fire!!!!!
> 
> ...


I think you are right. Vince certainly would have set some boundaries for Rock if PG is so priority. The Rock sent a clear message. Kid freely "you can't see me" is out. Cena looks like a joke now.

The leaving comment was certainly a strong one, and I don't think Rock would have made that bold statement if he didn't intend on sticking around for awhile!


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Starbuck said:


> My Mania ticket just became worth it by a fucking mile. I'm speechless. What a moment. What a MOMENT.


yea i heard the music and the $60 for wrestlemania on PPV vanished from my pocket lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Evo said:


> Still waiting on a reason to be excited about WrestleMania...


You not excited about seeing the closing shot of WrestleMania being Rock raising John Cena's hand after he wins the WWE title?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I'm not shocked that he came back at all. I'm ashamed of myself that I forgot how brilliant he is on the mic.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Can we please not have a troll come in here? If there is one thing that the entire IWC should agree on, it's the rock coming back


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Rock's mad at Cena on the chat! Haha.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

*The Rock Made Something Very Clear*

He made it obvious that so many of the roster are poor promo cutters, even some of the ones we consider really good, look only ok by comparison. I mean he had full control of the crowd, he wasn't pandering (not counting his thank you), and it was a promo really about himself and he tore it up.

Then again, this is the Rock, I guess it really isn't fair to compare most ppl to him. I miss the sort of energy these promos have. The only person that comes close these days is Cena


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

_Guess who just marked out like a little girl. Even if this isn't the end of the PG era, it'll be nice seeing some proper mic skills again. Cena's been dying out there for the longest._


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

with a Mic and just 10 minutes time he showed EVERYONE how much a joke cena has been these past few years

(lets not forget that Cena was awesome as US champ and first few championship titles)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



el dandy said:


> You not excited about seeing the closing shot of WrestleMania being Rock raising John Cena's hand after he wins the WWE title?


Miz vs. Cena is nothing to be excited about, lol. That's a Monday Night RAW main event, not a WrestleMania main event.

And no, I wouldn't particularly be excited about that shot. I'd much rather see the shot of Cena holding up his hand for a 5-Knuckle Shuffle with The Rock on the ground. That's a picture worth a thousand words.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*

I agree, so so much.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*

He worked the shit out of it for 20 minutes. Was amazing.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*

Cena ????

I fall asleep during his promos


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Here's some of the Rock's livechat comments so far. Might be relevant.



DWAYNE "THE ROCK" JOHNSON: 
John Cena said a variety of things that came across my desk which at first I thought was interesting and then I felt was laughable because the comments really didn't make any sense to me. To be clear, not that they ever make me mad. I just thought the comments were an interesting choice of things to say. 


DWAYNE "THE ROCK" JOHNSON: 
I don't know how John Cena will react to my comments. I don't know him so I can't speak as to how he will respond.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*

To me it's not that he signaled that the rest of the roster are poor promo cutters, but that he really is one of a kind when it comes to using a mic to work up the crowd.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*

After listening to the rock i realize how much my standards have lowered and what i considered good promo work


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*



Mr MJ™ said:


> He worked the shit out of it for 20 minutes. Was amazing.


This. He was great


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*

Jericho , C.M. Punk probably the best on the roster and they are decades away from The Great One


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*

Rock's one of a kind talent. If there were others that could replicate him, then it wouldn't make him so special. It's like comparing basketball players to Jordan or hockey players to Gretzky.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Looks like he is revealing what his role will be too.


My goal is to create an incredible show. The guys have prepared for this night all year and they are going to put on incredible wrestling matches and I am there to not only support their matches but work with the great WWE production team and put on an electrifying show. That means I will be backstage and in the ring creating unforgettable and iconic WrestleMania moments.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*



JERIPUNK said:


> Jericho , C.M. Punk probably the best on the roster and they are decades away from The Great One


At riling up the crowd, maybe. But they're both better and more intelligent mic workers.


----------



## Eddie Night (Jan 6, 2006)

*Dwayne Johnson "And I'll never, ever leave you again."*

Rockey's return was off the charts, everyone that seen the return knows this ( and if you didn't you will).

I really wanna know what you guys think about his comment regarding never leaving the wwe again. I'm pretty sure we wont be back on the roster full time or anything, BUT will he continually remained connected to WWE programing forever more? Will his stay last longer then Wrestlemaina seeing how he is planting the seeds for a feud with WWE's new franchise John Cena? Will he be on weekly TV leading up to Maina? 

BTW What a fucking reaction when Rock took the time to work the crowd during his "millions and millions " line. Un Fucking Real. I forgot how awesome crowd reactions could be.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*



JERIPUNK said:


> Jericho , C.M. Punk probably the best on the roster and they are decades away from The Great One


We know Jericho can hold his own against The Rock. I would like to see Rock and Punk go at it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*How Long Will Rocky Stay?*

He said he wasn't there to promote a movie, he was there for us. He also said that he's, never ever going away. Is he done with movies? Will he stay with WWE for a while? Because if so, you can expect TV14 back REAL soon. PG just can't contain Rocky.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: How Long Will Rocky Stay?*

One night only. He's there to collect the million dollar paycheck.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: How Long Will Rocky Stay?*

He's here til Wrestlemania. Probably not there every week either. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Dwayne Johnson "And I'll never, ever leave you again."*

I hope he'll be like Bret and make appearances.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Dwayne Johnson "And I'll never, ever leave you again."*

It depends if vince is paying him enough.

Imo vince should just throw blank cheques at the man to try and get him for at least 12 months


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Dwayne Johnson "And I'll never, ever leave you again."*

i dunno if he was pushing that part.....but yeah the millions and millions part.....the way the crowd kept getting louder reminded me of the attitude era crowds.....crazy.

Fuck....i was wilding out seeing him manhandle that mic...no **** lol.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Evo said:


> Still waiting on a reason to be excited about WrestleMania...


Lol'd.

It's about time that the best damn pro-wrestler of all-time came back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Dwayne Johnson "And I'll never, ever leave you again."*

reminds me of the last time he said he'd never leave (then left for 7 years)


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: How Long Will Rocky Stay?*

I would say until Wrestlemania and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Dwayne Johnson "And I'll never, ever leave you again."*



MsCassieMollie said:


> I hope he'll be like Bret and make appearances.


Why?

Rock is 38 and still around his physical prime, he's not a broken down old man like Bret Hart, he can be used!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

JR hoping the younger talent paid attention! As do I!


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

SHOCKWAVES

#TheRock
Dwayne Johnson
Michael Cole
Stone Cold
Stephanie McMahon (suspected of being the woman who stepped out the car)

ARE ALL TRENDING TOPICS onTwitter right now worldwide
thats 5 out of the top 10 with the Rock at #1 lol


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: How Long Will Rocky Stay?*

im still not sold on WM.... so if i miss it then the rock should be on raw the next night to entertain me.... thats what he said, he wouldnt lie


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Dwayne Johnson "And I'll never, ever leave you again."*

Cheap pop. He learned that art from Foley.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I had a smile for the whole promo  loved it.
It was like he was never away, just a natural on the mic. Brilliant.
Whats he mean by not going away or words to that effect though?

Anyway, thanks Rocky.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*The Rock started a Twiiter account! VERIFIED*

http://twitter.com/#!/TheRock

It's verified, too.


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: The Rock Made Something Very Clear*



qbizzle said:


> Rock's one of a kind talent. If there were others that could replicate him, then it wouldn't make him so special. It's like comparing basketball players to Jordan or hockey players to Gretzky.


PERFECT ANOLOGY

not that Lebron and Kobe aren't great
not that Ovetchken and Crosby aren't great

But Jordan and Gretzky are once in a generation talents


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



The JPH said:


> It's about time that the best damn pro-wrestler of all-time came back.


Lol'd.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Rock started a Twiiter an hour ago*

He made his Twitter page like 8 hours ago LOL


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: The Rock started a Twiiter an hour ago*

It's certified, too.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Human Nature said:


> JR hoping the younger talent paid attention! As do I!


JR should also hope that younger talent will have the green light to do bullet point promos instead of having to regurgitate it word for word like they have for the past few years.

That's why Rock's promo was the shit because he just went. Yes he hit his bullet points, but he just spoke and that's what made it fucking awesome. Granted there is only one Rock, but 10 years ago younger guys like Angle, Jericho, Edge, Christian etc got to cut their own promos.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



The JPH said:


> Lol'd.
> 
> It's about time that the best damn pro-wrestler of all-time came back.


Agreed. Can't wait for March 3rd.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Waiting on all the haters to jump all over it when he retires for good.

"LOL he sed he wuld never leave!"


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Tomorrow Vince will be passing out tapes of this promo and say this is how you work a crowd. The Rock simply made the entire roster look like bums.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



el dandy said:


> JR should also hope that younger talent will have the green light to do bullet point promos instead of having to regurgitate it word for word like they have for the past few years.
> 
> That's why Rock's promo was the shit because he just went. Yes he hit his bullet points, but he just spoke and that's what made it fucking awesome. Granted there is only one Rock, but 10 years ago younger guys like Angle, Jericho, Edge, Christian etc got to cut their own promos.


Definitely agree!
I feel like something will come out of this. WWE is due for a change. 
PG doesn't have to be this bad. What The Rock did was PG, WWE has just lowered PG to G. 


I would love for JR to come back at Mania just so I could hear "Rock Bottom Rock Bottom Rock Bottom!!!!"


----------



## apexcliquemonsta (Jan 11, 2011)

*Hollywood ROCK*

When the Rock's music hit the roof came off the place seeing him back in the ring was great a little off on the mic but classic all the same. Now if it is true and he's back for good the only way I can see it working is with the Rock being a heel and to be honest nobody does it better. :gun:


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

For the kids who didnt get to live through that era:

Now you know...


----------



## jkivs234 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

The Rock coming back just made me go on a wrestling forum for the first time in years. That was amazing and I really almost started to cry out of happiness when watching the promo.... and I've never almost cried out of happiness either. Best Valentines Day ever and it was not at all girlfriend related.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

*Will the Rock change his mind and wrestle one last time?*

I think he will. After taking in the reaction he got tonight, he is probably dying to layeth the smacketh down one last time, on Cena of all people. It would be way too awesome and Vince would probably pay him just about any amount to do it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Disciple514 said:


> Tomorrow Vince will be passing out tapes of this promo and say this is how you work a crowd. The Rock simply made the entire roster look like bums.


No he won't. Vince has done a lot to control the promos in this Era. The Rock is a legend and has the leeway to do his own promo. The WWE right now is scripted right to the end in and out of the ring.

You can't control a crowd when you're forced to say what they want you to say.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Will the Rock change his mind and wrestle one last time?*

Ahhhhh.....


NO


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



jkivs234 said:


> The Rock coming back just made me go on a wrestling forum for the first time in years. That was amazing and I really almost started to cry out of happiness when watching the promo.... and I've never almost cried out of happiness either. Best Valentines Day ever and it was not at all girlfriend related.


Quote for DAMN TRUTH.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Just starting to re-watch it again. 

Can we call this one of the best entrances EVER!!?? I forgot about that part cause I pretty much fainted when his music hit. Haha
I wasn't breathing the whole time they were cutting out the lights. That was just TOO awesome!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



sickofcena said:


> How the hell is cena gonna respond to the rock on the mic?


Cena: Hey Rock. You know what? You’re Poopy!!, you hear me!? YOU POOPY!! 

But seriously. The Rock hasn’t lost a fucking step at all. Rock didn’t “PG” down for WWE at all, this was all Rock. It has been a very long time since I marked out like a little girl, since I was a kid and it felt pretty damn good. I feel like a damn pussy right now for shredding a tear to see The Rock in that ring one more time, but fuck it, it was worth it.

The Rock just proved how so bland all the current talent is and very second rated. Only CM Punk can hold his own with him on the microphone but still he will be murdered too. But nonetheless can hold his own against The Rock.

I’ve been saying this for months, WWE need to let these “scripted” promos be trashed cause that’s why majority of the wrestlers today are having a hard time getting over with the crowd unless your name is John Cena. I mean these forced promos they are giving these guys to read is ridiculous and that’s why a lot of the Face characters basically have the same character. Hell 60% of the Heels are the same characters too, it is really sad. WWE need to seriously step up their game cause The Rock just proved how much the WWE is watered down and just so bland in this current state. 

PS: The Cena kids in the arena didn’t know how the fuck to react to The Rock. It’s like they want to cheer him but giving him thumbs down since he absolutely buried Cena on the microphone. 

And speaking of that, we are definitely witnessing history folks, this has been mostly everyones dream, whoever thought we will actually witness The Rock trashing John Cena in the year of 2011 in the Cena era. Unbelievable.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Only thing that would have made it better is if this was in Chicago , Detroit , St Louis, Philly Or NY

California crowds suck !!!!!!!

As great a moment as it was , it would have been that much better in a traditional wrestling city


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



JERIPUNK said:


> Only thing that would have made it better is if this was in Chicago , Detroit , St Louis, Philly Or NY
> 
> California crowds suck !!!!!!!
> 
> As great a moment as it was , it would have been that much better in a traditional wrestling city


Funny thing is, that was only a medicore reaction for The Rock from his typical massive ovations.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Evo said:


> Still waiting on a reason to be excited about WrestleMania...


Well we all know who the party pooper is here.



zllehs said:


> yea i heard the music and the $60 for wrestlemania on PPV vanished from my pocket lol


I was talking about my actual ticket lol. I'm GOING! And that ticket just became a lot more valuable.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Hasn't shown live here on west coast yet. Was Dwayne back in a promo on the titantron or was he actually in the arena?


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Paladine said:


> Hasn't shown live here on west coast yet. Was Dwayne back in a promo on the titantron or was he actually in the arena?


In the center of the ring baby !


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Damn that was ELECTRIFYING!!!

How the HELL is the roster going to keep up with the greatness that is The Rock?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

GUYS!!!
THE EFFING ROCK IS BACK!!!

I'm still just in shock.
I remember all the Rock threads and how people were disappointed with him. 

He said he is HOME!


----------



## Eddie Night (Jan 6, 2006)

*Vince said this man will change the WWE*

Cole and Matthews both said this during RAW tonight while hyping up the WM host. PG... Bye Bye Baby. wooooooo


----------



## apexcliquemonsta (Jan 11, 2011)

*The best to ever do it*

If the Rock is really back for good he should be a heel nobody does it better :gun:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

And I can't lie, I watched the Tooth Fairy about two weeks ago.
And I lost a little bit of respect.
But I understand.
And now he's completely back. It's amazing!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Starbuck said:


> Well we all know who the party pooper is here.


Yeah, I know. 

I just don't find the role of guest host for a show that's actually important to be exciting, no matter who it is. Put Rock vs. Cena on paper, and you've got my attention. Make him the guest host? Might as well do it on a Monday night and make it a three hour show.

WrestleMania is WrestleMania. I'm a traditional fan and I want a wrestling show. If guys on the card are getting their match times shortened or possibly even being left off of the card just for Rock's promo/segment times throughout the night, then I'd rather not have The Rock on at all.

Yes, yes, I know this is the smart decision for buyrates. WWE will definitely be looking to recover them after stumbling on the main events.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



jkivs234 said:


> The Rock coming back just made me go on a wrestling forum for the first time in years. That was amazing and I really almost started to cry out of happiness when watching the promo.... and I've never almost cried out of happiness either. Best Valentines Day ever and it was not at all girlfriend related.


I agree. There's been countless of threads on this forums for years about if The Rock will ever return. This was a dream come true for a lot of wrestling fans.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I'm gonna stop calling him a sell out now. I won't call him " Rock " yet though. That honor will have to wait till he steps back in the ring and wrestles.

Good to see Dwayne make a return though. This is a great day for wrestling fans.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I feel like that entire 25 minute promo was a dream.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Steve Corino: "Now THAT is a pop. Wrestling MISSED The Rock. WOW, I wish the Rock would have shot that promo in the 9pm hour. Now I am up past my bedtime. Night everyone. LOVED Raw (- Cole)." 

Jim Ross: "The Great One is back 4 WM27! The Rock will host Wrestlemania. He looks awesome. Dwayne Johnson's classic 'Rock' promo 2nite on RAW was the best thing on RAW in recent memory. Young wrestlers hopefully paid attention." 

Shane Helms: "The Rock said f*** PG!! Lol I loved that promo!" 

The Blue Meanie: "MAN! The WWE knows how to MAKE moments! It was great to see The Rock tonite!" 

Melina: "It was extraordinary to see The Rock come back. WOW. Hope everyone enjoyed Valentines Day!"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



MsCassieMollie said:


> Steve Corino: "Now THAT is a pop. Wrestling MISSED The Rock. WOW, I wish the Rock would have shot that promo in the 9pm hour. Now I am up past my bedtime. Night everyone. LOVED Raw (- Cole)."
> 
> Jim Ross: "The Great One is back 4 WM27! The Rock will host Wrestlemania. He looks awesome. Dwayne Johnson's classic 'Rock' promo 2nite on RAW was the best thing on RAW in recent memory. Young wrestlers hopefully paid attention."
> 
> ...



Dana White
Follow @TheRock. Trust me when I say I've met everyone in Hollywood and this guy is the coolest.

OfficialTAZ
GREAT JOB by Rock! Miss having steaks with him & Dud's after shows!!! Great times! 1 of the greatest of all times!!! 
steveaustinBSR
it was great to see The Rock back on RAW tonight...helluva promo from an electrifying cat. great stuff heading into Mania.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

To say I marked out would be an understatement.

I was dancing through my room in my underwear.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Will The Rock be back for good now or when he start another movie??


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I want to rewatch the promo...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



hazuki said:


> I want to rewatch the promo...


That's exactly what I'm doing right now.
I'm about to pre order his shirt.
Set his new theme as my ringtone!
I can't even describe how I feel! haha.


----------



## jkivs234 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Evo said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> I just don't find the role of guest host for a show that's actually important to be exciting, no matter who it is. Put Rock vs. Cena on paper, and you've got my attention. Make him the guest host? Might as well do it on a Monday night and make it a three hour show.
> 
> ...


Or you could just not be the typical douchy internet wrestling fan and actually just enjoy a great moment in wrestling history. Tonight was something special but rather than appreciate it for what it is you do the I'll try to sound smart and find a way to complain about it thing. Just enjoy the moment like a traditional fan would and don't think about buyrates or how it was good for business because there are very few moments like this anymore.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Evo said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> I just don't find the role of guest host for a show that's actually important to be exciting, no matter who it is. Put Rock vs. Cena on paper, and you've got my attention. Make him the guest host? Might as well do it on a Monday night and make it a three hour show.
> 
> ...


Just step back for a minute and look at the whole thing as a fan. One of the biggest names in the history of the industry returned and reduced this forum, of almost 2000 people in the Raw section, to little kids. Who cares about what he's doing? He's back and he showed why he is one of the true greats. Besides, if he doesn't have a match he sure as hell is going to make my Manai night a lot better. You can watch for your wrestling matches but I don't want to be in that stadium bored to tears by Barrett/Taker or Nexus/Corre. I'd much rather watch The Rock own like he did tonight. It was a special moment and you shouldn't be over analyzing right now and ruining it for yourself. For the past month this place has been crying out for star power. Well, we just got the BIGGEST star that we could get and the prospect of him in a match with John Cena. Be a fan, not a smark for tonight.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

^^^people don't like rock and/or couldn't care less that he came back ya know.




jkivs234 said:


> Or you could just not be the typical douchy internet wrestling fan and actually just enjoy a great moment in wrestling history. Tonight was something special but rather than appreciate it for what it is you do the I'll try to sound smart and find a way to complain about it thing. Just enjoy the moment like a traditional fan would and don't think about buyrates or how it was good for business because there are very few moments like this anymore.


so he should just enjoy something that he may not have liked or doesn't like where it could go b/c you're a rock fan?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



jkivs234 said:


> Or you could just not be the typical douchy internet wrestling fan and actually just enjoy a great moment in wrestling history. Tonight was something special but rather than appreciate it for what it is you do the I'll try to sound smart and find a way to complain about it thing. Just enjoy the moment like a traditional fan would and don't think about buyrates or how it was good for business because there are very few moments like this anymore.


I only threw out the "buyrates" comment because someone was ostensibly going to try and come at me with it. I don't give a fuck about WrestleMania's buyrates, lol.

You should've really paid attention to the "I'm a traditional fan, and I want to see wrestling" part. If you had, you may have been able to respond coherently with something that actually made sense.


Starbuck said:


> Be a fan, not a smark for tonight.


Same applies here, man. I'm kinda disappointed, because I *know* you're smart. I specifically put over the fact that I'm a traditional fan. Let's not throw meaning into my posts that doesn't exist.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I feel The Rock will do one last run all those teasers just make it seem like he will get back in the ring one more time.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



> WWEUniverse
> 
> Thank you @WWEUniverse! We set a new all-time Live Chat attendance record tonight with @TheRock's post-Raw Q&A! #WWE #WM27


The Rock = site traffic views.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Oh by the way, I think that was Sable's legs...?


----------



## HTial12 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

From the time the music hit until the end of the show. I had the biggest smile on my face.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Jerry Lawler/Jim Ross would have marked like a girl tonight .


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

So, do you think that The Rock's gonna be on RAW next week?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Starbuck said:


> Just step back for a minute and look at the whole thing as a fan. One of the biggest names in the history of the industry returned and reduced this forum, of almost 2000 people in the Raw section, to little kids. Who cares about what he's doing? He's back and he showed why he is one of the true greats. Besides, if he doesn't have a match he sure as hell is going to make my Manai night a lot better. You can watch for your wrestling matches but I don't want to be in that stadium bored to tears by Barrett/Taker or Nexus/Corre. I'd much rather watch The Rock own like he did tonight. It was a special moment and you shouldn't be over analyzing right now and ruining it for yourself. For the past month this place has been crying out for star power. Well, we just got the BIGGEST star that we could get and the prospect of him in a match with John Cena. Be a fan, not a smark for tonight.


This. Rock fan or not, any pro wrestling fan needs to appreciate the job Rocky did tonight. Truly incredible...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

"Congratulations to one of my favorite opponents and greatest rivals on returning to the WWE. The Rock is the BEST promo man of all time..."

-Chris Jericho


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I marked hard when I heard his music hit, I haven't marked out really at anything in wrestling in what feels like years but I did tonight.


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

*Is he teasing us again?*

The Rock is back.
I'm happy that he's finally back. It's good for WWE, and this Wrestlemania will be great.
I haven't seen the crowd that loud since... Booker T and Diesel returned LOL.

But seriously..
Did you catch him saying that The Rock will "NEVER GO AWAY"?
Is he teasing us that he's back full-time?
That he'll still be in the WWE even after Wrestlemania?
It's been over a year since he said he'll be back to guest host Raw. He didn't keep promise to his words at that time.

After Wrestlemania, he won't look back and probably never come back until he gets inducted into HOF.
Oh, what the hell, The Rock is back. That's all that matters.

2.21.11 promo was revealed to be Undertaker's tonight.
"There ain't no grave can hold my body down" He was buried alive months ago... I should've known.
Even if Sting comes to WWE, I don't know if any generic WWE fans would give a damn since The Rock is back now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



StraightEdged said:


> "Congratulations to one of my favorite opponents and greatest rivals on returning to the WWE. The Rock is the BEST promo man of all time..."
> 
> -Chris Jericho


:agree:

Wow, The Rock this week and Undertaker next week! NOW we are on the Road to WrestleMania!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

For the person who said that if John Cena was how he was back in 03 he will make The Rock look silly?

Huh? I understand “Wordlife” John Cena will be a much suitable for The Rock to go toe to toe with him on the microphone but if anything Rock can still quite demolish Cena by simply calling him a poser in that gimmick. Hell didn’t Angle made Cena look like a joke one time on Smackdown in their feud back in 03?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I would like to see Cena be let loose on the mic against The Rock, just to see what he can pull out.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I'm interested to see if they'll actually let Cena go all out on Rock and uses curses in his promo since Rock cursed at him a lot.


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

*Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

What did you think about his return?


----------



## outcry34 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

ONE of the greatest just because the WWE needed this in the baddest way. I'm still getting chills from that ridiculous moment.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

What a fantastic moment. And what a way to show how much of a joke the current roster is compared to this man. Standards really are lowering. His charisma and command in that ring cannot be matched.

Also, I wouldn't expect much from a John Cena 2003 against The Rock. His "word life" and rap gimmick can be ripped apart. One only needs to look at the lyrics to his songs, then his actual life and his experiences growing up. There's a lot of material there to make Cena look like a moron.

If anything, Cena is basically screwed in a one on one encounter when it comes to promos. He's been doing the exact same thing, without the edginess, that The Rock was doing at his peak. He's a watered down version essentially. The best thing to insult The Rock with is the Tooth Fairy but there's an easy rebuttal to that (it grossed a lot of money, it also happens to pander to the same demographic Cena is strongest in, The Rock also happens to have a daughter etc.). To put it simply, if given free reign, Cena would be ethered in a back and forth.

He's got a gimmick in the past that can be used against him, as well as a huge fan backlash at one point, and his current watered down character.

This is what Rock thrives on. Mocking others. There's simply far too many things to mock Cena for, both past and present.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

I thought Yoshi Tatsu's return on RAW tonight was awesome!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

I think this thread will probably be merged anyway, but in terms of returns, I think both Kane and Undertaker, just off the top of my head, had better returns.

Rock's will definitely be remembered, though.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

One of the greatest returns of all time.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

It was magic.

Pure magic.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**



metty31 said:


> I thought Yoshi Tatsu's return on RAW tonight was awesome!


fpalm he never left. Anyway Rocks return was great.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

Definitely one of the best in the last few years. The only thing that came close to this is when the nWo returned.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**



Vivaveron said:


> fpalm he never left. Anyway Rocks return was great.


I never said he did.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

Why did the lights have to go out and lightning and shit everywhere? For a second I was thinking "The Undertaker's the guest host of Wrestlemania?" Of course I knew it was going to be The Rock and called it last week...


----------



## bigtimejad (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

couldnt top Bret returning for me.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**



Camoron said:


> Why did the lights have to go out and lightning and shit everywhere? For a second I was thinking "The Undertaker's the guest host of Wrestlemania?" Of course I knew it was going to be The Rock and called it last week...


The lightning was because Rock is electrifying.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

Coolest thing I've seen since Austin returned to fight off the invasion. 10 years later. wow


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

The way the lights went and everything, it was awesome. I actually thought it was Lady Gaga lol.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I marked out beyond belief when I heard the music hit. I had goose bumps the whole time he was speaking and it brought me back to my childhood chanting the rocks name. It was great to see him back and o can't wait to see him at mania....live !!! I will be there and excited to see him in person. It brought back fond memories of how real promos and wresting used to be. Glad to see him back and pumped for the future with the peoples champ!!!!


----------



## LargeMidget (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

I marked all fucking over the place like a blacked out drunken idiot trying to take a piss.

That was the Rock at his fucking best. I'm tempted to say he was better than ever, even.

I love how he mentioned the Miz. He only mentioned 2 WWE superstars and Miz was one of them


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Honestly I'm still in deep shock. I think that whole situation fucked me up.

I marked out TOO hard. Didn't even think that was possible.

THANK YOU ROCKY


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

This is up there with one of the biggest returns in wwe history but I can't say off the top of my head if it's the biggest


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

One of the greatest. I LOVED the fact that the WWE kept mis-timing the beep whenever Rock said "Ass". They got so paranoid they beep'd out "shirt"


----------



## ThaRegul8r (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

I marked the hell out.


----------



## Big BBB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

best return of all time. genuine real promo by the rock. and he came back and trashed cena who ive trashed since hes been the number one guy since the rock left. the rock was at his best there and im sure he can still deliever in the ring too he looks like hes in amazing shape. totally marked out so glad i decided to tune into for that. wwe delivered i could care less about tna. im pumped for mania. ROCK > cena. hopefully this sets up a cena heel turn and a little bit more attitude back in the wwe. 

*BUT WHEN THE ROCK SAID HE IS NEVER LEAVING? IS HE REALLY MAKING ANOTHER RUN BECAUSE I HEARD AN INTERVIEW WITH SHANE HELMS OR SOMEONE MAYBE NASH WHO SAID THE ROCK WOULD LOVE TO MAKE ANOTHER RUN AND MISSES IT SO MUCH. WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK ABOUT THAT? WILL HE COME BACK FULL TIME FOR A LITTLE WHILE ATLEAST?*


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

fuck you pg wwe..

We got the real wrestling back.. i had tears coming out of my eyes after seeing the Great One Back.. all i have to say is what a coincident.. last time i watched raw and a wwe event was back in like early 2010..
I got soo fed up with these childish shows from WWE.. that i quit watching wrestling..

i accidently turn the channel and I saw WWE.. 

as the Rock puts it.. WWE has stepped soo low.. from the Giant Great onces like Austin and the Rock to crapy boring.. you can't see me Cena.. 

I would pay anything.. I say anything to get back the Attitude era.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

I've been a Rock fan for 10+ years, but I just can't help but lol @ people saying it's the greatest return of all time. People are so desperate for the E to return to the Attitude Era that tonight probably brought back the nostalgic memories from the late 90s.

Don't get me wrong Rock's promo was epic, but the crowd reaction was no where near what it was 7 years ago when he left. I remember he got a bigger pop after returning to help Eugene than he got tonight.

Props to the E for bringing him back, great to see him on TV again!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Chris Jericho comments on Rock's return*



> @IAmJericho
> Congratulations to one of my favorite opponents and greatest rivals on returning to the WWE. The Rock is the BEST promo man of all time...


twitter.com/iamjericho


----------



## BC Hunk (Jan 5, 2011)

*Finally The Rock has come back!*

*Mark out moment for me. What does the future hold for the buildup to WrestleMania?
Discuss*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Finally The Rock has come back!*

We know. There's already a sticky to discuss it because there's about a billion threads being made about it. Use that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

I believe we were part of history today, It will go down in the history books and no doubt in my mind this is the greatest return in nearly a decade.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Layeth the Smackdown all over their candy asses lol!! The Rock is one of the greatest of all time!!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**

I knew it was going to be him after reading the dirtsheets earlier in the day so I wasn't entirely surprised by it, I was also concerned that it would be a watered down PG sissified version of The Rock but fortunately that turned out not to be the case.

Once he started laying into Cena I was marking out and behind him 100% and by the end of it was laughing my ass off and missing the 'good old days'.. you kinda have to feel bad for whoever has to follow that next week on Raw though, how do you follow that?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I dont get it.. Hes is just a guest host of wm.. right? Why did he say he is back and never going away?

P.S. LoL @ miz for thinking that the rock will not be using "Ass" since they are PG.. there are no limits for the Rock, kiddo..!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

cena is talent guy able go toe to toe with the rock but now with his current kiddy loving grimmick...Cena should be edgier


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I've been a Rock fan for 10+ years, but I just can't help but lol @ people saying it's the greatest return of all time. People are so desperate for the E to return to the Attitude Era that tonight probably brought back the nostalgic memories from the late 90s.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Rock's promo was epic, but the crowd reaction was no where near what it was 7 years ago when he left. I remember he got a bigger pop after returning to help Eugene than he got tonight.
> 
> Props to the E for bringing him back, great to see him on TV again!


I can see why some are calling it the greatest return of all time really. Think about it, because I can't think of a return this extraordinary. There has been an incredible amount of talk the past few years about when The Rock will come back. There's been A LOT of people saying we'll never see Rocky in the WWE ring, and it's been a very controversial wrestling topic for the last few years now. Add that to the fact that The Rock's currently heavy in Hollywood, him coming back at this time to host Mania is just what WWE needs right now.

Also add that to the fact that he cut one of his greatest promos to date, and he shoots on the current posterboy of WWE John Cena (which is something a lot of us have been waiting for for YEARS) and it's easy to see why some are calling it the greatest return.

It was impeccable in every way. So much emotion that wrestling hasn't had in a long time now.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

As someone who has been sick of Cena's shit for the passed few years, and even took a 3-year hiatus from watching wrestling because of it... watching Rock bury him was a dream come true! I only hope it continues, and that the end-result is Cena changing his character into something I can tolerate a little more.

P.S. I guess my prediction about Savage/Steph match was wrong. :-\


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

nice to see the rock is finally black, hope he faces cena at WM


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

*For the people asking about the rock saying he's never going to leave, imo i believe he means he will make special appearances from now on. Stone Cold is here to stay in the sense of him doing stuff with the wwe from time to time, so as a rock fan im glad if that's the case. Him ripping into cena was part real and part storyline but he said what we've all been saying since 2006. The return was epic and i don't know what else can top that hell i guarantee hhh won't get near the reaction rock got tonight.*


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I still cannot believe what we witnessed tonight, I haven't slept I'm on a high but I'm not surprised 

The Rock is back, I just hope people don't get too annoyed if he doesn't come back in a wrestling capacity I.E against Cena at Wrestlemania, don't get me wrong I'd love it but I'm just going to savor this moment 

Next weeks RAW I'm hoping will be epic - before that we have Chamber to so it's a very good week for the E! The Road to Wrestlemania has now begun.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Bwahahaha, christ i marked like some sort of hybrid of Matt Striker, Don West and Booker T.

Damn that was good, better than good it was the best thing i've seen on WWE tv since i started watching again in 2005 (a bad time to come back really). My only tiny little issue is that i wish he had the old guitar solo and theme.

Can we just have every Raw from now till Wrestlemania end with the Rock cutting a 20 minute promo?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**



Evo said:


> I think this thread will probably be merged anyway, but in terms of returns,* I think both Kane and Undertaker, just off the top of my head, had better returns.
> *
> Rock's will definitely be remembered, though.


Seriously,GTFO.

That was one of the best returns of all time. Here is a man who hasn't been seen in any capacity in the WWE and he comes back to host one of the largest Wrestlemania's of all time and you think Taker and motherfucking Kane had better returns? HHH returning in 2002 would've been an actual argument.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Great WWE Return...... or Greatest WWE Return? *Spoilers**



Ass Buster said:


> Seriously,GTFO.
> 
> That was one of the best returns of all time. Here is a man who hasn't been seen in any capacity in the WWE and he comes back to host one of the largest Wrestlemania's of all time and you think Taker and motherfucking Kane had better returns? HHH returning in 2002 would've been an actual argument.


deadman taker returning and judgment day 2000 were both better and were both better than hhh in 02.


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

*its kinda funny that the rock who hasnt been in the wwe for 6-7 years can come back and start swearing (is ass really a swear word??)....but the 'Face' of the company cant, even if it was by accident...*


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

This was one of if not the greatest nights ever in Wrestling. The Rock tonight reminded me just how great wrestling can be. For the first time in YEARS I believed in the WWE again. Only one man...one legend...could have brought the WWE out of the grave in one night. 

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I recorded it as I couldn't stay awake and I'm pissed that I didn't try to stay awake for it, it was awesome!!! However my recording stopped just after the Rock's speech, did I miss anything?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



imEnigmaticAsshole said:


> *its kinda funny that the rock who hasnt been in the wwe for 6-7 years can come back and start swearing (is ass really a swear word??)....but the 'Face' of the company cant, even if it was by accident...*


I imagine part of Rock's return agreement was that the phrase PG was not to be mentioned anywhere near him.



OT: I would be perfectly okay with Rock wrestling for the next year and then going into the HoF at next years Mania.

Hell, start a program between him and Cena this Wrestlemania and drag it out for the next year, with them facing off at next Mania after Rock's induction.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

At this point, The Rock is bigger than the WWE itself. Cena is far from being close to his level of stardom. It's not surprising that Vince allowed him to do what he does best if he was to return. He'll make that concession for him.


----------



## HHHXpacRDBG (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

in my opinion, the only thing missing from this epic moment was jim ross calling it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Big Dog said:


> I recorded it as I couldn't stay awake and I'm pissed that I didn't try to stay awake for it, it was awesome!!! However my recording stopped just after the Rock's speech, did I miss anything?


You missed one of the best promo's in a long long time. the rock owned both Cole and Cena.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Recorded it last night, got up early this morning to see the promo, well most of it before I set off to work. Gave me goosebumps when he came out, the crowd were amazing.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Bone chiling, amazing, dream moment. The instant he came on screen you knew you are watching something special.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life? Thoughts


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

no, but i doubt they are/would be friends either.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

No

Cena has said many times how much he is a fan of the Rock and that he respects what he has done. His only beef is he never comes back to say thank you to the fans. And I am sure the Rock is enough of a professional to not let Cena bother him.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

Rock has always ripped wrestlers new ones on the mic but last night seemed a bit more personal imo.

More confusing is the fact that all the Cena comments he was talking about were off the record so addressing them in kayfabe wouldn't make sense.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



sXeCalli said:


> No
> 
> Cena has said many times how much he is a fan of the Rock and that he respects what he has done. His only beef is he never comes back to say thank you to the fans. And I am sure the Rock is enough if a professional to not let Cena bother him.


Well he did come back so hopefully it shut Cena up. I wonder if they even talked backstage.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

No, I don't think The Rock really dislikes anyone but HBK.

I think they have a lot of respect for each other.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

why you rip cena? Cena is correct about rock, he love the business all of these but for the last 7 years we haven't seen him on WWE TV...he tried to distance himself from Wrestling.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I don't think you guys realize how juiced Cena is to have The Rock back. 

Cena has carried the company for the past 3 years. he has had to perform every single night because thats who and only who all the kids come to see.

The WWE wasn't even able to have him miss 1 week when he was fired from WWE
They had to refund tickets when he got hurt for a couple weeks

say what you want but Cena has been the catalyst for the company. I know he's all about working hard and putting on a show but after tonight that burden was lightened a lot, and now he has someone to share it with.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No, I don't think The Rock really dislikes anyone but HBK.
> 
> I think they have a lot of respect for each other.


Go watch the 2008 Hall of Fame. Where Rock talked about his admiration for HBK and dreams of facing him.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I saw the promo, it's just the recording stopped just after it finished, I don't know whether anything else happened after it.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



apokalypse said:


> why you rip cena? Cena is correct about rock, he love the business all of these but for the last 7 years we haven't seen him on WWE TV...he tried to distance himself from Wrestling.


Do you think that The Rock is probably thinking now that his movie career isn't going the way he want it to then go maybe?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I started really watching wrestling around the Benoit / Eddie era - that Wrestlemania it was a returning Rock / Foley vs. Evolution sans HHH - and while I enjoyed it I didn't always get what the Rock hype was all about. (although I watched a lot of his promo's on youtube)

After last night I feel re-educated


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Do you think that The Rock is probably thinking now that his movie career isn't going the way he want it to then go maybe?


No. Because even if his movies don't do that great. Which really, the only movie he was in recently that didn't do that well was Faster. Which, I saw and thought was OK.

Even the Disney movies he did made money.

I don't think he's worried that much about his film career.

He can make a lot of money, not have to travel 300+ days a year, and he doesn't have to take a beating.

The WWE is in his blood, though.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No. Because even if his movies don't do that great. Which really, the only movie he was in recently that didn't do that well was Faster. Which, I saw and thought was OK.
> 
> Even the Disney movies he did made money.
> 
> ...


So came back once a year or a couple times a year for that matter. You don't have to wrestle just do awesome promos like tonight. Why wait 7 long years to have him on Raw in person instead of the screen doing a backstage taped promo. Once a year or little more is not asking much.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Big Dog said:


> I saw the promo, it's just the recording stopped just after it finished, I don't know whether anything else happened after it.


Nah, you didn't really miss anything, no worries.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Wow. Truly amazing moment. The Rock really did make the entire roster look amateur. That's a level of mic work I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

"The WWE has gone from the Powerful Austin 3:16 to the Dominate and Iconic Can You Smell What's The Rock Is Cooking, all the way to You Can't See me" -The Rock

Rock make my day with that comment...current PG WWE product is completely joke


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

:sad::sad:


----------



## Densuke (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: I cried when The Rock say "I come back not for the movie and money because of you*

Yeah right and the last 7 years he was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo busy making oscar awarding movies


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

I didn't cry, but I did feel emotional because that did really come from his heart when he was saying that.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

Rock's not a good enough actor to be winning oscars, i'm pretty sure he knew that. I think he just wanted to do a job where he still got paid big money but didn't have to travel so much and wasn't getting beat up doing it.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

:lmao

man, i think i underestimated how big rock would be coming back. why cry bro? it was a good moment but damn. and really, what else was he going to say? screw you guys, i'm going home? i'm sure vince signed off a fat paycheck and since he's almost done filming the only film he has for a while...why not? let's be real. he's gonna get paid. if it's on the cheap, then i have crow to eat.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

the Rock is enough of a professional to not let Cena bother him


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Do you see a change in the younger wrestler after last night? If there isn't, there damn well should be. The Rock's return seemed to be something where all of the superstars in the back gathered around a television set and watched it in total awe. After what was an absolutely amazing promo by the great one, do you think a fire has been lit under these younger stars, to try and push themselves even more? And do you think creative will be more lenient?


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

Not going to lie, I had alump in my throat the second he came out until the end. I was literally looking at a picture of myself when I was 7 wearing a Rock T Shirt doing the eyebrow yesterday, and when he came out it was just like being a kid again. I was not going to get wrestlemania and would watch it online, and one guy can change that completly. I'll be happy for the rest of the day, and just because one guy joined WWE. It's fucking crazy. WWE is now the best thing on TV, JUST because one dude joins it. I prefered TNA like half an hour before posting this, and this alone has changed that completley. Also the fact that he aims at John Cena, brings back the whole anyone can fight with anyone shit of the Attitude Era. Earlier that night I was dissappointed that Orton never RKOed him randomly when they cleared the ring. Stone Cold doing Tough Enough, Undertaker returning, Triple H finishing his movie and the slight chance that Mick Foley will not be on contract following two months off TNA, then one return and another two months off....this Wrestlemania could be the best event I've ever watched, and this is coming from a major boxing and MMA fan. One guy...all if this...man that dude brings the kid back out in me.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



HHHXpacRDBG said:


> in my opinion, the only thing missing from this epic moment was jim ross calling it.


No, commentary would have taken away from the moment. The fact that they just let rock do his own thing, have his own moment, without having commentary, made it even more awesome.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

Look at these other comments. That's why wrestling fucked up. Not only do these guys daily complain about the current legends, they complain about Hogan's generation and the rocks generation. It's like......what the hell do you watch wrestling for? The internet is full of hate, and even I thought that nostalgia would overpower that....but I guess not. Fuck you guys. Rock + Stone Cold > Anyone else ever on TV.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

I cried too because that did really come from his heart 100 %


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Evo said:


> I would like to see Cena be let loose on the mic against The Rock, just to see what he can pull out.


Cena is great, but ROck just has a natural, insane amount of electricity and charisma that nobody can match, not even Cena.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

I do kinda think that it came from his heart. Of course the money had to be decent, but you think this guy, who was reciently considering BUYING an NFL team, needs the money? When you get the crowd reception that Rock, Cena and Austin get, I'm sure you can't help that feeling it gives you in your heart.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

I like the line "Finally, the Rock has come........... Home " that was really emotional cause for fans who are 30 and above it's like a old buddy coming back in your neighbourhood


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

lolno


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



PBens21 said:


> I don't think you guys realize how juiced Cena is to have The Rock back.
> 
> Cena has carried the company for the past 3 years. he has had to perform every single night because thats who and only who all the kids come to see.
> 
> ...


You have no clue what you're talking about. None. I'll say that much.


JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No. Because even if his movies don't do that great. Which really, the only movie he was in recently that didn't do that well was Faster. Which, I saw and thought was OK.
> 
> Even the Disney movies he did made money.
> 
> ...


Faster actually did quite well. It was basically sent to die yet still managed to nearly recover its budget domestically. It hasn't released in Europe or major Asian countries yet. When it does, it'll likely increase the number a fair amount. Although the spread in release will hurt it.

Altogether, he's basically sorted. He's involved in Fast Five and has a few action/adventure movies lined up. He's made a lot of money these past few years and he's a recognisable name in Hollywood.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I'll admit it. Although I had a huge suspicion that the host was The Rock, I never thought he'd return to the WWE. And I have never bashed The Rock about leaving, I was happy for him to have left the business still in one piece. Seeing as way too many wrestlers end up crippled or even dead. 

I marked like it was 2000 again and I'm ashamed with myself that I forgot just how awesome he is on the mic. Seems I had lowered my standards on mic work over the last few years. He basically shits over anyone in the current WWE when it comes to promo work. 

Hopefully we get a Cena/Rock feud after Mania as that would draw a lot of money, but if not then it's no problem. Hopefully he makes more regular appearances off and on I'm fine with that. If he just goes back to Hollywood to do films after Mania, again, I'm also fine with that. It's his life, he should be allowed to do what he wants to do, same goes for everyone else.


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

i marked the fuck out.
just the consorship, especially when he insulted cole got annoying


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*



4hisdamnself said:


> I like the line "Finally, the Rock has come........... Home " that was really emotional cause for fans who are 30 and above it's like a old buddy coming back in your neighbourhood


My 20 year old brother reciently got a phone call from his girl best friend whom he had not spoken to since leaving 8 years before. I literally feel like the same thing juts happened to me. As sad as it can be for an 18 year old, it's not the 18 year old that this appeals to, it's the 8 year old wearing a plastic WWF title doing the rock bottom off the couch with his 12 year old brother.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*



Nachti said:


> i marked the fuck out.
> just the consorship, especially when he insulted cole got annoying


I always felt like that would ruin all of his catchphrases, the PG stuff, but they still let him say it all, and the censorship was awfully done lol, so I pretty much got the full effect. Wierd as fuck hearing someone do what John Cena trys to do every episode sooooooooo much better, and clowning the FUCK out of Cena himself. Divides fans, which is like the best thing you could possibly do to get people talking. Good job WWE, you finally got something right.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

No!

They may DISAGREE about things, but hate??? Don't be silly.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*are you happy?*

obviously seeing the rock was the best thing ever but I'm just wondering what everyone thinks about the crowd's reaction were they as loud as you thought they would be?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> So came back once a year or a couple times a year for that matter. You don't have to wrestle just do awesome promos like tonight. Why wait 7 long years to have him on Raw in person instead of the screen doing a backstage taped promo. Once a year or little more is not asking much.


He wanted to as cleanly separate and divorce himself from the world of pro wrestling as possible while he was establishing his film career in Hollywood. Well, he's now established in Hollywood. Going back to WWE for a Road to Wrestlemania angle isn't going to have the possible negative effect on his career that it may have had only a few years ago. He's found his niche in Hollywood, he's doing well. He's not the new Arnold Schwarzenegger but his movies make good money. He gets supporting parts in major Hollywood productions and his list of starring film projects to this date boasts his mainstream appeal.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

LMAO. Cena is just bitter and upset that no matter how much WWE has shoved him down the audience's throat, no matter how much of his crappy merchandise little kids buy, no matter how many useless title reigns he gets, and no matter how many promos about never giving up he does, he will never ever be The Rock's equal in any way, shape, or form. He trashed The Rock in interviews just so The Rock would actually notice him, but I doubt The Rock gives two shits about Cena's existence. The Rock knows that his place in wrestling history will be forever cemented and he doesn't need to worry about peons like John Cena.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: are you happy?*

Was much better than I expected! Even compared to attitude era the crowd was going crazy.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Paladine said:


> I'm gonna stop calling him a sell out now.


Me too. 

I'll fully admit to being a stern critic of the Rock's, but what he did on RAW instantly turned the generic and mediocre WWE on it's head, and was a wakeup call for the entire roster. Guys, this is what real wrestling should be all about.

So fuck matches that constantly don't deliver, a product sanitised to the point of stupidity, and talentless hacks holding supposedly coveted championship belts. This is how it's supposed to be.

I thought the Rock didn't sound as good as he used to (not that I was ever a fan, because I wasn't), but still, a megastar like that just could be the shot in the arm and the kick up the ass the WWE needs. Even if he doesn't wrestle.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: are you happy?*

the biggest reaction in the rock ' s history or th wwe history one for the ages


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

Of course, one could only imagine if Stone Cold joined him in the ring.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: are you happy?*

for the first time in a long time, I saw the crowd actually stand up for someone, like u cud see they were standing. It was a pretty loud reaction, the only ppl they showed that booed him where those two kids in Cena shirts and they looked to young to even know the Rock (not one of those ppl that hate on kids), most the kids too seemed into him.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: are you happy?*

I love the fact the crowd was cheering Cena at the beginning of the show and then end up booing him at the end of the show solely because of the Rock.


----------



## Gegemon (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

AWESOME


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Do you think that The Rock is probably thinking now that his movie career isn't going the way he want it to then go maybe?


Nah, his movies are doing fine financially wise,

At the box office alone, The Tooth Fairy, Race to Witch Mountain and Planet 51 between them made $323,613,021, which is great for a former wrestler, three kiddie flicks.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: are you happy?*

*Very happy!*


----------



## Gegemon (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

No, i think that there are no wrestlers in WWE now, who hate each other in real life.


----------



## ---Candyman---- (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

Rocky's back,i bet that Urnot Sex poster is happy


----------



## ---Candyman---- (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



Break That Down said:


> LMAO. Cena is just bitter and upset that no matter how much WWE has shoved him down the audience's throat, no matter how much of his crappy merchandise little kids buy, no matter how many useless title reigns he gets, and no matter how many promos about never giving up he does, he will never ever be The Rock's equal in any way, shape, or form. He trashed The Rock in interviews just so The Rock would actually notice him, but I doubt The Rock gives two shits about Cena's existence. The Rock knows that his place in wrestling history will be forever cemented and he doesn't need to worry about peons like John Cena.


Preach brotha


----------



## Zak. (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

I laughed at that moment that kid with the Cena shirt give The Rock a thumbs down
I was happy to see him return....home


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: are you happy?*

Just amazing. The crowd loved it, even the little kids. Hopefully we see Cena vs Rock as the whole feud around it would be amazing.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Absolutely awesome moment. The Rock ripping into Cena and Michael Cole was awesome.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

*No. I think they're friends.*


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: are you happy?*

Honestly the best moment in WWE in ages. I thought the crowd seemed pretty quiet at first I was a bit pissed off with them but then The Rock hit the mic and just sucked them all in! That's how you get a crowd behind you!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: are you happy?*

i hope the young fan realize while they sit down with there Cena sweat bands on and bright flamboyant Never Give Up Shirts realize that they saw greatness last night they got to hear the kind of promos that i heard every single Raw or Smackdown when i was a kid not this watered down nonsense they get theses days .


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*What are the chances that The Rock becomes heel?*

Is this even possible? At this point, with how incredible his return was, I would think that a heel Rock would almost turn wrestling history upside down as much as Hogan's heel turn did. Vince could really, really toy with this, make it bad enough to where the fans really hate him.

I really don't like the idea, of course...the WWE needs that mega-face. They need the hero.

If this is to put Cena over more than he ever has been, would this actually be a surprise? Disaster in the making? Stroke of genius?

In a perfect world, The Rock destroys Cena and restores the Attitude Era, stays with the company for a LONG time, and wrestling starts to make sense again...but I have this gut feeling Vince will change it up a little, maybe not with a Rock heel turn, but who knows...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*how did you feel The Rock's new theme?*

it's pretty damn good for me
what do you feel?


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: how did you feel The Rock's new theme?*

:lmao


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: What are the chances that The Rock becomes heel?*

0% there is just no way he would work as a heel now... fans want change and with Rock back they arn't getting this boring PG shit.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What are the chances that The Rock becomes heel?*

What are the chances he stays past Mania that should be the question


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I am so glad, SO SO glad WM is coming to MY hometown when this is happening.

However....

When the comes to you nerds on the IWC, the 'E has given you all an inch. I bet all my money you geeks will cry when they don't give you a mile.

In other words, we've got The Rock as host.

You bitches are going to cry when he doesn't wrestle.

And I'm going to find it hilarious.


----------



## Zak. (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: What are the chances that The Rock becomes heel?*

I dont think he will turn heel, this is like a moment for old and new WWE fans
Cena - New (the 7 year olds that cheer for him)
The Rock - old (former 7 year olds, now 20 or something cheering for him)


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: What are the chances that The Rock becomes heel?*

Even if The Rock dosen't make another appearance until WrestleMania, and then dissapears back into Hollywood again, what happened last night served as a reminder to any fan over the age of 10 of what WWE once was. 

And The Rock wanted to make sure people remembered it to, using "damn", "ass", and "bitch" as many times as he could possibly put into his 20 minute promo. 

The only people in that crowd that didn't cheer for him when he insulted John Cena were the little kids in the purple CeNation shirts who are too young to know wrestling is fake.

If there was ever a more perfect opportunity for WWE to start moving back towards a more mature audience, now is the time to do it, preferrably the Raw immediately following WrestleMania XXVII. I'm not saying we have to go all the way back to the Attitude-era maturity, but at the very least, Ruthless Agression.

And if anybody turns heel from this, it's going to be Cena.


----------



## C.M.Punk93 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: how did you feel The Rock's new theme?*

i freaked out when a women got off a limo ... i marked so hard when it was rock


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What are the chances that The Rock becomes heel?*

I don't give a fuck if he stays, im not even thinking about that, The Rock is back in the WWE. Im officially marking the fuck out all the way up until Wrestlemania!


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Last night he schooled Cena in promos, I hope Cena realised how terrible and not funny his promo was earlier in the night when you compare it to the one Rock did.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: how did you feel The Rock's new theme?*



C.M.Punk93 said:


> i freaked out when a women got off a limo ... i marked so hard when it was rock


I've got to say, even after watching him for so many years... I never knew his feet were so sexy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: What are the chances that The Rock becomes heel?*

Honestly, no chance. Undertaker could maybe turn heel against The Rock. 

Just not happening.


----------



## C.M.Punk93 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

I Laughed Out Loud at cena promo part ... I m verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyy happyyy that He came back


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

FINALLY WWE IS WORTH WATCHING AGAIN!!!

I honestly feel like a little kid again. Just brilliant stuff.


----------



## C.M.Punk93 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: are you happy?*



Big Dog said:


> I love the fact the crowd was cheering Cena at the beginning of the show and then end up booing him at the end of the show solely because of the Rock.


This 

at OP Ofcource im frickin Happy


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

I feel bad for kids who didn't live in the Attitude Era with Austin and Rock on top.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*



Xander45 said:


> Rock's not a good enough actor to be winning oscars, i'm pretty sure he knew that. I think he just wanted to do a job where he still got paid big money but didn't have to travel so much and wasn't getting beat up doing it.


That's just an assumption by people who hate him for being what he is. That has absolute not a ounce of truth it and never will. He's multi-talented. He can do whatever the fuck he wants to do because he was such a star in wrestling that he revolutionized the industry and that gave him endless opportunities. It's not easy being great. Ask Michael Jordan.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: are you happy?*

The mere presence of The Rock electrified all of the fans to stand up out of their seats and react in a way that hasn't been seen for... well... 7 years. 

Welcome home, Rock.


----------



## JenRFC (Sep 7, 2008)

*Rock's return makes headline news in UK*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/12463466

That's how big this is!


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

You cried over Wrestling 
That's gayer than Pat Patterson with a tub of lube and a Mens Health Magazine


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Woke my mum up at like 4am when he came on. Marked the house out.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*

HO-LEE-SHIT. The elitist, lefty, middle-class BBC covering wrestling? I am truly lost for words.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: What are the chances that The Rock becomes heel?*

No chance in hell man! IF WWE somehow (we all know how daft the creative team can be), it would be the worst move they've ever made. The Rock is soooo much more over than John Cena it's ridiculous! If The Rock went heel on Cena I reckon most of the fans would follow him. Moreover, if WWE decide to put Cena over The Rock (which wouldn't be that big of a deal), John Cena will be made a heel by default. 

Hopefully he'll make a return to SMACKDOWN! tonight seen as it's his show!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: are you happy?*

Ecstatic.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*



Flyboy78 said:


> HO-LEE-SHIT. The elitist, lefty, middle-class BBC covering wrestling? I am truly lost for words.


Rocky is half black though isnt he?

Theres your answer why the lefty liberal mongs at the BBC are covering it, if it was Austin they wouldnt write a thing.


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*

Hardly headline news.

You wouldn't see the article unless you searched for it.


----------



## attitudefan666 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*

"I give you my word, I am never, ever going away. Simply put, ladies and gentlemen, The Rock is back."
Does it means he is back full time?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: I cried "I come back not for the movie and money because of you"*

The Rock has all the money in the world, of course he didn't come back for it. He came back to have fun.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Rocky is half black though isnt he?
> 
> Theres your answer why the lefty liberal mongs at the BBC are covering it, if it was Austin they wouldnt write a thing.


Are you saying that Austin isn't middle class? I swear I've seen him walking around his ranch with a copy of The Mail and his two kids Imogen and Rupert.


----------



## How Do I Shot Web? (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*



attitudefan666 said:


> "I give you my word, I am never, ever going away. Simply put, ladies and gentlemen, The Rock is back."
> Does it means he is back full time?


It sounds like it but I won't believe it until I see him in the ring after Wrestlemania.


----------



## leeza (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*

The Rock has made quite a big impact over here, It's the talk of my Facebook this morning between many of my friends who haven't watched the WWE for years, some have already said they will ordering the event just off the return of the great one. They probaly haven't even heard of The Miz or CM Punk, its quite remarkable what one man can do.


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*



OhMy said:


> Hardly headline news.
> 
> You wouldn't see the article unless you searched for it.


Its in the top stories section of the radio 1 news section so I wouldn't be surprised if it was included on the broadcasts as well.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the WWE is more aware of the IWC than we think. This whole Cena trashing was a wink to the wrestling fans on the internet, but thats that. There is not going to be a Cena-Rock program and the Rock will not make regural appearances. After WM its back to normal and you know it.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*



Flyboy78 said:


> Are you saying that Austin isn't middle class? I swear I've seen him walking around his ranch with a copy of The Mail and his two kids Imogen and Rupert.


haha hell yeah.

The BBC is the Fox news of the Uk....just liberal instead of republican, and we pay the fuckers to be non-biased!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*

this is epic!! Rock has so much charisma


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*

Now now, FOX News is decent, and it's conservative... not Republican. Most of the Reps are stinkin' granola bar eating liberals too. :no:

On topic, Jericho was on FOX & Friends yesterday, so mainstream news coverage of wrestlers is going strong! I look forward to The Rock on the local South East ITV news tonight.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*



attitudefan666 said:


> "I give you my word, I am never, ever going away. Simply put, ladies and gentlemen, The Rock is back."
> Does it means he is back full time?


I don't think he would ever wrestle full time but I'm hoping he wouldn't take 7 years to make another return in the future.


----------



## smitty007 (May 12, 2003)

*Returns......but for how long?*

As a huge fan of both The Rock (wrestler) and Dwayne Johnson (actor), I was extremely excited to seem him back on Raw. BUT.....

I can't help but think this "return" is too good to be true. I didn't want to put a damper on this moment, but I'm going to...I am just a skeptic. The Rock said that he has returned to _*host*_ Wrestlemania. I am not convinced that he has returned to active WWE roster as someone that will wrestle each week under a signed WWE contract - I just don't see it happening. 

I would love it for my suspicions to be wrong. However, looking at Dwayne Johnson's IMDB profile page, there are still two new movies for 2011 - Journey 2 (FILMING) and Arabian Nights (IN PRODUCTION).

Your thoughts?


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

*Relive the epic moment once again <33*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5webrAZSBhY

HIS EPIC REACTION <33!


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

_Chris Jericho, who writes a lot about working with Rock in his new book Undisputed, commented on his Twitter, "Congratulations to one of my favorite opponents and greatest rivals on returning to the WWE. The Rock is the BEST promo man of all time." _


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Returns......but for how long?*

There's a big sticky at the top of this section for all The Rock discussion. This belongs there.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

So glad The Rock is back, from the way the program was going and the fact Sheamus/Orton was main event I had my bets on it being HHH, but when that music hit, marked out big time!

And fuck you WWE or Sky Sports for ruining a brilliant promo, everytime it sucked you in you blanked the sound the to keep whatever kiddies may be watching at 4am happy, fucktards.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW!!! i jsut got to see the rocks return(here in afghanistan on afn) and it sent chills down my back! after reading about it all day long, to finally see it was amazing! No body cuts a promo like the rock.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Relive the epic moment once again <33*

It really was the best thing that happened on Raw in a long time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The only annoying thing about this whole thing is that WWE.com keep calling him 'Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson'


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive watched the promo over and over and over again about ten times! This is why I love wrestling, reminds me of the days when I wanted to be the Rock, where I idolized him and went around my bedroom saying and yelling his promos, where Id do rock bottoms on my younger brother. I smiled through the whole promo, his natural charisma and ability to engage each and every person in the audience as if he is directly talking to them is incredible. These days I cringe and face palm every time Cena speaks (not his fault) - just look at Cena's promo from last night. It was awful. WWE rosetr, take notes. ...and we haven't seen Rock at his old best yet!

Anyone else watched it over and over ??


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Relive the epic moment once again <33*



RedMan1234 said:


> It really was the best thing that happened on Raw in a long time.


Agreed.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm sure it's all been said by now, but last night Rock really shone a light on what's been missing in the WWE. 

It's almost unbelievable how much bigger The Rock came across, in comparison to any and every other wrestler on the roster. I'm not just talking about reception, but the entire way he carried himself.

The WWE just don't have a guy that can own the ring like that anymore.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Now that children is how a promo should be done!!! 

No words can describe how epic that was! This years Wrestlemania was looking to be about as bland and as boring as any in recent memory but now I have a reason to watch Mania!! 

The "You Can't See Me" line was just awesome, just awesome! It exposed Cena's gimmick for what it really is... pathetic! 

Fuck PG!! I have to watch it again and again!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

I fell asleep last night before raw and woke up this morning from a text message from my sister saying the rock was back . So i watched the whole raw on youtube and it was a great raw even before the rock came. Did anyone notice they were dropping clues all night? At the open cole said "tonight's going to be electric ". Later in the night he called miz the great one. Then Alex Riley was talking about ROCKY Balboa. Needless to say i marked for the rock.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

The most amazing promo in like forever! Screw Cena. Screw Miz. Screw the PG era. The rock just schooled all the current workers. That is how you get a crowd excited. Wish he would come back full time but we all know that is not going to happen. Just hope he makes more appearances before WM and makes Cena look like a fool on the mic.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish JR and The King had been announcing, they would have taken that great moment and elevated it with their commentary


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

[youtube]G7RLCUgCQA[/youtube]


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*

Not surprised Rock's return is creating a huge buzz. But that doesn't necessarily mean it will translate to lots of buys for Wrestlemania. While there will be a positive effect (Wrestlemania is pretty much doomed this year so his addition will help them get a respectable and potentially good number), I think once it's clear that he's not wrestling (which he likely won't), some people won't order.


Do Your Fcking Job said:


> haha hell yeah.
> 
> *The BBC is the Fox news of the Uk....just liberal instead of republican, and we pay the fuckers to be non-biased!*


No, they're not. For all the faults one can pick out with BBC News, don't use such a ridiculous and inane comparison.

Fox News is a piece of shite that shouldn't even exist. They're beyond a bloody joke. Most news networks have some sort of slant. But Fox is a sign of the stupidity of a pretty big group of American people. From passing off incorrect information as facts, to propaganda to a bunch of other nonsensical crap.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Best moment in RAW since the Nexus debut.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the Rock however I wished he didn't come back. He accomplished everything he wanted.


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

i said it a few days ago even had it on my sig before it happen, but last night when i heard the music hit i felt like it was 7 years ago. i mean the man didnt miss a beat also u all hear him been edit out haha? Now he said last night hes back for good i dont think hes back for good unless he wrestles and will we see him now every week till mania?

Watching it again and geting chills


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> I love the Rock however I wished he didn't come back. He accomplished everything he wanted.


The Rock come back just for fun. and he miss home


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

who can tell me why The rock could say "Ass"???


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

God, that was an awesome tune. It's simiar to the old one, but mixed a little. It wasn't just because it was The Rock, but that's my favourite entrance music after Motorhead's The Game.
What did you think about it? I really hope it becomes available for download really soon.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I think we all really needed this. 

I laughed like hell when the GM alert sounded and The Rock was like WTF and Cole was like LOL :lmao


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

when did the rock say he wouldn't wrestle? because the man says a lot of things.. like for ex never ever leaving the wwe _again_.. what does that mean?
ah well the uncensored version of the rock's return just one more time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8ejiG5-BtA


----------



## Arantess (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

I LOVE IT!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

i love the theme


----------



## Arantess (Feb 15, 2011)

I think he will appear continuously until the WM27, perhaps with a fight with Cena!

Thanks Rock, I love this moment


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

I, for one, will be pissed off if Rock doesn't wrestle. I know a lot of you will say that I should just be grateful that the Rock is back in some capacity and take it for what it is. The fact is that I would have done exactly that but the things that the Rock was saying in his promo last night all hint towards him wrestling Cena. You can't come out, announce that the Rock is back, he's never going away again, and then call the top face everything under the sun, and expect us not to get excited for a potential match.

If he's not going to wrestle, he should have just said it during the part where he took off his glasses and got all serious as "Dwayne". Anyone else feel like the Rock's promo pushed us to believe we are getting a match out of him?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I could definitely see The Rock wrestling at SummerSlam.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Finally the ROCK has come back, its great to see him back in WWE after so many years , really got me exited


----------



## TheBShue (Feb 15, 2011)

Its about time! Thank god... even if its only for Wrestlemania!


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

i dont think theyde really be friends or enemys in real life, just aquaintances

if things were to get physical in real life, cena would royally fuck the rock up


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Honest to god had shivers all the way from his intro to his outro.

Pissed I couldn't watch it live but I'm so glad he's back.

Greatest of all time. _


----------



## TheBShue (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

The show is def staged... but they do such a well job not making it look that way! Im assuming there is no beef in real life...


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

It sounded great, can't wait till I can download it.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Well what can I say, that was incredible. I must admit, I was one of those who said he would probably never return, but indeed he has and what a fucking return. I've watched it over like 3 times already, amazing.

I think he _could_ wrestle again, he looked so at home in that ring and genuinely excited to be back. His burial of Cena kinda plants the seeds for a future match. If they do go down that road, then WWE can expect a buy rate of epic proportions. It makes so much sense, the question is, will Rocky go for it? I really hope so, but I wouldn't be too surprised if he never takes part in another match ever again.


----------



## TheBShue (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally... now we just need Stonecold back!


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

punx06 said:


> Well what can I say, that was incredible. I must admit, I was one of those who said he would probably never return, but indeed he has and what a fucking return. I've watched it over like 3 times already, amazing.
> 
> I think he _could_ wrestle again, he looked so at home in that ring and genuinely excited to be back. His burial of Cena kinda plants the seeds for a future match. If they do go down that road, then WWE can expect a buy rate of epic proportions. It makes so much sense, the question is, will Rocky go for it? I really hope so, but I wouldn't be too surprised if he never takes part in another match ever again.



Another hint that he may wrestle again is that the dude obviously has been really getting into shape, and looked even more massive than 7 years ago. According to IMDB.com, the only movie on his slate is Arabian Nights which he could have filmed before getting all buff. So why bother building up if not for a movie role or wrestling?


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

the rock did say he returned for the people the fans!!.. and what is that all we rocky fans want.. cena vs the rock at wm27.. book it wwe!
rock did kind of talk like it was going to be miz vs cena.. he never said it literally but it did feel kinda like he gave it away.. ?

the uncensored version for the millions and millions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8ejiG5-BtA


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

There is such a thing called Kayfabe, ya know.


----------



## ---Candyman---- (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I dont know,but i dont think they are friends either


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

A nice mixture of his most known theme and his Hollywood theme. Good job.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

What if Rock still did one movie per year and Vince just paid him out the ass to wrestle full-time again, minus house shows? Vince has got the money to make it worth Rock's while and it'd probably be worth every dime when you consider the increase in merch sales, buyrates, TV ratings, etc. It seems like the Rock would draw more money as a wrestler than an actor in a string of shitty movies.

The man is 38. He should wrestle for a couple years, retire at 40, and then carry on with his acting career again.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I am sure they get along fine, but I wouldn't say they are best of friends. Something tells me that Dwayne doesn't think of Cena on the same level as himself or Austin...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

I really liked it. Didn't think it was quite as good as his 2000 theme but better than more recent versions than that.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

I was a big fan of it, especially with the whole build up to it...the lights turning out 1 by 1 and the electric graphics on the HD screens. WWE did a top notch job with his comeback and I really have to tip my hat to all of WWE, but most specifically The Rock. WWE only could give him the ball, he obviously ran with it like he always has.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



TripleT said:


> There is such a thing called Kayfabe, ya know.


Seriously. Cena was probably marking out backstage just like everyone on here.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: are you happy?*



sickofcena said:


> obviously seeing the rock was the best thing ever but I'm just wondering what everyone thinks about the crowd's reaction were they as loud as you thought they would be?


Because it was in lame ass Anaheim ( all Cali crowds suck )

If Raw last night was in Chicago , Detroit , Philly or NY ...the roof would have literally been blown off the place !!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



NoLeafClover said:


> I am sure they get along fine, but I wouldn't say they are best of friends. Something tells me that Dwayne doesn't think of Cena on the same level as himself or Austin...


Why the elipses? He's not on their level.

Rock/Austin drew more money than anyone except Hogan and laid the foundation for what we have today. Rock is basically the record holder for biggest buyrates and gates. They eclipse Cena. It's not even a case of him being a little far off. He's far, far off. No one comes close to those three.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Could someone explain to me if what I saw last night was real????


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



Evo said:


> I would like to see Cena be let loose on the mic against The Rock, just to see what he can pull out.


He would fail miserably


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

It was a badass theme for real. Im like Hazzard I can't wait to download it lol


----------



## ---Candyman---- (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



NoLeafClover said:


> I am sure they get along fine, but I wouldn't say they are best of friends. *Something tells me that Dwayne doesn't think of Cena on the same level as himself or Austin*...


:lmao i wonder why


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

was alright, just get the feeling it was made to shift the next album CD/download they do.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was marking the hell out at work when I was watching raw on my phone. My coworkers are like what the fuck are you watching?


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



JERIPUNK said:


> He would fail miserably


Cena is the poor mans' Rock, I've been saying this for years. He in no way, could hold his own against the Rock, he can't even hold his own against Jericho, CM Punk or even Batista for that matter. The only time Cena gets the upper hand, is when he caters to a 8 year olds level, and makes sophmoric jokes. WWE knows this and unless they are planning on Cena going heal, they will not have the two go it via the Mic. The Rock, unlike Cena, goes off the cusp, whereas Cena, goes by a script written by 12 year olds. It would be a massacre.

And all those baby shits their pants, out there, giving Rocky the "thumbs down" (we went from Austin 3:16 middle fingers, to "thumbs down"?), you are what's wrong with this product, chearing on Cena. 

Last night, was BETTER then anything WWE has done in 4+ years. I actually went from laying on the sofa, to sitting up... I haven't done that watching Raw in over half a decade.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I don't even think The Rock and Cena know each other.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Val Venis tweets about Rock*

I am not sure if this was posted, please delete if it was. It made me laugh. Is he real?



> Not hating on Rock. He is AWESOME on the mic. His charisma is unmatched. But lets be honest, Rock>Hardy & Venis>Rock! HONESTLY!
> about 10 hours ago via web. http://twitter.com/valvenisent


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Val Venis tweets about Rock*

What does he mean?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Val Venis tweets about Rock*



Hazzard said:


> I don't understand what he's saying at the end there.


Unless he is being sarcastic,I think he is blasting Rock as a in ring performer.


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

*Any one else wanna beat the shit*

out of that kid that booed the Rock. Im sorry but I just got really angry seeing some kids in their Cena shirts who don't know what good WWE IS. FUCK THEM ALL IN THE ASS


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

The only thing is it doens't have that brilliant solo, always remember it kicking in just as he was about to pose on the corner.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Val Venis tweets about Rock*

He is of course being sarcastic ,but who knows wil Val these days ,he's a complete idiot.

It's just a cheap shot at the Hardys.Sick of washed up idiots tweeting to put them selves over ,Val just marks from himself.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Val Venis tweets about Rock*

He's just taking a cheap shot at Hardy. I can't believe he's still on that shit. GTFOH Val!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

It's *electrifying*.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Val Venis tweets about Rock*

He will perhaps come back at Wrestlemania and feud the Rock. Oh no Rock is doomed, but i would mark that out.

Bring your towels to Wrestlemania buys, because Rock's fans will cry like babies. 

(the funny thing is that Val Venis is supposed to be a road agent or producer in WWE)


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



chasing2009 said:


> Cena is the poor mans' Rock, I've been saying this for years. He in no way, could hold his own against the Rock, he can't even hold his own against Jericho, CM Punk or even Batista for that matter. The only time Cena gets the upper hand, is when he caters to a 8 year olds level, and makes sophmoric jokes. WWE knows this and unless they are planning on Cena going heal, they will not have the two go it via the Mic. The Rock, unlike Cena, goes off the cusp, whereas Cena, goes by a script written by 12 year olds. It would be a massacre.
> 
> And all those baby shits their pants, out there, giving Rocky the "thumbs down" (we went from Austin 3:16 middle fingers, to "thumbs down"?), you are what's wrong with this product, chearing on Cena.
> 
> Last night, was BETTER then anything WWE has done in 4+ years. I actually went from laying on the sofa, to sitting up... I haven't done that watching Raw in over half a decade.


I am not saying that Cena is nearly as good as the Rock on the mic but the guy really is not that bad at all. True, now he does this crap because of the kids but in 03 he was actually pretty entertaining when they let him have a bigger say in what he was going to say on the mic.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I haven't marked like that since...well since the last time Rock wrestled. The pop was awesome, the entire f'n segment was awesome. He left some very lofty expectations though. If he's really here to stay, I can see him wrestling Cena at either SummerSlam or even NEXT WrestleMania. I loved when he got the crowd motivated to say "MILLIONS" at their very loudest. He is STILL the master of Crowd Control.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> My coworkers are like what the fuck are you watching?


:lmao

Bet it seemed like you were having a religious experience and they wanted summa dat sheete.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

I would have love that the WWE let some of his amazing talents cut loose like them let The Rock. Nobody get the chance to put Cole in his place, nobody get the change to trash Miz like that, nobody get the change to say whatever they want on the mic (ass, sumbitch, all that). So, then someone does... well is a form of "cheap pop" for The Rock.

The only really interesting thing he said was the part about Cena. That was gold. It blurred the kayfabe line and came across very personal.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Best moment in RAW since the Nexus debut.


This. Marked more than I have ever done before.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> haha hell yeah.
> 
> The BBC is the Fox news of the Uk....just liberal instead of republican, and we pay the fuckers to be non-biased!


GTFO.

*SKY* News is the Fox News of the UK. Quite literally, seeing as it is also apart of the Murdoch Empire. 

The BBC are a lot more partial.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

They're not friends. But they are business men. They'll do what they have to to put on a great show for the fans.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Val Venis tweets about Rock*

Bloody hell.

He's joking. Clearly.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

I cant lie I marked out like everyone else. Looks like he hasnt lost a step on my mic. Still electrifying. Now I dont know if this info is known yet but what did he mean he's "never going away again". I know he will be around till Wrestlemania obviously but is he not going to make movies anymore and work WWE full time? Will he be on Raw every week leading up to Mania?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

No.

Im pretty sure Cena was loving every second of Rockys promo on Monday like the rest of us.

Cena snd the character he plays are very different, Cena knows whats good for business, and Rock is VERY good for business.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: are you happy?*



sickofcena said:


> obviously seeing the rock was the best thing ever but I'm just wondering what everyone thinks about the crowd's reaction were they as loud as you thought they would be?


If you weren't watching it on a shitty stream, then yes. I don't see how anyone can dispute the quality of the pop. The crowd went absolutely insane.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn I was hoping for Bob barker to host Mania.










JK


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



Break That Down said:


> LMAO. Cena is just bitter and upset that no matter how much WWE has shoved him down the audience's throat, no matter how much of his crappy merchandise little kids buy, no matter how many useless title reigns he gets, and no matter how many promos about never giving up he does, he will never ever be The Rock's equal in any way, shape, or form. He trashed The Rock in interviews just so The Rock would actually notice him, but I doubt The Rock gives two shits about Cena's existence. The Rock knows that his place in wrestling history will be forever cemented and he doesn't need to worry about peons like John Cena.


haha DAMM kayfabe is still well and truly alive.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That... was awesome. I really hope he doesn't end up just being the Guest Host for WM with nothing else, but I guess he is the best choice anyway.

Still, Rock being back really hilighted a big problem with the WWE: they're really lacking in the big names department. The Rock just went out there and made their biggest star, Cena, look like a total joke. When guys like Taker, Edge, and HHH retire they're going to be in trouble, as Miz and Sheamus just aren't going to fit in as replacements.

But anyway, for the time being it's great to have the most charismatic man in WWE history back.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Boy what a great return last night.

I'll tell yea the the minute the crowd heard "IF YA SMELLLLLLLL" the crowd went apeshit!

The biggest pop I have ever been associated with in my life.

Crowd was into it the whole segment.

those lightning(boom) sounds were freaking loud!

Absolute best promo in at least the past 5 years!!!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

No, they are professionals. Dunno if they'll exactly be friends seeing as they don't really know each other - but I'm sure that The Rock knows that anything Cena has said about him has been for the purpose of if they'll ever get to confront each other - just like anything Rock said last night was the same thing.

Pretty sure Vince wouldn't say 'welcome back Rock, hey go out there and shoot on my top star and make him look like crap' - Rock is a clever man and I'm betting the Cena part of the deal was probably his input to build on the interest of their little war of words over the past few years.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I AM STILL WATCHING THIS PROMO!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

> CM Punk: “Rock owes me fifty bucks for going 20 minutes past the hour, making me miss my valentines day reservations at Nobu.”
> 
> Big Show: “Did anyone notice the chill bumps on Rocks arms as he gave his catch phrase? The rock is back!”
> 
> Val Venis: “I am just as happy as anyone else the Rock is back. As long as he sticks to the mic, we are good. Cuz his wrestling ability is questionable. Not hating on Rock. He is AWESOME on the mic. His charisma is unmatched. But lets be honest, Rock>Hardy & Venis>Rock! HONESTLY!”



:lmao @ Venis.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I AM STILL WATCHING THIS PROMO!!!


Same bro. Same.


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***



chasing2009 said:


> Cena is the poor mans' Rock, I've been saying this for years. He in no way, could hold his own against the Rock, he can't even hold his own against Jericho, CM Punk or even Batista for that matter. The only time Cena gets the upper hand, is when he caters to a 8 year olds level, and makes sophmoric jokes. WWE knows this and unless they are planning on Cena going heal, they will not have the two go it via the Mic. The Rock, unlike Cena, goes off the cusp, whereas Cena, goes by a script written by 12 year olds. It would be a massacre.
> 
> And all those baby shits their pants, out there, giving Rocky the "thumbs down" (we went from Austin 3:16 middle fingers, to "thumbs down"?), you are what's wrong with this product, chearing on Cena.
> 
> Last night, was BETTER then anything WWE has done in 4+ years. I actually went from laying on the sofa, to sitting up... I haven't done that watching Raw in over half a decade.



Actually The Miz is the poor man's Rock. Miz employs a lot from Rock's handbook. The long promo pauses, drawn out enunications, and a big ass catchphrase. I've always wanted to like Miz, but never could shake the feeling that he was just a fanboy trying to have an ego like The Rock.

Cena can be intense and give great promos. Some of his best were ones making fun of The Nexus. And hell, his "retirement" promo darn near had me believing it was real.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Samee said:


> Same bro. Same.


It's crazy. And Im just realizing this but did you see how fucking huge Rock is??? The son bitch's arms were big as fuck.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> It's crazy. And Im just realizing this but did you see how fucking huge Rock is??? The son bitch's arms were big as fuck.


Rock was definitely way bigger than I recall him being during his WWE run. I'm very interested to see how he and Cena compare.


----------



## olliepack (Feb 24, 2010)

Can anyone else seeing TNA fade into non-existance after last night? The Rock was simply electrifying! Please, Please, please stay Rocky!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ass Buster said:


> Seriously,GTFO.
> 
> That was one of the best returns of all time. Here is a man who hasn't been seen in any capacity in the WWE and he comes back to host one of the largest Wrestlemania's of all time and you think Taker and motherfucking Kane had better returns? HHH returning in 2002 would've been an actual argument.


One of the largest WrestleMania's of all time? Don't act like this is some big special show coming up. We have two underwhelming main events all-but-confirmed, and Undertaker's match is in jeopardy of being a disappointment, too. It's shaping up to be one of the worst WrestleMania's of all time, which is why they've desperately scraped Rock back into the fold, so that he can easily put some highlights on what will largely be a piss-poor show.

Undertaker and Kane absolutely had better returns. Undertaker's return at Judgment Day is nearly unmatched, and Kane's return in 2001 trumps The Rock's return easily. Triple H returning in 2002, maybe, I'm not sure. But don't go acting like no other opinion exists. It just makes you look like an asshole.

I didn't say that his return wasn't one of the best of all time. But I wouldn't put it above those two.

You Rock marks are so over-protective, it's hilarious. I'm not trying to be a party pooper, but I'm not gonna call it the best return of all time. LOL. The only ones being party poopers are you guys, overreacting to anything that doesn't agree with your holy grail. Chill the fuck out. :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Now does everyone understand my signature? The Rock just saved us last night.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Rock's return makes headline news in UK*



Samee said:


> GTFO.
> 
> *SKY* News is the Fox News of the UK. Quite literally, seeing as it is also apart of the Murdoch Empire. *
> 
> The BBC are a lot more partial*.


Dont make ma laugh, thats an utter, utter myth.

The BBC are a bunch of left wing, do-gooder liberals, who have loathed the Tories and the right wing in this country ever since Thatcher.

They are so far up the arse of Labour and the left its not even funny. Go watch Newsnight or question time for proof of that.

We dont pay for sky in our TV license, they can say and support who they like. BBC are payed for by everybody, and should therefore actually be impartial, which they certainly are not.

Cant stand the buggers.

Fox News is just funny, does anybody actually take it seriously? Its just abit of a joke to me.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

Wrestlezone article by Chris Fitzpatrick

FINALLY...

You know the rest.

So I finally turned the television off at 11:23 pm last night - and oddly enough I was wondering what Bonnie Hammer at USA networks was thinking with Raw's epic 20+ minute overrun and how excited she must have been by the potential ratings boon - and I TRIED to get to sleep. Easier said than done. I was fired up. Usually I'm able to forego the end of Raw in favor of a longer night's sleep, but last night, it was the very definition of must see TV. It was, in a word, electrifying.

So, in classic internet forum fashion, I had to find a flaw in it.

Don't get nervous or angry just yet - it's mostly positive stuff. But I want to take a moment to look at all angles of the return of Dwayne.

The Good

1. Wrestlemania just got a MASSIVE shot in the arm. Casual wrestling fans who were ticket and merchandise buyers in the late 90's and early 00's will catch wind of this, and will likely purchase the pay-per-view. The idea of a Rock / Cena show down is intriguing to say the very least, especially when you consider the strong likelihood that Cena is in the title picture with The Miz.

2. Monday Night Raw just got a MASSIVE ratings boost. As I mentioned previously, the over run last night for Raw was longer than its been in probably WELL over a decade, and USA was wise to keep rolling with it. When the numbers come out, the 10:45 pm - 11:30 pm numbers will be a harbinger of what's to come on the Road to Wrestlemania.

3. All is forgiven. Rock came out last night, and without ever losing an ounce of who he is and why he's one of the all time greats, he was humble and contrite. He didn't apologize for leaving - he THANKED fans for keeping him in their hearts, even though a strong contingent of fans felt betrayed by what had happened. This once again goes a long way in speaking about the classy and forgiving nature of many pro wrestling fans. Once you're in with us, you never really leave. Just ask Hogan from Wrestlemania 18.

4. Rock proved that "PG" doesn't have to be watered down. Sure, he dropped some "damns" and some "asses." Hardly a crisis situation. The Attitude Era started with the word "ass," in "Austin 3:16 says I just whipped your ass." The ensuing weekly envelope pushing from Torrie and Dawn Marie making out to every blood bath Hell in a Cell that followed took the WWE to a point where today's programming seems almost sterile. Rocky came out and struck a balance between the two. Save the stronger language for the huge, late night moments. But keep it within reason. He did that.

5. Somehow, Michael Cole just got stronger. The run that The Rock gave Cole, and the subsequent crowd reaction to Cole, only served to enhance Cole's character. He played off The Rock wonderfully - from his smug look when the e-mail arrived to his pout after The Rock had verbally destroyed him.

The Bad

1. The youth suddenly doesn't seem so strong. It's been 7 years since The Rock was a major player in WWE, and yet in just ONE shit, he completely obliterated everything that everyone else has been doing. 7 years out of the business, and after just one night back he's the biggest draw in the company. WWE may be able to turn this into a positive by using Rocky as a mentor for the young kids like Miz and Morrisson, but you can't feel good about the rest of the roster when The Rock can show you in 20 minutes just how inferior everyone else is to him.

2. Sudden dependency on aging stars. Many fans have criticized TNA for its overutilization of aging wrestlers, and yet, all of the biggest news in the WWE lately has been the returns of guys like Austin (to host Tough Enough), Rocky (to host Wrestlemania), Booker T (to commentary) and Kevin Nash (to do something and tweet incessantly). Plus, a fair portion of Wrestlemania is rumored to be built around Triple H vs The Undertaker, leaving Wade Barrett and S(h)eamus seeking a program to work.

3. No matter what, this will likely end in a let down. Rocky had stated in past interviews that he didn't want to come back in a wrestling capacity. Whether he comes back as a General Manager or just as a guest host, or even if he goes the extra step and does wrestle "one last match," the chances of us coming away from this satisfied are less than stellar. I don't think the buzz of last night has worn off enough for most casual fans to grasp the very real possibility that, as much as we want to see The Rock wrestle and compete again, that is probably not going to happen.

*I think there are some good points in this article, what do you think ?*


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

Another bad

It takes away from the other faces. People used to come to see Cena and Orton but now it's gonna be all about The Rock which will now result in less reactions from the crowd.


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

Will The Rock be appearing every week on Raw or wont we see him now until Mania?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



RedMan1234 said:


> The Bad
> 
> 1. The youth suddenly doesn't seem so strong. *It's been 7 years since The Rock was a major player in WWE, and yet in just ONE shit, he completely obliterated everything that everyone else has been doing.* 7 years out of the business, and after just one night back he's the biggest draw in the company. WWE may be able to turn this into a positive by using Rocky as a mentor for the young kids like Miz and Morrisson, but you can't feel good about the rest of the roster when The Rock can show you in 20 minutes just how inferior everyone else is to him.


So fucking true. we are in a wrestling recession(at least in older fans point of view). the rock is our stimulus.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

*BAD:* His use of mild swears will start a fresh deluge of OMG PG NO MORE!!! threads.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

I think its going to be brilliant to have The Rock at WM but there are some decent points in the article about the bad of him being here.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

1. torrie and dawn was not the attiude era.
2. the pg rating is still in eefect
3. cole is still a dick he just got made fun of fun thats all.
4. tna relys on there steiners angles flairs hogans hardy vnadamn as main roster talent all WWWE REJECTS. wwe uses THEIR stars and not as main talent as host and commentars


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

I don't really see how it makes ppl like JoMo, Bryan etc. look bad. They are never given long promo times like Rock was. All it did was make Cena's promo seem like crap. And Cena's promos are crap compared to Rock's.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



randyorton8 said:


> tna relys on there steiners angles flairs hogans hardy vnadamn as main roster talent all WWWE REJECTS. wwe uses THEIR stars and not as main talent as host and commentars


So very true.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

Good article, thanks for posting.

I liked how it touched on the fact that Rock has just blown everyone out of the water within 20 minutes (for the bad points). I mean, it's the truth. Usually Cena is the guy nobody can touch, but Rocky fucking _pwned_ the guy last night. I was almost embarassed at the thought of Cena coming out and trying to out-wit him. How exactly is anyone going to look superior to The Rock or even do so much as equal up to him after last night? It seems near impossible. 

Oh, and my own personal "bad" is how we constantly have people writing *it doesn't MATTER what you think!!1111 lolz* in threads now.


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

I agree the only thing it does is make us miss the past. 6 months from now (unless signings of huge veterans Stone Cold Rock ect) the WWE will still be in the same place its in now. The rock really showed last night how great wrestling once was and how mediocre its superstars really are now. I definately think that after everyone gets of their high of seeing the rock back that wrestling will be back to its mediocre at best story lines and its lack of superstars.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

So I woke up this morning questioning myself if that really happened, or was it a dream.

I'm pretty please. Time to rock my 'Just Bring It' shirt today.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



Samford_Says said:


> I agree the only thing it does is make us miss the past.


It certainly does.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



randyorton8 said:


> 1. torrie and dawn was not the attiude era.
> 2. the pg rating is still in eefect
> 3. cole is still a dick he just got made fun of fun thats all.
> *4. tna relys on there steiners angles flairs hogans hardy vnadamn as main roster talent all WWWE REJECTS. wwe uses THEIR stars and not as main talent as host and commentars*




And yet TNA is far more entertainig than WWE even with the most entertaining wrestler The Rock back! That speaks for itself, I mean if this RAW didn't include The Rock segment I would give it -23123/10 ! It was a crappy, boring, stupid, childhish show with horrible segments and promos( again until The Rock came back)!


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



randyorton8 said:


> 1. torrie and dawn was not the attiude era.
> 2. the pg rating is still in eefect
> 3. cole is still a dick he just got made fun of fun thats all.
> 4. tna relys on there steiners angles flairs hogans hardy vnadamn as main roster talent all WWWE REJECTS. wwe uses THEIR stars and not as main talent as host and commentars


Your fucking retarted hogan, flair, angle, hardy, van dam WWE REJECTS? NO Son, There fucking legends/icons or Superstars.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



abv said:


> [/B]
> 
> And yet TNA is far more entertainig than WWE even with the most entertaining wrestler The Rock back! That speaks for itself, I mean if this RAW didn't include The Rock segment I would give it -23123/10 ! It was a crappy, boring, stupid, childhish show with horrible segments and promos( again until The Rock came back)!


WWE isan't the best at the moment but it is a million times better than the crap they have in TNA.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

He did makes them look like crap but The Miz does that on his own and so has Mexican JBL recently who couldn't even get a what chant started from the crowd which is one of the easiest things to do. Not to mention if Rock came back even for a year they could turn Orton heel again which is where he belongs anyway. I think he could really help some younger faces to like Morrison and Danielson get over more than they already are. I think the most important thing about his promo was that it proved more than anything else that PG doesn't work and it dilutes the product and especially promos. I did love how they tried to show shots of kids but since none of them even knew who Rock was it didn't look good.


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

I feel that having the Rock back isn't the worst thing in the world, it isn't the best either. It was quite aptly stated that the Rock came in and tore down a lot of what had been set up for the last few years, but I am left to ask what did he tear down? I think the statement will be far more true when/if we see Rocky step into the ring against these competitors, but until than it is refreshing to see someone work the mic. Miz goes "I'm must see, I'm awesome!" Cena does something heartfelt and uses childish jokes, and the last memorable thing I heard Randy Orton say was "I'll RKO you're grandmother!". CM Punk is enjoyable but he doesn't have free reign on the mic, since he has to be Jesus as a Heel wrestler, and Wade Barrett is just so British and serious! Edge is ok, and gets the job done, but he is not ELECTRIFYING! 

Rocky could be great for everything! I look back to Wrestlemania XX, where the Rock'N'Sock connection lost to Evolution, putting them over the top big time! To me that was were Evolution started to pick up validity beyond Triple H, and Randy Orton RKO'ing old people. 

So really, I think with so much Raw talent (pun intended) on the roster, I can easily see the WWE putting rock on the side of some of their faces to help bring a feud to a boiling point. 

"My boy Daniel Bryan is gonna come on down to that ring, and smack all your candy asses around!" Something as simple as that, bringing the attitude that the faces seem to lack, and bring some heat for the heels to actually respond too! Again, I point out Michael Cole, who has been called a tool, but FINALLY someone told him to know his role! 

My opinion is that if you can put over young talent, and keep the Rock on the mic, you have a formula that just may be a great success.


----------



## monkeytilt (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

I seriously can't believe why mild swears get bleeped out when every other channel except for kids channels have them when Raw airs live. In Canada, Raw airs on the Score, which is supposedly the 'home of the hardcore'.... more like home of the puritanical with all the censoring. Especially when I can flip 3 channels and watch the kids on According to Jim spout off with @$$ comments!


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

Mr Talley said:


> Now does everyone understand my signature? The Rock just saved us last night.


yes yes ma man we and the millions die for this and now we all simply electrifying


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm suprised Vince allowed Rock to verbally rip apart Cena, his biggest star, and make him look poooor.

When Hogan returned in 2002, Rock was made to look even stronger and not get ripped, but with Cena...?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



monkeytilt said:


> I seriously can't believe why mild swears get bleeped out when every other channel except for kids channels have them when Raw airs live. In Canada, Raw airs on the Score, which is supposedly the 'home of the hardcore'.... more like home of the puritanical with all the censoring. Especially when I can flip 3 channels and watch the kids on According to Jim spout off with @$$ comments!


lol, USA censored the first time he said "ass" but the rest of the times they just let it be.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I was suprised but happy that the WWE let The Rock rip on Cena but Cena was oviously happy about it.


----------



## Subject XII (Jan 1, 2010)

I "watched" (I actually skipped to the WM Guest part) RAW today and just that 1 man has made me purchase WM, and I'm a TNA fan.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

Its storyline heat that has given people like me faith that wrestling might actually improve in the future. Lets all hope Rock wipes out Cena so bad he'll end up jobbing for Kofi.


----------



## apexcliquemonsta (Jan 11, 2011)

The fact of the matter is this is a company that believes in good buisness and the Rock is exactly that.No matter what from here on out every one in the WWE is going to have to pick their game up. If the Rock sticks around and gets back in the ring every thing is about to change for the better hell even if he doesn't get in the ring things have to change for the better.:gun:


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*

Seven long years of, U cant C me, has finnaly come to an end!!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

How can Cena be taken serious now after The Rock ripped on him. Hopefully Cena will turn heel but that aint gonna happen.
I can't see The Rock wrestling at WM.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*

Even though I knew it was going to be him I still marked like crazy when I saw him, reciting his quotes along with him. It was truely a great moment. The best part of the night was when he dissed Cena. The Rock is still the greatest entertainer.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a big deal, are you lot suprised about it or not????

Okmagazine.com, MTV, BBC, People magazine, Washington post etc all them have a page about it on their sites.

It even made the primary _thesun.co.uk_ slideshow, which for wrestling NEVER EVER happens, I know I go on it everyday and it's all football.


----------



## Blizzzard (Oct 7, 2006)

This was the greatest return of all time!
But how long will he stay in WWE?
He said he will never ever leave again - but I doubt this to be true!


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Do you think that The Rock is probably thinking now that his movie career isn't going the way he want it to then go maybe?


sure it is. Why, because he doesn't make films you want to see? His films are succesful enough, and he is well known now as Dwayne Johnson. 

He hasn't come back, because in the past, when he came back, they used him in the Diva Search contest.. really? Why would he want to come back to do that shit? Not to mention, his wrestling persona does not fly with the PG rating today. I'm sure you were suprised to here him say bitch, and ass last night...


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Has bboy posted yet?

Interested to see how he takes Cena being outpopped and verbally decimated by a 7 year absent Rock


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Basically that 15mins or so was the best thing that has been on WWE television in years. The Rock pretty much showed just how shit RAW is now. How the PG direction has limited the content. The Rock put emotion and passion into everything he said. The promo was epic. And FINALLY someone said that kind of thing about how we have gone from the awesomeness of the attitude era to the shitty Cena era.

The only thing that pissed me off about the whole thing was the crowd. The pop he got should of blown the roof off. It seemed the biggest cheer was when the stadium was dark.....and at the end it just seemed really quiet. Thankfully at Mania they will go ape shit especially if he lays the smacketh down on Cena!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm _still_ sooooo happy.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*






Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

D17 said:


> This is a big deal, are you lot suprised about it or not????
> 
> Okmagazine.com, MTV, BBC, People magazine, Washington post etc all them have a page about it on their sites.
> 
> It even made the primary _thesun.co.uk_ slideshow, which for wrestling NEVER EVER happens, I know I go on it everyday and it's all football.


as the should!! the rock is an icon a legend!
i can't get enough of this.. the biggest hype since... *scratching head*
http://youtu.be/h8ejiG5-BtA


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Samee said:


> I'm _still_ sooooo happy.


I was about to post this, this new version of his theme is just awesome


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

People saying Cena got verbally fucked last night? Don't know if you noticed or not, by One, Cena wasn't there, and Two, Rock was allowed to say what he wanted. Cena has to appeal to the child audience. I doubt he can tell them he's going to stick a laptop up someone's ass. Fair enough, Rock's better anyway, but Cena hasn't even competed with him one on one, so stop the bullshit about Cena and just celebrate the greatest entertainer on sports entertainment okay? Jesus christ, bunch of kids in this thread.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The hard drums at the start of his new theme are awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

hell yeah bitches


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

*I like how people are throwing around kayfabe and apparently know exactly how rock and cenas relationship is. I think they don't hate each other but i do think that rock was being serious when he mocked cena's you can't see me schtick. People need to realize that not all wrestlers get along and while they will do what they can to make the business fun, sometimes they can't stand or really just don't like each other.*


*EVERYTHING IS NOT 100% STORYLINE ALL THE TIME*

*I believe this angle is storyline but the rock was taking a couple of legit shots at cena.*


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

It's kinda funny cuz for a while I was waiting on Triple H to return but, we got Rock... now I'm wondering, does anyone even care about Triple H's return anymore? XD

I haven't logged into WF for a looooooooooooooooooonnnng time, but the Rock coming back kinda warrants it


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

He tried to distance himself so that people would take him seriously (or at least more seriously) as an actor. I dont see the harm in that. If anyone believes that The Rock was not thankful of all the fans from when he wasa wrestler than thats dumb. Sure, it would have been nice to see him back every now and then, but I'm ok that he didnt.

For Cena to bash him for persuing something else other than wrestling and not coming back is just dumb.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Predictions of Future Mark out moments for me.

A scenario with Rock / HHH / Y2J / HBK / Stone Cold / Booker T & Nash all in the ring together - stare downs!

A Rock / Zack Ryder / Santino backstage segments (maybe Regal and Christian for good measure)


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

shuriwhisper said:


> It's kinda funny cuz for a while I was waiting on Triple H to return but, we got Rock... now I'm wondering, *does anyone even care about Triple H's return anymore?* XD
> 
> I haven't logged into WF for a looooooooooooooooooonnnng time, but the Rock coming back kinda warrants it


Well, I don't. 

Still, I'm kinda excited at the prospect of Undertaker, Triple H and Sting all turning up on WWE TV in the next couple of weeks. 

But The Rock beats all 3 of them though.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

Jimmy "Genius" Johnson.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Rock: "Michael Cole, is that what you thhink?"

Michael Cole: "I'll tell you what I think, I-"

The Rock: "IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!"

Must have watched that a dozen times over and over :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It honestly feels like a dream! This is just so insane!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> It honestly feels like a dream! This is just so insane!


I know! I keep watching his entrance over and over again. The pop he gets and then his presence on stage alone. I'm holding back tears here.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That promo by the Great One was so epic, I could not go to sleep until 2am in the morning. I haven't had a feeling like that in years. Hell, I still have a goosebumps from that artistry I witness. Can't wait for the brave soul who will pick up a mic and call out the Rock.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

rock hates hbk not cena


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Not only was this one of my favorite moments in RAW history, it was one of my favorite moments in wrestling, period.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> That promo by the Great One was so epic, I could not go to sleep until 2am in the morning. I haven't had a feeling like that in years. Hell, I still have a goosebumps from that artistry I witness. *Can't wait for the brave soul who will pick up a mic and call out the Rock.*


I know rite? It's going to be sad for the guy on the receiving end though...The Miz is a good talker and John Cena is eh...slightly passable with his shouty promos but the Rock is in a league of his own. I just hope it's more than "ok, Mania's over, bai gaiz!"


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*



Samee said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.


Is that actually IT?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*



Samee said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.


That guitar at 1:30


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm still marking the fuck out.


----------



## Gegemon (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

I like this theme


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

me too, I was beaming from ear to ear watching it this morning, then when I came home I watched it again!


----------



## MAB88 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

I think it's a great theme, but I found myself feeling nostalgic for the old one. It will stick though


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*



Rockstar1 said:


> Is that actually IT?


It looks like it is indeed IT since it is uploaded by WWEFanNation, which of course is WWE.

Awesome video. It just pumps me up even more.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

It was awesome. It brought me back to my child hood where I used to watch The Rock vs Angle, The Rock vs Austin, The Rock vs Jericho, and etc weekly. Obviously shows we took it for granted back then. Even if he doesn't wrestle, having him back in the business and interacting with people like Triple H again will be awesome.


----------



## john42277 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

def good intro music!


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive just destroyed my new boxers and I dont care!!! 

Im a 27 year old man and Ive just had to wipe tears from my eyes and I dont care!!!

Ive had to post this promo on facebook so my secret is out that Im a wrestking fan and I DONT CARE!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

shuriwhisper said:


> It's kinda funny cuz for a while I was waiting on Triple H to return but, we got Rock... now I'm wondering, does anyone even care about Triple H's return anymore? XD
> 
> I haven't logged into WF for a looooooooooooooooooonnnng time, but the Rock coming back kinda warrants it


I still do!


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*The Rock comments on his guest host role at WrestleMania 27 
"As an actor, entertainer and someone who both loves and has grown up in the sports entertainment business, the opportunity to host 75,000 passionate fans in a live venue, not to mention the millions that will be watching worldwide, is not only thrilling but quite honestly the opportunity of a lifetime. It's going to be one helluva an epic night." To read the full press release, visit Corporate.WWE.com.*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

peekaboo


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> I love the Rock however I wished he didn't come back. He accomplished everything he wanted.


He needed to come back for four reasons...

1. To show how shit the WWE is right now.

2. To show the WWE universe how much better he is cutting a promo that their top guy

3. To show the younger talent how to cut a promo that's good enough to get a great reaction from the crowd

4. To show us that the WWE can still be good in the PG era



Disciple514 said:


> Can't wait for the brave soul who will pick up a mic and call out the Rock.


Tell me about it. I got nervous just imagining anyone coming out to interrupt his promo. Seriously, I'd hate to be on the receiving end of one of The Rock's promos. He ripped Cena apart and Cena wasn't even in front of him.


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

Maximum007 said:


> He needed to come back for four reasons...
> 
> 1. To show how shit the WWE is right now.
> 
> ...



He showed how shitty the WWE is with just one comment. It came off to me as "I leave for 7 years and this is the shithole I come back to? John Cena is as good as it gets here?"


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Any word on The Rock's next appearance? If he's coming to Raw in Buffalo in two weeks I'm definitely buying a ticket.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Whoever said justin bieber was the only way to save 'mania? suck the rocks nuts


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Im not sure anyone else could have gotten the people to turn on John Cena that quickly, admittedly it wasnt a chorus of pre-pubescent voices which was nice.


----------



## KokoBJobbed (Mar 30, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Any word on The Rock's next appearance? If he's coming to Raw in Buffalo in two weeks I'm definitely buying a ticket.




I doubt it, I would think to keep it as special as possible and to get as many PPV buy's as they can that we wont see Rock much if at all till WM 27.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

correct me if iam wrong but didn't the rock say and I quote "and i give you my word, iam never ever going away". does that mean he's going to be around even past wrestlemania.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



> Go watch the 2008 Hall of Fame. Where Rock talked about his admiration for HBK and dreams of facing him.


The Rock was bullshitting the fans to give them false hope. This was the same guy who three years prior had said "I was never ever interested in working with him." on WWE.com

- Vic


----------



## J-Co (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life? Thoughts


I hate you in real life.


----------



## Raw Is Regal (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBrv0yezRKU

I love it.


----------



## rocksteady (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

His Hollywood theme is the best...the one that starts with the chopper, and you hear the part*..."is cooking"*


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I remember watching a shoot interview with Shawn Michaels recently in which he said something that has stuck with me ever since regarding feuds that go on inside and outside WWE and that was that he believed that a lot of the things that were going on between himself and Bret Hart had been pushed further by Vince McMahon. Shawn Michaels never bashed Vince McMahon at any point but simply said that a lot of things were probably furthered by Vince McMahon saying one thing to him and another to Bret Hart.

Now whilst Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart had a very public and personal thing between them with John Cena and The Rock it is different because both men are mainstream stars rather than just being wrestler's and what was said between them was heard on a larger scale because people outside of wrestling talked about. That being said i don't think for a minute that this would have escaped Vince McMahon and i can imagine that he was the first person to start the Cena/Rock thing last night by asking The Rock to go out there and say what he did because hype draws especially when it is between two of the biggest drawing stars in wrestling history.

I do not believe for a minute that The Rock was concerned about what John Cena had said when talking about The Rock never returning simply because The Rock knows that John Cena is a company man and said what he did because of his loyalty to the company rather than wanting to bash The Rock. You have to remember all John Cena said was that if The Rock loved the fan's as much as he is always saying he does then why not return every now and again like Stone Cold Steve Austin had always done, i can guarantee that a lot of people are on here today praising The Rock but have long spoke bad of him and called him a sellout and that WWE don't need him anymore.

Not all wrestler's are the best of friends like Shawn Michaels and Triple H or AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels or Taz and Tommy Dreamer all are so i doubt that John Cena and The Rock are friends who would call each other on a consistent basis but then Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock were not best friends either. The media made a big deal about what John Cena had said and then asked The Rock for his comments and now whenever either man is being interviewed outside of wrestling it is a lock that the one being interviewed will be asked about the other and WWE are taking full advantage of the situation and hyping the hell out of it which is why threads like this are made.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



Vic Capri said:


> The Rock was bullshitting the fans to give them false hope. This was the same guy who three years prior had said "I was never ever interested in working with him." on WWE.com
> 
> - Vic


Can't beleive you know Dwayne Johnson IN REAL LIFE. What's his shoe size? How much does he bench? What's his favorite movie? Man, you sure know alot about what goes on in The Rocks real life!!!


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*


RatedRudy said:



correct me if iam wrong but didn't the rock say and I quote "and i give you my word, iam never ever going away". does that mean he's going to be around even past wrestlemania.

Click to expand...

I believe he meant that he won't ever drop the "The Rock" gimmick, and turn his back on WWE *


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

cena said his dream match would be agains THE ROCK, and i would LOVE To see that!


----------



## rafichamp (Jan 30, 2011)

Guys I think he will wrestle again, even if it means he'll make less than movies (but he can also make more by merchandise), hes not doing it for the money, hes doing it for his love of the WWE, and it seems genuine


----------



## Zanvic (Mar 8, 2010)

I was hoping that when the email arrived and the Rock wouldnt let Cole read it, Rock would say "Come out here and say it to my face if you have something to say", and then there would be glass shattering and Stone Cold would come out. Would almost be to epic for one monday night raw, but hey.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

I stopped watching wrestling when The Rock left the first time and I've gotta say that last night's Rock appearance was easily the best thing I've seen in a long time (only his HOF speech close) since I starting watching again.

The WWE has gone downhill considerably since the Attitude era stars left and Vince bought WCW and ECW, and the entire product needs an overhaul.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Im begging for Cena and Rocky at this year's mania. I dont even care who wins, I just want to hear that crowd go ape shit again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ninja Rush said:


> Im not sure anyone else could have gotten the people to turn on John Cena that quickly, admittedly it wasnt a chorus of pre-pubescent voices which was nice.


we always get some Cena sucks chants. When Cena faces CM Punk there is always a split in chants for both.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I marked so fucking hard. Possibly the hardest i've marked in my life, in wrestling at least.


Cena got put in his place!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw is def picking up. And the Undertaker returns next week should be good i guess.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just watched it there now.....Holy fuck that was awesome!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate cenas character and the material he is given to splurt out I agree is utter shite but an all out mic battle between rock and cena will be legendary. Yes I think cena is on the same level as the rock when it comes to mic skills.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

the best after the 2003 one also one of the best in wwe history


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

This was the best one.


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

I marked out like a fucking girl when I heard "IF YOU SMELL..." and the Rock walked out. I did not see it coming at all, everyone was talking about it being the Rock, but I was skeptical and when that chick got out of the limo I thought "great, gonna be Lady Gaga or a cross dressing Justin Bieber". I think that was the point where my hopes for it being the Rock dropped, but when his music hit, mark out moment. 

Was so great to hear "Rocky, Rocky, Rocky" again. Man, it just hasn't been the same without the guy. Lately I've accepted Cena being the top guy in the WWE, but, watch one Rock promo and it really does make you put into perspective how awful the shit Cena comes out with is.

Nevertheless, I am hoping so much that the Rock will wrestle one more match and set up Cena/Rock for Mania. Everyone saying this year's WrestleMania will be the worst would be eating their words.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Imagine the ratings for next weeks Raw. Not only will people tune in for Rocky, but its also 2-21-11.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> This was the best one.


No. 

Imagine if that hit instead of his new theme last night, it would have felt MEGA flat.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

rewatching it now.. damn what a pop.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

FINALLYY!! As soon as I heard his entrance music hit I marked out like crazy!

Man this road to Wrestlemania just picked up BIG TIME


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> It honestly feels like a dream! This is just so insane!


It really did feel like a dream. Just a surreal moment. WWE hasn't had something like that on their programming in a long time. I felt like I was 13 years old all over again.


----------



## Dolph_Ziggler (Jan 20, 2011)

i'd love to see the rock wrestle again


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*



Samee said:


> No.
> 
> Imagine if that hit instead of his new theme last night, it would have felt MEGA flat.


Then D'Lo and Kama would have walked out and the place would have gone B-A-N-A-N-A-S.


----------



## Goosey (Feb 20, 2009)

As someone who's been a fan since WM16, and has seen a few eras, superstars, moments and torches come and go, I actually believe that in the popularity stakes, *The Rock > entire 2011 roster*.
Austin would also be the same.

But as delirious as I was with rock's return, it may end up doing the WWE some damage in the long term, unless rocky stays around full time. I mean, he makes everybody else look so bad! And when he inevitably leaves again, that is some impossibly big shoes to fill. What a huge void it will leave!
Also, all cena has to do is hit the rock and he is immediately at best a tweener, possibly even a fully fledged heel in some places!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Who else got worried*

When he said he needs to tell us something as Dwayne. I honestly thought he was gonna say that he is just here to host wrestlemania or he loves the WWE and the fans but this is a once in a lifetime thing now lol. I never would have thought he'd say he is here to stay and he will never ever go away. I guess we will have to wait and see. because he gave his word
I dont think anyone else could have gotten a crowd like that maybe because he has been away that long and he is so charasmatic maybe HHH or Austin but they arent even close to him on the mic. Amazing ending to raw. What was even greater is we started Raw off with Cena. It was so cringe worthy for me i was begging for Punk to come out and we end with the Rock showing how it is done on the mic and trash talking Cena.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Who else got worried*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...t-wrestlemania-all-jazz-rocky-discussion.html


----------



## Goosey (Feb 20, 2009)

Just thought of something else, I bet Vince was shitting himself when everyone thought that 2-21-11 was Sting, and knew we would all be disappointed with 'mania if we didn't get Taker vs Sting. But it doesn't really matter anymore though does it now there is a new main attraction!!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

What a freaking goosebump moment!

Props to WWE for already making 2011 a monumental year: Del Rio winning the Rumble (and probably the WHC at Mania), Austin and Booker returning in a certain role and even now THE ROCK (!) has come back ... man, I marked out so loud, what a great moment.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Look. I just want to see him tangle with a few people. You guys get your Cena, Miz gets his idol, but I wanna see him play with Punk, Kofi, ADR, and R-Truth. All for different reasons. Who knows how happy I will be? Maybe I should track this post and check off.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

Sounds good. No more repeating the hypnotic the rocks says over and over lol

..


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh my god, I just watched it now. I'm in a pool of my own markness. Definitely watching the road to Wrestlemania now. Meh, I sort of got used to only watching TNA, but there's no chance I'm missing a minute of The Rock.

Please please please Rock vs. Cena, though it's probably not going to happen, it could be the biggest match since Rock vs. Hogan.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Epic times on Raw once more. I marked full-on when I saw it. 

The start to this year has been really good so far, long may it continue.

Shit's going down and happening from now on.


----------



## petez (Jan 31, 2010)

I almost fell of my chair and had to watch it again and again and again!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

I loved it. It had more of a metal feel than most of his themes and that suits my taste. The guitars sounded great.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Cena tweets on Rock's return!

http://twitter.com/#!/Johncena


JohnCena John Cena 
Called alot worse. Just glad to see him back in action.
14 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply

JohnCena John Cena 
CeNation. Rock was in rare form tonight. It was great to see him enjoying himself out there. Even if it was at my expense. I've been
14 hours ago


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I felt like I was a kid again, it took me back to the attitude era for a moment. Wow you really realize how shitty Miz, Cena, Punk etc is on the mic in comparison to the most electrifying man in all of entertainment today! The Rock did not miss a single beat, he was in good form and damn that was the best 20 minutes of WWE this whole entire year. Man I could not sleep because I was so freaking happy and giddy after RAW ended.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

It's a good theme, personally it's not my favourite but it will do. I kinda miss the old one.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

He turned a seemingly lackluster Wrestlemania into another must see. His return was just epic, quite incredible really.


----------



## seanrogers1990 (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Rocks future with WWE*

How long will Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson remain with WWE?

This was the most-asked question for today and I will be the first to admit I was very surprised when The Rock said in his promo last night he will never leave WWE again. When I broke the news of The Rock returning on Friday, I was told there were no plans for him to wrestle. The company clearly planted the seed to do John Cena vs. The Rock which they have wanted to do for years but I do not have any information about it happening. Furthermore I do not have information on The Rock's contract status with WWE. We should find out all these details in the coming days but right now he's going to be back in WWE for the build to Wrestlemania and of course the pay-per-view. I am going to be very interested to see the Raw rating today and Rocky could set the Wrestlemania buy rate record, especially if he agrees to work a match.

Source: www.ewrestling.com


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

That was an amazing, epic return. What a moment. For all the flak the WWE gets (and deserves) they really know how to produce a huge moment like that.

The entrance was just amazing the way they shut everything down - as if to say The Rock was more important than the entire WWE himself.

I don't think he'll wrestle though. I'm sure we'll see a Rock Bottom and people's elbow hopefully.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

As a massive Rock fan, last night was awesome. After years of Rock saying he was done with wrestling altogether it was just great seeing him the ring, saying his catchphrases, taking names and just having the arena eating out of his hand for a good twenty minutes.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

I'm glad he's back, even if it's temporarily. It was great to see him in the WWE again talking smack which is his strongest point. It brought back wonderful memories and I undoubtedly believe that no one in this present time can touch Rock's mic skills.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Do we still need Sting to return now is has he sold wrestlemania.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Amzing. I thought it was Steph for a moment wih the woman legs out the limo. Then iI clung to the hope that because they were going though all the rumours all show "Ive heard it coud be ryan seacrest" (like that. basically ruling them out the running) about who it could be, as i said thus rulng that person out, they never mentioned the most talked about rumor that it could be rock. So for me that was all the proof i needed it was him, so long as they didnt mention him during annoucing lol

He totally rocked that crowd and gt them worked up. His mic work still hasnt faultered and he had the crowd in his hand. I was grinning crazy all segment and loved it all. One of the best moments was his "Sit yourself down before i come over there and slap the taste out your mouth michael cole" lol (something like that anyway)

Only rock could slag off Cena and get a complete pop, cena sucks chant and not an audible boo lol


----------



## seanrogers1990 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

Hell yea man, same here, i mean if he isnt around for a long time, then at least we got him, for the next couple weeks for the buildup to wrestlemania and wrestlemania, id take the rock for a month or so, then watch cena or orton


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

he said he is never ever going away and is back for good

if he leaves after mania then that means he has lied to the fans


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



bboy said:


> he said he is never ever going away and is back for good
> 
> if he leaves after mania then that means he has lied to the fans


fpalm


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

I marked like crazy. The man still has it in spades.

Felt like kid! Unreal.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



bboy said:


> he said he is never ever going away and is back for good
> 
> if he leaves after mania then that means he has lied to the fans


No, he means he will probably make more apperances at RAW or other WWE specials. I think the last time the Rock appeared on WWE after he left for good was during the 2004 Diva search pie eating contest. So now The Rock says he will be making more apperances which is a good thing becuase The WWE needs THE Rock.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



bboy said:


> he said he is never ever going away and is back for good
> 
> if he leaves after mania then that means he has lied to the fans


How long do you take to think up of these?


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

The Rock really did shut up the critics, say what you will about Rock and his decisions but it's undeniable he loves the business and proved that he's truely one of the best of all time.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ninja Rush said:


> Im not sure anyone else could have gotten the people to turn on John Cena that quickly, admittedly it wasn't a chorus of pre-pubescent voices which was nice.


Even people in purple and orange shirts were marking out for the rock.



Optikk said:


> I marked so fucking hard. Possibly the hardest i've marked in my life, in wrestling at least.


It was definitely the biggest mark out moment I've had since the attitude era.

When Cena came out and started with his shitty jokes I cringed and actually marked out when CM Punk came to interrupt him, but I reacted in the opposite way when Michael Cole interrupted the Rock; I was annoyed. The Rock has this powerful aura that made me recite his catch phrases along with him like I did back as a kid in the attitude era.



dynamite452 said:


> I felt like I was a kid again, it took me back to the attitude era for a moment. Wow you really realize how shitty Miz, Cena, Punk etc is on the mic in comparison to the most electrifying man in all of entertainment today! The Rock did not miss a single beat, he was in good form and damn that was the best 20 minutes of WWE this whole entire year. Man I could not sleep because I was so freaking happy and giddy after RAW ended.


The Miz and Punk are not in ANY MEANS shit mic workers compared to the Rock. The Rock is just a level above everyone else; even Austin was beneath him on the mic. Mr Kennedy/Anderson was good enough on the mic to be a close second to the Rock had Vince allowed him to have free reign on the mic like how he does in TNA.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



bboy said:


> he said he is never ever going away and is back for good
> 
> if he leaves after mania then that means he has lied to the fans


Lol one of the fruity pebbles


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena/Rock needs to happen. Too soon for 'Mania I'd guess, but someday it needs to happen.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally turn Cena heel!

Miz should lose to Lawler and drop the title to Punk/Orton.

..


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

How long will he stay??

Will he start to Wrestle or just come in time to time??


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



> he said he is never ever going away and is back for good
> 
> if he leaves after mania then that means he has lied to the fans


So I guess if he ever retires then I guess he'd be lying then as well eh?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

I'll tell you what though, the Rock looked HUGE. If you think back to the last time he was on WWE TV in 2007 for a taped promo for the Umaga-Lashley match, he was skinnier than he'd ever been, and didn't even look like a wrestler.

Maybe he bulked up for his most recent movie role, but maybe getting in wrestling shape was part of it too. He definitely looked like he could step in the ring right now, last night.

Rock-Cena....they've GOTTA do it at some point. The seeds were planted several years ago. Now, they have it set up perfectly to go through with it at some point. Could be awesome, and The Rock is the perfect guy to help a Cena heel turn get over, which could launch phase 2 of Cena's main event career. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

I've just had the chance to watch Raw, and I can honestly say it was the most I've smiled and laughed at a WWE show since I started watching again.

Rock was in sensational form, and with the traditional berating of Michael Cole included, it was like old times. 

The whole show was great. Even the divas match was enjoyable. But there was nothing to compare to the Great One gracing a WWE ring again. I don't think there is anybody who can get the whole crowd eating out of the palm of their hand like The Rock can.


----------



## game27 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

after mania rock will leave


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Just checking out Wikipedia and I noticed the upcoming WWE Films projects. Not sure if everyone knows already, but just thought I'd shared it with you guys. 

That's What I Am (2011) - starring Randy Orton and Ed Harris
Inside Out (2011) - starring Triple H
Bending the Rules (2011) - starring Edge
Blood Brothers (2012) - starring John Cena

Tripe H gets 2 movies in one year? Randy Orton in a movie? Cena again? WWE's just been milking every penny they can possibly get out of this now. If they focused on making a film with a good plotline once or twice a year instead of releasing 6, maybe they'd get some decent sales on the DVDs.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

more straight to DVD greatest hits.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

i highly doubt they aren't getting the results they want, or else they wouldn't put out so many films a year. 

for as low of a budget as they have, and from what i've read, they make enough of a profit to continue to produce more movies. so they're just going to keep doing what they do.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

*No i don't think so but definetly there's some heat between those two.*


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

Well Im sure they'll push for Cena/Rock at WM 28 from Miami. Be the perfect time to turn Cena heel. When I saw the Rock beating his chest and stopping & pausing like he did I could he really missed being out there. So I think Cena/Rock is an outside possibilty for WM 28 despite Rock saying he'd never wrestle again. Though wouldn't be surprised if Vince is pushing for the match to happen at Summerslam since it's in LA.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

They are relatively cheap to make and a way to get their name and the names of their stars out to different markets. Even if the movies tend to suck, I say why not?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



Algernon said:


> Well Im sure they'll push for Cena/Rock at WM 28 from Miami. Be the perfect time to turn Cena heel. When I saw the Rock beating his chest and stopping & pausing like he did I could he really missed being out there. So I think Cena/Rock is an outside possibilty for WM 28 despite Rock saying he'd never wrestle again. Though wouldn't be surprised if Vince is pushing for the match to happen at Summerslam since it's in LA.


why wrestlemania 28? rock doesn't live in miami anymore, he lives in LA

even if wrestlemania is in miami next year he will probably shooting another movie so no guarantees he will be at HOF

THIS is the ideal time to make cena v rock, they are both on tv, they are both appearing at mania. This is the time!!!!!!


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

Is he actually back on Raw every week until Mania or just Mania?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



bboy said:


> he said he is never ever going away and is back for good
> 
> if he leaves after mania then that means he has lied to the fans


He clearly meant that he would come back and do appearences, like Austin does. Not be a fulltime roster member.


----------



## PG-13 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I'm sure they aren't pals,but they don't really have to be.I'm guessing a lot of the wrestlers are not really close friends to each other.Hanging with someone because you HAVE to and because it is your JOB doesn't mean you invite him to dinner every night.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

Don't feed the fruity pebbles troll guiz.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

cena likes rock as a person he just hates the way he has conducted himself. He doesn't like how he turned his back on the business and it's fans

rock can't handle the truth and got upset at cena's comments and is now come back to wwe to confront cena


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



Fatmanp said:


> Is he actually back on Raw every week until Mania or just Mania?


That's what I'm wondering. I'm assuming by the sounds of it, we won't see him again until Wrestlemania 27, but I hope I'm wrong. I'd love for him to be on RAW for the weeks leading up to Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

A report basically said they don't know what his future is. I'm surprised they didn't pretend to know.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

I take it Inside Out is the movie that Batista was originally supposed to star in? Surely it wasn't the Chaperone.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

put the rock and hhh in the expendables II and let them come in and pedigree rock bottom and stun the raw roster


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*

Best case scenario is he might leave for a couple months to shoot a movie, then return. Or he could just do raw and then shoot the movie rest of the time. Anyway I'm hoping this just isn't a short time thing.


----------



## jdsricks (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



bboy said:


> why wrestlemania 28? rock doesn't live in miami anymore, he lives in LA
> 
> even if wrestlemania is in miami next year he will probably shooting another movie so no guarantees he will be at HOF
> 
> THIS is the ideal time to make cena v rock, they are both on tv, they are both appearing at mania. This is the time!!!!!!


Every time you post, I get pissed.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

He will wrestle, just not this year. If someone like Bret could return and sorta wrestle, Rock is in way better shape than bret so he'd be able to carry out a good match for sure. Especially when like half of it will be just him and his opponent walking around and listening to the reactions of the millions(and millions) of fans.

Finally the rock has come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best announcement in WWE history. This is now my fave moment in WWE of all time(my fave moment before happened all the way back in 2001)


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Gene_Wilder said:


> put the rock and hhh in the expendables II and let them come in and pedigree rock bottom and stun the raw roster


I remember hearing a rumor that Rock and Hogan will be in the Expendables 2 (as will Austin).


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Nightmare_SE said:


> I take it Inside Out is the movie that Batista was originally supposed to star in? Surely it wasn't the Chaperone.


No, i think it was "Killing Karma". Not sure what happened to the production of that movie though. Or maybe they already changed the title to "Inside Out"? Lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

holy fucking shit










to all the bboys on this forum, sup?


----------



## moo2k5 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



Fatmanp said:


> Is he actually back on Raw every week until Mania or just Mania?


I'm guessing we won't see him again until Wrestlemania. Like they're saying that last night on RAW was a sneak peek, but if you want to see more, then you have to pay for the PPV.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Im now hoping we see the rock in the ring talking about what he will do at Mania and then Austin iinterrupts him and comes down to talk Tough Enough. How awesome would it be hearing that glass shatter and rocky turn his head, raise an eyebrow and watch as austin stomps to the ring. Excuse me two minutes, ill be right back....


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Amzing. I thought it was Steph for a moment wih the woman legs out the limo. Then iI clung to the hope that because they were going though all the rumours all show "Ive heard it coud be ryan seacrest" (like that. basically ruling them out the running) about who it could be, as i said thus rulng that person out, they never mentioned the most talked about rumor that it could be rock. So for me that was all the proof i needed it was him, so long as they didnt mention him during annoucing lol
> 
> Only rock could slag off Cena and get a complete pop, cena sucks chant and not an audible boo lol


Apart from Cena saying "I think my theory is most rock solid"?


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



randyorton8 said:


> . wwe uses THEIR stars and not as main talent as host and commentars


lol, and easily we forget about Jerry Lawler. Actually, I wish we could forget him. 

By the way, I thought the Rock was awesome. Unlike Lawler, he could still go and hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

It might just me but I'm dying to see some sort of interaction between Rock and Orton. Just a little. Even if it's Orton getting his ass handed to him. I just wanna see it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I'm the only one, well maybe Pyro too, but I hope the Rock ends up in an STFU at WrestleMania. It will be the only I'll be satisfied with him being back on my T.V., especially after bullshitting all his fans about never leaving and not just coming back for a paycheck, yet you guys still are all on his dick.

Actually another HHH/Rock minifeud I wouldn't mind either, since that is the only time I was able to tolerate the Rock.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Samee said:


> It might just me but I'm dying to see some sort of interaction between Rock and Orton. Just a little. Even if it's Orton getting his ass handed to him. I just wanna see it.





nah, i'd like to see rock and orton interaction too....and rock/punk would be cool!


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

idontfeardeath said:


> Apart from Cena saying "I think my theory is most rock solid"?


well i totally didnt pick up on any of the rock suggestions but then i dont really pay much attention to JC and riley talks crap most of the time anyway and sucks up to miz so his comments i just brushed aside if i had noticed them. I guess at 3am you tend to lose concentration and not pick up on subtle hints.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

These will all make for some great cheap laughs. More HHH and Cena? Edge as a lawyer? One-dimensional Orton? Fuck yes.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Apparently Orton's film is supposed to be quite good. Well I say Orton's film but he's only in it for a couple of scenes apparently. The lead is Ed Hardy. Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Official Rock Titantron*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGsB7jDdUW8


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

His "I will never leave" comment was obviously meant as a way to say he won't dissapear for 7 years again. He'll be like Stone Cold.

Thought of a few ideas for Mania:

1. King vs Alex Riley. King wins, get's taken out by Miz afterwards, so The Rock comes out and beats up the Miz. Nexus come out and take out the Rock, who's fighting all at once, then....Glass shatters. Austin's out and he + The Rock clean house. Probably wouldn't happen but Rock + Austin must have a face to face IMO.

This WM is basically already set as Miz vs Cena. Hopefully Rock will face Cena at the next WM. His appearences from now until next year can radually build up the fued..


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think I'm the only one, well maybe Pyro too, but I hope the Rock ends up in an STFU at WrestleMania. It will be the only I'll be satisfied with him being back on my T.V., especially after bullshitting all his fans about never leaving and not just coming back for a paycheck, yet you guys still are all on his dick.
> 
> Actually another HHH/Rock minifeud I wouldn't mind either, since that is the only time I was able to tolerate the Rock.


HHH is the worst of the industry. Nobody wants to see that old piece of shit at WM in another high profile match and I don't know if you missed the memo but JOHN CENA FUCKING SUCKS. Especially his gay ass STF attempt.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life? Thoughts



I think The Rock can care less.

Cena is obviously bitter and jealous


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



sXeCalli said:


> No
> 
> Cena has said many times how much he is a fan of the Rock and that he respects what he has done. His only beef is he never comes back to say thank you to the fans. And I am sure the Rock is enough of a professional to not let Cena bother him.


Nah..that's a company line though. The whole he's a fan but he takes shots at him. You don't attack someone with the resolve of the Rock without it leading to endless discussion and consequences since it was the Rock's model that led to Cena gaining popularity in the first place. The Rock doesn't like Cena. And Cena damn sure has went out of his way to show the Rock no respect for his contributions to when the Attitude Era broke records..he keeps praising Austin/HHH/Michaels/Undertaker but they are company figures who were on a string by Vince..well not Austin but the others were. Once he used the Rock's name to try to promote those films that flopped in 2008 leading to WM 24, I'm sure that ended the Rock's ease on him for good.



> why you rip cena? Cena is correct about rock, he love the business all of these but for the last 7 years we haven't seen him on WWE TV...he tried to distance himself from Wrestling.


Cena is not correct about the Rock. He's correct about HHH and Stephanie. Since that's why the Rock wasn't able to show up at WM 21. But you're just a kid and you don't remember that and obviously neither does a brown nosing piece of garbage like Johnny Cena.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

No. It's an angle.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

If they were just going to have him on wrestlemania, they would have introduced him the raw before wrestlemania and go from there. I am fairly certain that he will be on the rest of the raws. Interaction with CM punk aka the head of the biggest heel faction is obvious. Im more interested in seeing whether or not he will be on smackdown as well.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Rock Titantron*

That may be his best looking titantron yet! I don't really like the remixed theme though, seems kinda mellow for some reason. Hopefully they'll add some oomph to it before Mania.

My favorite Rock Titantron still is the one he used vs. Hogan at NWO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vFqq-xhB0U&t=3m42s


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

I've never seen a WWE film and don't plan on starting now. I agree with the OP, they need to focus on making something worth watching.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Slightly on the subject, does anyone knows about the planned Santino sitcom? they gave up on the idea?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



> cena likes rock as a person he just hates the way he has conducted himself. He doesn't like how he turned his back on the business and it's fans
> 
> rock can't handle the truth and got upset at cena's comments and is now come back to wwe to confront cena


Who is this idiot?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

We mark a holiday. The Rock's Return. 2/14

Yes Rock is back! Now we need Cena to turn heel.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

no, i doubt it. and any animosity they may have had, im sure they have squashed it in the last couple of weeks. i just hope if they're going to let the rock "go" in his promos, they let cena "go" in his as well. if not, this is going to be horrible...absolutely horrible for the top guy in the company.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> HHH is the worst of the industry. Nobody wants to see that old piece of shit at WM in another high profile match and I don't know if you missed the memo but JOHN CENA FUCKING SUCKS. Especially his gay ass STF attempt.


I think you forgot the memo but you're complete shit for thinking that your opinion goes for everyone. And lol @ HHH being one of the worst in the industry, yet you probably love worship the ground that the Rock stands on. In 7 LONG years he has still not come up with anything original in his promos and they still consist of everything he use to say every single week on RAW but you guys eat it up everytime.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

John Cena doesn't know how to go in. That's the issue. He's mediocre. CM Punk has a chance but that's about it. Cena couldn't even defend himself against CM Punk or the Miz but now he's MAGICALLY gonna raise his game against the Rock of all people? Not even Jericho could raise his game against the Rock before he was punked out on every level possible.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: **Guest Host for Wrestlemania - Spoilers***

Even though The Rock said that he wasn't ever leaving, I think he still will soon after WM27.

The WWE has a recent history of building up fans' hopes and then destroying them with open promises. I'm one of The Rock's biggest fans, don't get me wrong, but at the end of the day, he's signed to the WWE (and not as a wrestler).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

Nah, I think what Cena said was blown out of proportion by the sheets plus they did talk after the HOF 2008 according to Cena saying everything was fine.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

There's some haters on the rock out there, but if you take nto account.....wrestling ability + mic skils + adrenaline rush + entertainment + comedy + being a face or heel + selling moves. He is the best ever, tell me someone who has alllllllllllll those attrbutes, please


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I really dont see what you have against Cena. For better or worse, he's the company man the WWE needed for the last 6 years. He tries his best, he's the best big time main event wrestler today and he does the best he can with the shit character and promos they gave him.

And as for The Rock and Cena, I dont see why either man would dislike the other.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> In 7 LONG years he has still not come up with anything original in his promos and they still consist of everything he use to say every single week on RAW but you guys eat it up everytime.


I know you're not pushing Cena while getting on the Rock about repetitive promos.


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

As far as I know, Rock was the type of guy who got along with everybody. Cena is the type that gets along with everybody. I don't see why there would be any bad blood that rose to the level of hate.


----------



## SilverStaRmvz (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

*Looks personal*


----------



## SilverStaRmvz (Feb 16, 2011)

it was epic !


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

sooo awesome.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Some people are never happy with WWE and always find something to complain about. Which makes me wonder why they continue to watch.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

On my phone right now, but can't wait to hear it again! I'm setting it as my ringtone for sure!


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



Nexus One said:


> Cena is not correct about the Rock. He's correct about HHH and Stephanie. Since that's why the Rock wasn't able to show up at WM 21. But you're just a kid and you don't remember that and obviously neither does a brown nosing piece of garbage like Johnny Cena.


What's the story there? I always thought Rock/HHH had a half decent relationship.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think I'm the only one, well maybe Pyro too, but I hope the Rock ends up in an STFU at WrestleMania. It will be the only I'll be satisfied with him being back on my T.V., especially after bullshitting all his fans about never leaving and not just coming back for a paycheck, yet you guys still are all on his dick.


I definately want to see it. The reaction on this forum would be the best thing ever, watching their hero jobbing to Cena's STF. LOL. I've pictured it in my head and it never stops being funny. 

Something's gotta happen, we can't just have him spouting off his faggoty jokes that nobody over the age of 6 could possibly find funny for the next 2 months. He needs to get dropped.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

nobody better host other than the rock, what other guy like Austin or Jake the snake is great with one on one kind of promos but they unable to do is Entertain the crowd like the rock did and rock got so much charismatic.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

Before I get into the meat of my post, let me begin by saying this: I don't think there is a single person on this board, myself included, that isn't stoked that The Rock, for the time being, is back in the WWE. I'm extremely stoked because I stay in the ATL area and will be attending WM. Having never seen The Rock live, this is an awesome treat for me. I got red repped a couple of times for saying this in another thread, but fuck it, I'll say it again: many of the geeks on this board are going to cry their eyes out if The Rock does not wrestle, because I've learned that's how most people on here operate: if we're given an inch, we want a mile. People, let's just enjoy the fact that he's back in any capacity at all. If he doesn't wrestle, IWC fam, please let's not bitch. K? Great :agree:

Now that I've gotten that out of the way, last night Rock said that he was back, and "is here to stay." Let's, for conversational purposes, take that statement in its most literal form. Saying that he's "here to stay" is to assume that Rock will go back to being a full-time wrestler, possibly still acting part-time. Because of who he is, he won't have to do house shows, but he would be expected to appear at every RAW and PPV beyond WM. 

Now, as an actor, say what you will about his movies, but he normally makes more off of one movie than he would make in a year working year-round for WWE. Taking those bumps, traveling all over the world, basically living on the road can take its toll on you. He was one of the few cats that got to bow out of the game with his health in tact, no serious injuries. 

So here's my question: put yourself in Rock's shoes. If you were him, would you have come back? Would you have come back to the form of entertainment that you love, that you were born into, that is in your blood, but takes its toll on you long term? Or would you have stuck with acting....not having to work as often, but making tons more money than you ever would have wrestling?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think you forgot the memo but you're complete shit for thinking that your opinion goes for everyone. And lol @ HHH being one of the worst in the industry, yet you probably love worship the ground that the Rock stands on. In 7 LONG years he has still not come up with anything original in his promos and they still consist of everything he use to say every single week on RAW but you guys eat it up everytime.


My man, HHH has been one of the worst in the industry since he tried to single handidly bury all of his competition in 2002 for no reason..since he destroyed the IC belt's credibility...killed the tag division..and refused to put over anyone that was not a friend or company pushed talent. He's a piece of shit. Always has been, always will be. I feel sorry for you in particular for falling for his little charade. Smarten up for once. 

Now...in 7 long years, Stone Cold has come out saying the same damn thing. So has Cena. So has HHH. So has Shawn Michaels. Punk is repetitive if you wanna get technical about it. John Morrison SUCKS so much he doesn't have a stand out promo. Kane was so horrible recently that they butchered his push for a brittle ass Edge who can't even perform every week in the ring. So there's a long list of issues that needs to be addressed before you start whining and crying like a little toddler over a man who is one of the primary reasons why the WWE is still on television today.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't see why he wouldn't or shouldn't continue to appear in the coming weeks. If he was only appearing on one Raw and at Mania, why announce it now when Mania's over a month away? I think he'll appear on a few shows in the coming weeks. He's not really needed next week because of the 2-21-11 buzz, but afterwards we'll probably see him.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

Not full time. I would come back at times to thank the fans, not try to seperate myself from the business that made me famous.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Also one thing, Justin Bieber's heat is going to be insane at Wrestlemania, lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> My man, HHH has been one of the worst in the industry since he tried to single handidly bury all of his competition in 2002 for no reason..since he destroyed the IC belt's credibility...killed the tag division..and refused to put over anyone that was not a friend or company pushed talent. He's a piece of shit. Always has been, always will be. I feel sorry for you in particular for falling for his little charade. Smarten up for once.
> 
> Now...in 7 long years, Stone Cold has come out saying the same damn thing. So has Cena. So has HHH. So has Shawn Michaels. Punk is repetitive if you wanna get technical about it. John Morrison SUCKS so much he doesn't have a stand out promo. Kane was so horrible recently that they butchered his push for a brittle ass Edge who can't even perform every week in the ring. So there's a long list of issues that needs to be addressed before you start whining and crying like a little toddler over a man who is one of the primary reasons why the WWE is still on television today.


:lmao Cena when he was heel and had more freedom of speech never had catchpharses instead he would insult his oppponents in raps that were very creative and never the same. Punk was trying to make a point when his straightedge gimmick was going strong, that was apart of his gimmick same with Jericho with his lines. The Rock never really had a gimmick and was always known for doing wonders with the mic even though he NEVER, unlike Cena, Punk, Jericho, HHH, etc, did anything different with his catchpharses. This guy has had the same lines for his whole career, and I don't blame him for using them because you guys eat it up everytime as if it was the first time you've ever heard them.


----------



## rockyfan88 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



Booze said:


> What's the story there? I always thought Rock/HHH had a half decent relationship.


http://www.cagesideseats.com/2010/8/4/1605559/was-dwayne-the-rock-johnson-the

That pretty much explains what happened.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

Perhaps for a short run. Only because I know the fans are dying to see it. I certainly wouldn't turn into some pathetic Hogan/Warrior-esque mess and ruin my legacy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

No... But I wouldn't have starred in the Tooth Fairy either.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

He's made alot of money, so from now on if i were him i would be content financially.

But to hear a reaction from a live audience every night, that compensates for nothing. I bet it sends shivers down any man's spine

You can make a film, people watch it, they react, it's done.

But having the audience in the palm of your hand is a skill and an honour, and he is one of the few wrestlers / former wrestler to do that.

For me Hulkamania was more media-based, The Rock and Austin stand out as the 2 in any era of wrestling who appealed to the most fans in all fields of being a wrestler and entertainer

Undertaker, HBK, HHH, Jericho and Hart cover many fields, but Austin and most importantly The Rock are truly the best


----------



## Zak. (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

I would return, I would do part time movies, (storyline an injury) but stay with the WWE.
Don't turn your back on the business.
Or part time wrestler, but more on commentary (make fun of Michael Cole) and appear on TV shows.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So....anyone here think hhh would have gotten a pop like that? Close maybe?


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

People complaining about The Rock having the same promo's catchphrases after seven years etc, hes not been in the industry in that time, him coming back and saying a list of new material ISNT going to work, and if you think him coming back and not using any of his old catchphrases that we all grew up on would of had the same effect, you're deluded and hating just for the sake of hating.

I was never a massive Rock fan, but seeing him return and trashtalking cole/cena with the things he used to say years back had a massive nostalgic effect, if he had been gone a year or was still active in the WWE and repeated those things, fair enough, but he left, and seven years later returned, hes not going to make a new list of material, it just wouldnt have the same effect if we didnt hear the old it doesnt matter/shine it up real nice etc.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

I love it!,I agree it's awesome,But yeah Hollywood Rock's theme is my top fav though.

I have Hollywood Rock's for Rock's theme in SvR2011!


----------



## David Hynes (May 11, 2007)

vanpalm said:


> There's some haters on the rock out there, but if you take nto account.....wrestling ability + mic skils + adrenaline rush + entertainment + comedy + being a face or heel + selling moves. He is the best ever, tell me someone who has alllllllllllll those attrbutes, please


Ric Flair.

Delighted to see him back and he looks great, really looking forward to seeing this develop!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Cena when he was heel and had more freedom of speech never had catchpharses instead he would insult his oppponents in raps that were very creative and never the same. Punk was trying to make a point when his straightedge gimmick was going strong, that was apart of his gimmick same with Jericho with his lines. The Rock never really had a gimmick and was always known for doing wonders with the mic even though he NEVER, unlike Cena, Punk, Jericho, HHH, etc, did anything different with his catchpharses. This guy has had the same lines for his whole career, and I don't blame him for using them because you guys eat it up everytime as if it was the first time you've ever heard them.


John Cena never had catchphrases?
U Can't C Me
U Want Some Come Get Some
He had the fans finish those raps with "SUCK MY DICK" 
He threw some peanuts at his opponents and shit

Dude was a complete lame who sucked up to fans like a slut in Thailand looking for something to eat.

The Rock has key phrases but he also addresses points in very serious demeanor which is why everyone was listening to him last night..it's why he can have the crowd at a fever pitch but when he puts the mic to his face, they got silent on command like little children. Unheard of.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

I would never have left.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

No. When I saw what WWE had become with its gimmicky PPV's, boring lookalike wrestlers, and goofy comedy storylines I would stay the hell away from that sinking ship.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

as much as i love the rock, i think a little at a time is good. as amazing as that pop was last night, it wont happen everytime he comes out, and it will die down and iwc heat will start to grow kuz no1 is ever happy. and idk i think its best if he does a little at a time.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Samee said:


> Apparently Orton's film is supposed to be quite good. Well I say Orton's film but he's only in it for a couple of scenes apparently. The lead is Ed Hardy. Hope I'm not disappointed.


The t-shirt maker?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Did anyone else notice Rock patting the little kids on their heads? Almost like in a sarcastic way. I'm thinking he'll be the anti PG guy and perhaps set things in motion to go back to PG-13. At least I'm hoping thats the case.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



Zombiekid29 said:


> No. When I saw what WWE had become with its gimmicky PPV's, boring lookalike wrestlers, and goofy comedy storylines I would stay the hell away from that sinking ship.


This. I would get the hell out of this exhausting 365 day a year work schedule and instead film shitty movies, while working a much lighter schedule and make millions of dollars of them. I would return once or twice to make some money off Vince though.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Jack Spade said:


> Slightly on the subject, does anyone knows about the planned Santino sitcom? they gave up on the idea?


I'd bet on this 'sitcom' to get canned after its 3rd episode.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Nightmare_SE said:


> I remember hearing a rumor that Rock and Hogan will be in the Expendables 2 (as will Austin).



Considering Austins character got burned to death and the following explosions...


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



Camoron said:


> I would never have left.


man stfu.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



Premeditated said:


> man stfu.


I wasn't taking a shot at The Rock. I am just saying I personally would never have left. If I could do what I love and be considered one of the best in the world at it, why would I ever want to leave that? Obviously he never had a great passion for it, or his passion for it died down and he wanted to get into acting. Fair enough, but I wouldn't have left, and once I retired I'd keep active with it for as long as I felt I was still relevant.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



vanpalm said:


> he palm of your hand is a skill and an honour, and he is one of the few wrestlers / former wrestler to do that.
> 
> For me Hulkamania was more media-based, The Rock and Austin stand out as the 2 in any era of wrestling who appealed to the most fans in all fields of being a wrestler and entertainer


What? Hulk was more media-based than Rock/austin? How is that even possible there were like 25 tv channels back then, no internet etc.

Anyway, I would have come back. Why not? He definitely enjoys the live crowd, they would obviously be willing to work around his schedule, and it is beneficial for his movies. I think he has risen above the 'wrestler' stigma and it will no longer hurt his acting career to be involved, and would probably help.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

I especially loved the part where he buried the man WWE has been building as their flagship star since 2005...


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

He should come back to do a feud every WM


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

Omg do you guys reckon Harry Potter and Voldemort really hate each other in real life!!!!!?????

?????


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Zombiekid29 said:


> I especially loved the part where he buried the man WWE has been building as their flagship star since 2005...


I don't get the 'buried' bit.

He ripped Cena, just like he did to Austin, Angle, Kane,Eddie,Triple H, Big Show and the Undertaker before, it never harmed their credibility , I don't see why it would with Cena.

Its what he does, its not like it was unexpected .


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

Personally, I would have gone more the Austin route and still been involved here and there. 

However, with that said, I understand why Rock looked to cut his ties with WWE when moving into Hollywood. Hollywood is a very funny, superficial place. If he really wanted to make it there, he did need to put that behind him to be taken seriously by a worldwide audience. He couldn't be seen as wrestler/actor...it was one or the other. 

And it obviously worked, as he was taken in by the larger audience, and is now concerned by most to be a credible actor. That's what separates him from someone like Hulk Hogan how had special appearances in lots of movies but was never viewed as a legitimate actor because wrestling was obviously the #1 focus in his career.

Let's also not forget that The Rock has all the talent in the world to be any type of entertainer, where as other wrestlers that looked to make the jump into films, don't necessarily have. Yes, they may have the "it" factor for the WWE ring, but that doesn't mean they have the "it" factor for Hollywood. The Rock does, and I am glad he was able to explore that aspect of the entertainment world.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> John Cena never had catchphrases?
> U Can't C Me
> U Want Some Come Get Some
> He had the fans finish those raps with "SUCK MY DICK"
> ...


U Can't C me is the only one had as back then. The rest of those other stupid catch pharses came when he became the top face of the company. This guy was also not hated, there is a reason he became a top face and that's because all the fans were loving him as a heel. 

Rewatch the segment and tell me when he wasn't using one of his key pharses. The only time I remember not using a catch pharse was with that part of his promo in which he addressed the crowd as Dwayne and thanked them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Edge is the best actor in the WWE. I'm looking forward to his movie. As for the others, unless Randy Orton is playing his rendition of Lord Voldemort, I'm not interested.


----------



## The_Gizzame™ (Apr 11, 2007)

AWESOME. Last nights promo brought back so many memories. My interest in wrestling is up 100% and I feel refreshed and back to how I used to feel as a fan. VERY VERY awesome. Big applause to WWE and I am definently buying WM 27 now instead of steaming it.

Incredible moment and night!!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



bboy said:


> he said he is never ever going away and is back for good
> 
> if he leaves after mania then that means he has lied to the fans


so you want him to stay until he dies?

jeeze, you'd whine and complain when he doesnt show up or make an appearance in person, he does and delivers one of the greatest moments in WWE history, and you still talk shit and want more. how about you learn some respect?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



NoLeafClover said:


> Personally, I would have gone more the Austin route and still been involved here and there.
> 
> However, with that said, I understand why Rock looked to cut his ties with WWE when moving into Hollywood. Hollywood is a very funny, superficial place. If he really wanted to make it there, he did need to put that behind him to be taken seriously by a worldwide audience. He couldn't be seen as wrestler/actor...it was one or the other.
> 
> ...


This and he wouldve had to do some shitty wwe films and we all know how disastrous those can be and if he did he wouldnt have met any of the true stars of hollywood by my count he hasnt done any wwe films surprisingly enough


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

The one used in this return was his best






I find it better with just his voice and no drums at the beginning


----------



## DogDay (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Hornswoggle can also act in one movie...but in a silent movie though


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



NoLeafClover said:


> Personally, I would have gone more the Austin route and still been involved here and there.
> 
> However, with that said, I understand why Rock looked to cut his ties with WWE when moving into Hollywood. Hollywood is a very funny, superficial place. If he really wanted to make it there, he did need to put that behind him to be taken seriously by a worldwide audience. He couldn't be seen as wrestler/actor...it was one or the other.
> 
> ...


Well put.


----------



## DogDay (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

The Rock was damn clear in his words, " AM not here for the Money, or am not here to promote any movie. I am here because of you People"

If i am put in Rocks shoes... i will come back for my Fans


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Funny that the Rock is the only way they could get Cena to look like a heel.

Also not sure if anyone else has mentioned this but he is a LOT bigger in size than when he left.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

I haven't even read anything or know anything about "Blood Brothers" but can already sense just how cheesy its gunna be.

John Cena overacting FTW


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

Here are Val Venus words on The Great One?

Val Venis: "I am just as happy as anyone else the Rock is back. As long as he sticks to the mic, we are good. Cuz his wrestling ability is questionable. Not hating on Rock. He is AWESOME on the mic. His charisma is unmatched. But lets be honest, Rock>Hardy & Venis>Rock! HONESTLY!" 


lol Val is saying his Wrestling Skills are better??? He lost all credibility with those words. :gun:

What's your take?

Source: http://twitter.com/valvenisent


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

Did this guy go to the Shane Helms school of becoming an attention whore?


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

Just the title of this thread made me laugh.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Orton in a movie?!??

Loooooooooooool


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

he's just poking fun. and he's also sort of doing it for attention.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

Rock IS a horrible in ring performer, to be fair, however it's obvious Morley just wants attention.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

Im sure ppl would be ok if Venis was talking bout someone like Bret, but has he seen Rock? He's in same(if not better) shape then when he left wrestling, he's not even 40 yet too so it makes ppl wonder if rock sticked around, he'd probably still be wrestling till around WM30 or so.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



SummerLove said:


> so you want him to stay until he dies?
> 
> jeeze, you'd whine and complain when he doesnt show up or make an appearance in person, he does and delivers one of the greatest moments in WWE history, and you still talk shit and want more. how about you learn some respect?


Greatest moments in history? :lmao Not even close, you must not have seen much of history.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

I don't remember the Rock's wrestling ability ever being a liability in the ring like people make it out to be. I think Val Venis was being a little tongue in cheek with this anyway. Is there a source?


----------



## DogDay (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Orton will RKO everyone in the film unit and finally RKO himself to a flop movie


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Greatest moments in history? :lmao Not even close, you must not have seen much of history.


No, I think I'm pretty fucking close.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

Seems like prolonged exposure to Matt Hardy makes you a douchebag. It can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

Who in the blue hell is Val Venis?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

WHO IS YOU?


----------



## Swindont (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

The Rocks in ring work was alot better than Val Venis's, His inring skills werent anything specical but he was still a good performer and could hold his own in a match witn anyone!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Uncensored video of Rocks promo in HD.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3_m4EoAA_g


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Notebook remake. Randy Orton and Vickie Guerrero in lead roles.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

*It's funny that Val Venis has the nerve to call anyone out on their wrestling ability. He shouldn't even call out Lacey Von Erich.*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

lmao, people honestly are too serious about the whole mic/in ring thing. Its not like being great at both correlates to success(see Chris Jericho). Rock is one of the most talented superstars of all time, its not about being great at every area of being a sports entertainer, its just about having that special it factor and rock has that.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I don't mind if he goes away again after Wrestlemania because last night was worth it. Just watched his promo again, it was brilliant.
He had the whole crowd hooked. The huge pop when he says ''Finally, The Rock has come back...home'' was the biggest cheer I've heard in WWE for a long while.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



SummerLove said:


> No, I think I'm pretty fucking close.


I think you're pretty ignorant about history. This wasn't even one of Rock's greatest moments, and I'm not even close to a fan.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

The Rock hasn't wrestled in 7 years and I think Morley is still an active wrestler so if he is better in the ring right now I wouldn't be all that surprised. Granted the reactions Rock would get in the ring would make his match amazing.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

I don't know what his deal is lately but he should stop before it's too late


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*



AmWolves10 said:


> lmao, people honestly are too serious about the whole mic/in ring thing. Its not like being great at both correlates to success(see Chris Jericho). Rock is one of the most talented superstars of all time, its not about being great at every area of being a sports entertainer, its just about having that special it factor and rock has that.


How is Jericho not successful?


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

TheBShue said:


> Finally... now we just need Stonecold back!


He's back to host Tough Enough in April with Booker T.

In terms of wrestling, he's too old (almost 50) and has a bunch of injuries that caused him to retire anyway.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think you're just being pessimistic. I thought it was a great return.

I don't see a problem with it, he even ran his usual catch-phrases despite the PG rating which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think you're pretty ignorant about history. This wasn't even one of Rock's greatest moments, and I'm not even close to a fan.


So his return after SEVEN YEARS, after people saying he would never, ever come back, getting a standing ovation, an enormous pop, creating an electric atmosphere, ragging on Cena, and being announced as the guest host of Wrestlemania, is NOT one of the greatest moments ever?


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*

His account isn't a "verified" account. It might not be him.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*



TKOK™ said:


> How is Jericho not successful?


This, he may not have ever been a top superstar but he damn sure experienced massive success in his career.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*



NWO Sweet said:


> His account isn't a "verified" account. It might not be him.


He has 2000+ followers. I'm pretty sure that's his whole fanbase.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*



NWO Sweet said:


> His account isn't a "verified" account. It might not be him.


It's him. He references it in his videos and his freetarian account.

I'm merging this. Venis doesn't deserve the attention.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No, not at all. Not even close. The only real thing special about this was him returning, and I personally don't give a fuck about that, and that doesn't make it one of the greatest moments in history.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



SummerLove said:


> So his return after SEVEN YEARS, after people saying he would never, ever come back, getting a standing ovation, an enormous pop, creating an electric atmosphere, ragging on Cena, and being announced as the guest host of Wrestlemania, is NOT one of the greatest moments ever?


add we saw attitude era even for night only and the thousands who decide buying wrestlemania just for him also ending tna dreams and much more


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I thought last night was a really special moment just because I really didn't expect it to happen. I mean the Rock showing up in a WWE eventually wasn't that big of a surprise but the fact that they gave him 20 minutes in the ring and he cut a promo that sounded like it was actually going somewhere was pretty amazing. If The Rock does end up wrestling a match (which I'm still very doubtful about) his return might end being on the the WWE's best moments. 

But you really can't say it was one of the best moments ever or not the night after it happened, you certainly need some time to pass before you can say things like that. I will say that I had chills for a second when the Rock was cutting his promo and I can't remember the last time something like that has happened to me while watching wrestling.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



SummerLove said:


> So his return after SEVEN YEARS, after people saying he would never, ever come back, getting a standing ovation, an enormous pop, creating an electric atmosphere, ragging on Cena, and being announced as the guest host of Wrestlemania, is NOT one of the greatest moments ever?


Don't get mad. We could see rock-jericho-austin-punk all in the ring at the same time in a huge promo and ppl on here would still complain about something.


Rock returning was my fave moment ever in WWE history(took 9 years for someone to top off my fave moment ever!)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> I thought last night was a really special moment just because I really didn't expect it to happen. I mean the Rock showing up in a WWE eventually wasn't that big of a surprise but the fact that they gave him 20 minutes in the ring and he cut a promo that sounded like it was actually going somewhere was pretty amazing. If The Rock does end up wrestling a match (which I'm still very doubtful about) his return might end being on the the WWE's best moments.
> 
> But you really can't say it was one of the best moments ever or not the night after it happened, you certainly need some time to pass before you can say things like that. I will say that I had chills for a second when the Rock was cutting his promo and I can't remember the last time something like that has happened to me while watching wrestling.


Bret returning? Just seeing Bret walking down that ramp after 13 years was crazy since ppl would say it was more likely for rock to return over bret and bret returned first! I never saw bret live on raw before, only moments of his I ever saw were like youtube vids and stuff, so seeing him was great. But even then, Rock returning after 7 years was so much bigger and better!

Don't remember last time I got so excited for a single moment in the WWE for that long. Other than Edge-Jericho winning tag titles and Edge returning at rumble, dont remember any moments that really stood out for me in past 4-5 years that I'd consider one of my fave moments of all time


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

Dazro, fucking my fav rock theme, and one of my favs of all time. Dont get why they remix returning wrestling entrances like bret hart now the rock.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



dxbender said:


> Don't get mad. We could see rock-jericho-austin-punk all in the ring at the same time in a huge promo and ppl on here would still complain about something.
> 
> 
> Rock returning was my fave moment ever in WWE history(took 9 years for someone to top off my fave moment ever!)


I'm not complaining, it's just stupid that people would even consider a return part of the greatest moments in history. Maybe I'm just harder to impress, but a return just doesn't qualify to as something that can be a greatest moment, no matter who it is.


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No, I don't think The Rock really dislikes anyone but HBK.
> 
> I think they have a lot of respect for each other.


Why wouldn't Rock like HBK?


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Rock IS a horrible in ring performer, to be fair, however it's obvious Morley just wants attention.


Are you smoking crack ? While he will never be confused with Eddie G. or Bryan Danielson he was an ABOVE average performer. He was actually very good when he first came up as Rocky Maivia.

His in ring work was better than anything Cena had done. 

Does no one remember the 1 hour Iron man match against HHH ?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

If I was The Rock I'd maybe never have left.

But The Rock had ambitions in film, which was totally his prerogative - I have no such desires however. I love wrestling and if I was as talented and as great as The Rock, I'd be in the business forever.


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Do you think that The Rock is probably thinking now that his movie career isn't going the way he want it to then go maybe?







































Yeah, that's probably fair to say.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I dont think there is legit heat between them, Cena comments about Rock not giving back to the business enough are apparently the same thoughts shared by some in the company HHH and Austin have supposedly said it before similar to what Cena said, but i dont think there is heat with Cena and Rock.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Rock pop vs cena pop*

No contest


And its not because he just came back but I bet he can get pops like that week in and week out


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

No way in Hell. I'd be focused on trying to get involved with films directed by the likes of Nolan, the Coens, Scorcese, Aronofsky, etc. and trying to get my voice involved with Pixar and Dreamworks Animation films.


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



NoLeafClover said:


> Personally, I would have gone more the Austin route and still been involved here and there.
> 
> However, with that said, I understand why Rock looked to cut his ties with WWE when moving into Hollywood. Hollywood is a very funny, superficial place. If he really wanted to make it there, he did need to put that behind him to be taken seriously by a worldwide audience. He couldn't be seen as wrestler/actor...it was one or the other.
> 
> ...


Really well put man. 

THE ROCK IS BACK.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Obviously. He isn't "The Most Electrifying Man is Sports Entertainment" for no reason.


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I'm sure they aren't great friends or anything, but I'm sure they are cool with each other when they are around each other and respect eachother. But deep down I think Rock knows he and Austin were better than Cena will ever be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Great, all we're gonna hear for the next 2 months is how Rock is more popular than Cena. As if his juvenile nonsense wasn't enough to put up with, the forum's gonna make it worse. Thank you.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



PuddleDancer said:


> No contest
> 
> 
> *And its not because he just came back *but I bet he can get pops like that week in and week out


Yes it is. Triple H returned at the RR 02, and got a massive pop, I guess he is more over than Cena too .

Note: I'm not saying Cena is more over than the Rock. I'm just saying this is the peak of the Rock's pop. Two weeks from now, I guarantee that the Rock will have a smaller pop.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Of course rocks was bigger, he just returned

Booker T's return at the rumble had a bigger pop lol


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

For some reason I was expecting a music discussion


----------



## chris2038 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

the point being made here is the the current generation of rasslers just lack the "it" factor needed to generate pops like the one we just saw. same old stuff thats been discussed time and time again


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



superdupersonic said:


> No way in Hell. I'd be focused on trying to get involved with films directed by the likes of Nolan, the Coens, Scorcese, Aronofsky, etc. and trying to get my voice involved with Pixar and Dreamworks Animation films.


I agree. Rock would be epic in a Nolan or Coens film.


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

The Rock's pop was years in the making...one that many thought we would ever hear again. That pop, and the reaction the crowd had for the entirety of that promo, was something we have not heard from a WWE crowd in a VERY long time. The Rock had the crowd in the palm of his hand. He gave a big fat middle finger to PG and rolled like The Rock always rolls.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Booker T and Nash got a bigger pop too. I guess they are more over than Cena too


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

My mom got angry at me that i decided not to attend RAW last night i regretted it so much you guys have no idea


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



chris2038 said:


> the point being made here is the the current generation of rasslers just lack the "it" factor needed to generate pops like the one we just saw. same old stuff thats been discussed time and time again


has nothing to do with it and more to do with booking


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



Chris_Walmer said:


> Why wouldn't Rock like HBK?


Not many people do backstage.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Great, all we're gonna hear for the next 2 months is how Rock is more popular than Cena. As if his juvenile nonsense wasn't enough to put up with, the forum's gonna make it worse. Thank you.


"Know your damn role, and SHUT YOUR DAMN MOUTH"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

Its a modified version of his 2002 anthology theme. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JapetfUtxs


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Are any of WWE's movies actually any good? They have always looked horrible from the trailers they show.


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*



Samee said:


> No.
> 
> Imagine if that hit instead of his new theme last night, it would have felt MEGA flat.


It suited his character at the time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



HHHbkDX said:


> "Know your damn role, and SHUT YOUR DAMN MOUTH"


I already know my damn role, it's to tell nimrod children like you to go to bed and let the adults talk by themselves.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Funny thing is, The Rock’s reaction from the fans for HIM was extremely mediocre. No where near the peak of his career back in the early 2000’s. Still a pretty good ovation and pop he received, of course he lost some support from the little kids once he trashed John Cena but its nothing different or new from The Rock. 

Also Rock did pretty damn alright for the crowd he got, it was majority of the mainstream fans of today present but if he were to return let’s say at the Royal Rumble where all the smarks/adults etc. be filled up in the arenas, his pop will put the one from RAW to shame badly. 


Like *Hiplop* said, Booker T's pop was much bigger and I won't even get into the fact that Nash's pop was legendary.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

I am not downplaying The Rock's pop, but I am pretty sure if Cena left for 7 years, had a semi-successful movie career and came back, he would have a similar pop.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



p862011 said:


> has nothing to do with it and more to do with booking


and scripted promos along with no personalities, same characters and no storyline development.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I highly doubt it.

Good lord. Kayfabe really is alive and well.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I already know my damn role, it's to tell nimrod children like you to go to bed and let the adults talk by
> themselves.


LMFAO!!! I think your just trollin us bro, ive seen your posts about the rock the last few days, and i can't believe someone would post stuff like that so....asinine...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



ShiftyLWO said:


> more straight to DVD greatest hits.


THIS.


----------



## WolfintheSheep (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I already know my damn role, it's to tell nimrod children like you to go to bed and let the adults talk by themselves.


If they don't get a reaction, they have "no charisma".

If they get the reaction, it's because "the bookers shove them down your throat".

When they haven't been on television for 7 years and still have the fanbase, they're "not funny".

When they get more laughs than anyone on the roster, it's because "the fans are juvenile".

Just say it plainly already Pyro: You hate the Rock. It's no big deal. Just stop pretending you have any sort of objectivity. We all know you're a hardcore mark for the Miz (or whoever your flavour of the year is). We all know you hate anyone that isn't your favourite. We already know all of your textbook excuses for why everyone else "sucks". Just give it a rest already.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*“Finally the rock has come back…………………HOME”

“I need to tell you something as Dwayne”

“It not because of the money, not to promote a movie, im back because of YOU”

“I want to tell you Thank You, I love and its because of you im back”

“Its because of you, Im never ever going away”

“Simply put ladies and gentlemen, THE ROCK IS BACK”

“At the drop of a dime, the rock will layeth the smackdown at wrestlemania”

“You actually think that any of us give a dam at what the general manager has to say?”

“IT DOSENT MATTER WHAT YOU THINK”

“AND I QOUTE, you know your dam role and SHUT YOUR DAM MOUTH”

“Shining it up real nice, turning that sum bitch sideways and sticking it straight up YOUR CAND ASSSSSS”

“I blind folded, sleeping, stuck in the basement stevie wonder can see your MONKEY ASS”
*
How can you not get excited over a promo like that. Cm Punk, Del Rio, hell, all of you in the E right now, take note. Thats how you cut a dam promo. 
Its amazing how one promo can give me a whole new interest in wrestling. For the first time in months, i went back and watched the whole of RAW with no skipping. So many memories came back watching that promo. Its not all the time you get to praise the WWE, so well done WWE. That was great. Cant wait for Mania now.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

The Rock got pops like that and better every night. The Rock is like 3x's more over than Cenas peak. It's a complete no contest.


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> Not many people do backstage.


So are you backstage yourself, or are you just lying?

I suspect the latter. The only person I've heard complain about how he acts backstage since 2002 is The Hurricane.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

The Rock. Cena is seen everyday.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Pyro complaining about juvenile humor but somehow still manages to be a Cena fan after all the immature things he says on a weekly basis.smh

In fact the Miz who you salivate over has gone on record as saying the Rock is his inspiration(not like it helps his promos any) so either you are nursing the biggest double standard ever or you just have no taste whatsoever when it comes to judging who has charisma.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Randy Orton starring in the movie? Good god...


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



sharkboy22 said:


> Just checking out Wikipedia and I noticed the upcoming WWE Films projects. Not sure if everyone knows already, but just thought I'd shared it with you guys.
> 
> That's What I Am (2011) - starring Randy Orton and Ed Harris
> Inside Out (2011) - starring Triple H
> ...


Randy Orton in a movie? That will be the most boring movie of all-time.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Morley can totally call Rock out on his in-ring ability. Rock's wrestling ability is nothing to brag about, and meanwhile Morley's wrestling ability saved his job for years. The guy was a pretty highly above average in-ring performer. Better than The Rock, easily, no question.

But yeah, this sad fool is just trying to get attention. At the height of his popularity, he could never touch The Rock. And he never will.


----------



## WolfintheSheep (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

I think he played it a lot smarter than Austin and Hogan. Both of them couldn't stay away from wrestling, whether it was financial or personal (ego?) reasons.

Rock left when he was fairly young, and devoted himself to an acting career. He left wrestling with good cred and entered Hollywood with, at the very least, more cred than any other wrestler. And despite the quality of his movies, he had least had more success than many other wannabees.

And now that he's back, he can do it while still riding the high from 7 years ago, without all the "Beer Drinking Contests" of Austin or the money-grubbing and burying of younger wrestlers of Hogan to weigh him down.


----------



## Effigy (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

Judging by the accounts of many biographies, as a wrestler, hell no. The schedule seems gruelling as fuck. Long term, wrestling doesn't seem like it goes hand in hand with a long healthy life. But in a SCSA way, yeah sure.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

Seans (Or Vals) best was when he was with Trish. But this is about The Rock


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Edge is the best actor in the WWE. I'm looking forward to his movie. As for the others, unless Randy Orton is playing his rendition of Lord Voldemort, I'm not interested.


I actually read a few film festival screening reviews. One person really liked it, another said it was basically a flat, "inspirational" dramedy with no balls regarding any of the issues it broaches (so, probably like Legendary). He did, however, say that Orton played his role as a bully's father who basically tries to get the good teacher (Ed Harris) fired rather well.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

The Rock was absolutely stunning last night and i'm not even a big Rock fan, seriously his appearance alone sent chills to my spine. Just wow.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

I heard somewhere that Orton's movie has been entered into some film festivals. Obviously that is mostly to do with Ed Harris but still. Also, Trips said in a recent interview that his new one has been entered into film festivals too. At least this will give them a slight edge in credibility lol.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

WWE ‘Raw’ did a 3.1 rating on Monday and averaged 4,761,000 viewers over the course of two-hours. *The over run segment averaged 5,700,000 viewers for the 23-minute segment with the return of The Rock to WWE television*. The return was not advertised but given the tease of the announcement all long it is somewhat disappointing that the number wasn’t higher but that’s the reality of delivering something huge for the surprise pop as opposed to advertising something that big, however that is still a tremendous amount of viewers for an overrun segment and should bleed into next week’s number for people curious to see if The Rock is back next week and an overall buzz with the WWE right now.
http://www.thefightnetwork.com/news/9926:law-feb.-15-update-5.7-million-tune-in-for-the-rock/

That without any advertisement aswell. When was the last time the WWE got a 5.7 for a particular promo/match?


----------



## chris2038 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Randy Orton starring in the movie? Good god...


lol his name in any movie should be Noah Charisma. Bring back the mid-card RNN shit that people actually enjoyed


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

if you think this is fucking charismatic give me hell yeah


----------



## chris2038 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

Yeah, the rock is a big fan of rasslin after all. They all are. he must know the fans need a break from stale recycled garbage. They need to be given someone who is capable of making things fresh/exciting. No-brainer for dwayne to give this a shot. I can only see it help his career and others


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



Hiplop™;9350688 said:


> Not full time. I would come back at times to thank the fans, not try to seperate myself from the business that made me famous.


This. I would've done a once a year thing but not full time


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

To hell with Valentine's Day. February 14th = 'The Rock Returns' Day


----------



## chris2038 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

HBK isnt a likable person - heard by many but probably exagerrated. It's like working in an office with your superior, its always a good idea to laugh at their shitty jokes that you really couldnt care less for. He's all business

since dwayne and others are legit good dudes, i highly doubt you'd see them having a beer together.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Next week should be huge with not only a potential 2nd Rock appearance, but also the return of the Undertaker, and the real buildup to WM begins.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wwffans123 said:


> if you think this is fucking charismatic give me hell yeah


this is just a picture i dont get it


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Booze said:


> WWE ‘Raw’ did a 3.1 rating on Monday and averaged 4,761,000 viewers over the course of two-hours. *The over run segment averaged 5,700,000 viewers for the 23-minute segment with the return of The Rock to WWE television*. The return was not advertised but given the tease of the announcement all long it is somewhat disappointing that the number wasn’t higher but that’s the reality of delivering something huge for the surprise pop as opposed to advertising something that big, however that is still a tremendous amount of viewers for an overrun segment and should bleed into next week’s number for people curious to see if The Rock is back next week and an overall buzz with the WWE right now.
> http://www.thefightnetwork.com/news/9926:law-feb.-15-update-5.7-million-tune-in-for-the-rock/
> 
> That without any advertisement aswell. When was the last time the WWE got a 5.7 for a particular promo/match?


5.7 million viewers does not equal a 5.7 rating. The differential is off. The actual ratings breakdown would be different.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



CamillePunk said:


> Are any of WWE's movies actually any good? They have always looked horrible from the trailers they show.


I thought The Rock's movies were somewhat entertaining. Hell I even thought "The Marine" was an OK action flick, but then again I was like 13 when that came out.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

Only come back if I have alot of creative control over everyone and everything. And a pay raise equivalent to my profit from my movies.


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

I haven't heard anyone complain about the way he's acted since 2002 except the Hurricane. Do you have a link to these interviews?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

From time to time for the fans who help make me, but coming back and ruining young talent wouldn't look good. I really think in the end the rock is gonna put cena over, and if triple H comes back he might put Sheamus.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

The first time the Rock said ass it was censored.
The next 20 times it was uncensored.
No more pg?


----------



## hisdudeness (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

nah i doubt rock hates him. i don't see them as buddies though in real life. i'm not a fan of cena as a wrestler but the dude seems ok other than that. i'm sure it's nothing personal and it's just a work to build a feud if the rock does decide to come back full time.


----------



## Finallllly.I.Have (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*

The Rock did say that John Cena said some interesting things to him when he returned. But its not like either guy can bad mouth the others sucess. John Cena sells tickets and The Rock sold tickets, both are major pieces for the era they belonged to. I think they have that rivarly kinda relationship, they dislike each other but then they also got huge amounts of respect for each other too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No, I don't think The Rock really dislikes anyone but HBK.
> 
> I think they have a lot of respect for each other.


Anyone but HHH maybe but why would he dislike HBK at least why would he dislike HBK up until now. That segment was just to hype up Wrestlemania I am pretty sure the 2 stars respect each other a great deal. I mean would the fans be happy if the rock came in on Raw jumping all over Cena's [email protected]*K? I think not.


----------



## DogDay (Feb 16, 2011)

Michael Cole got some of the Rocks Pie last night ... lol


----------



## Finallllly.I.Have (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Do you think The Rock and Cena hate eachother in real life?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anyone but HHH maybe but why would he dislike HBK at least why would he dislike HBK up until now. That segment was just to hype up Wrestlemania I am pretty sure the 2 stars respect each other a great deal. I mean would the fans be happy if the rock came in on Raw jumping all over Cena's [email protected]*K? I think not.


2 things.

-Michaels used to work for The Rock's grandmother in Hawaii for Wrestling and Shawn said something disrespectful to The Rock's grandmother and The Rock at around 14 wanted to beat Shawn up. This happened around 1984. 

-When Rock was starting out in the WWE, HBK was kinda feeling jealous of it because he felt threatened by him cuz he was trying to push HHH to the top. Bret Hart had The Rock's back though and he ended a match they were in in a DQ because he didn't want to pin The Rock. Rock was seen as Brets dude and HHH as HBKs.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Booze said:


> That without any advertisement aswell. When was the last time the WWE got a 5.7 for a particular promo/match?


That's not how rating work, you silly goose.


----------



## Finallllly.I.Have (Feb 15, 2011)

*The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero.*

Ok, so Wrestlemania 20 is approaching and its in Madison Square Garden. The Rock has won the WWE title oppotunity on Smackdown as a surprise entrant and he's actually the Hollywood Rock. He tells Eddie how he has never done drugs, he always represetned the WWE with honor and the fans all boo him, he then says Eddie Guerrero is a lying, cheating and a past drug abuser and the fans worship him like he's a hero and people like him shudnt be WWW Champion. They face at WM and Eddie wins by doing the same shit he did to Angel. How would u have liked it?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

this is fucking charismatic,did anyone noticed that?


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps the WWE is realizing that WWE for kids (PG Era) will not be sustainable in the near future with a formidable competitor like the UFC, who targets young male adults that are not interested in seeing John Cena.

The Rock (WWE) vs UFC.


----------



## Joker-T (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Rock - The official Drinking game rules!*

Ladies and Gentlemen - over the course of the next few weeks there is going to be hopefully an abundance of Rocky promos leading up to and during Wrestlemania. So I figure based on the reaction he got which brought back many memories I would create some rules for the drinking game..

The Official Drinking Game Rules for The Rock Promos

1. You must shot/drink any time The Rock says any of the following words: Roody Poo, Assclown, Jebroni, Layeth, Smackdown, Pie Eating

2. You must shot/drink every time The Rock says one of his catchphrases including:
a) Finally...the rock has come back to....
b) Know your role and shut your mouth.
c) Shine it up real nice, turn that son a bitch sideways and stick it straight up your candy ass!
d) It doesn't matter what you think!
e) If you smell what The Rock is cooking!

3. Every time the live crowd breaks out into a 'Rocky' chant you must scull your drink until it stops!

4. You must shot/drink any time The Rock refers to himself in the third person (All the time!)

5. You must shot every time he does something for the people: a) eyebrow b) elbow


This are just the beginning, I will continue to edit if people make suggestions that are reasonable...I hopefpeople actually do this because im sure it'd make your monday nights and wrestlemania night a drunken fun memory!

So please leave any thoughts and suggestions and I hope this thread doesn't get closed down!


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Rock Titantron*

I do like the guitar solo in the newest version.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: The Rock - The official Drinking game rules!*

Thats actually pretty good imo


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

I am absolutely stunned and amazed. If there was one fact in wrestling, it was that the Rock was done and would never ever return. Every last person and article on the forums repeated that over and over again for years. And what now? He came back and delivered the greatest moment to anything else that has happened in the E for the 7 years he's been gone.

But let me tell you something. Frak him. He is a Hollywood sellout, he always will be. He ignored the E and the fans for these 7 years. He didn't want anything to do with us. And now he "loves" us? Brahma Bullcrap. 

Yes, if he really is back, no one in the roster can touch him. Not Orton, not Cena, not Taker. The Rock is the biggest of all time. This one promo had me, despite myself, marking out like a 13 year old girl. He brought the house down like he hadn't been gone a day. He is the best, period.

And Cena? I've spent the last 7 years hating his guts. He and the PG crap turned me off wrestling, and everything the Rock said last night was what I've been dying to hear for so long. The Rock is why I became a wrestling fan. Cena is why I almost quit.

But.

John Cena has one thing over the Rock, and that one thing takes him higher in my eyes than the Rock will ever be. John Cena is not a sellout. John Cena may pale in every way compared to the Rock, but he loves pro wrestling. He busted his ass day in and day out all these years even though everyone but little kids booed and hated his guts. He never gave up, he never quit. Corny, but he proved that every night. Cena fought for pro wrestling while the Rock was out making the Tooth Fairy and Race to Witch Mountain and all that Hollywood bullcrap.

So yeah, I really can't be feeling more polarly split right now. I think at the end of the day it depends what you value most in life. Loyalty and hard work, or true greatness and glory. Cena is the former. The Rock is the latter. 

And I pick John.


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Camoron said:


> I actually read a few film festival screening reviews. One person really liked it, another said it was basically a flat, "inspirational" dramedy with no balls regarding any of the issues it broaches (so, probably like Legendary). He did, however, say that Orton played his role as a bully's father who basically tries to get the good teacher (Ed Harris) fired rather well.



That bit about Orton doesn't surprise me. People tend to be ignorant of the fact that he plays his characters pretty well. Even if he was "boring" on the mic, it has little to do with his character and acting ability and more to do with what the WWE gives him to say.

Even then, all you have to do is look back at some of his promos a few years ago and see he can do quite a bit with what he's given to say. 

Besides, Ed Harris is f**king awesome.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Rock - The official Drinking game rules!*

wow you're guaranteed to be fucked up by the end of the promo with these rules lmao.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Perhaps the real story is, Batista didn't want to do the movie anymore after learning that his daughters sex-tape would also be subtitled "Athena Bautista: Inside Out" and he didn't want that kind of cross promotion.


----------



## apexcliquemonsta (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Don't ever compare the Rock to John Cena, whats wrong with you? The Rock was what the game needed then and he seems to be what the game is missing now.Ive been watching wrestling a long time and i have never seen someone control the crowd the way he does as for Cena he's a wannabe all smoke no fire and it took this long to expose it because there was no one with the talent to get it done.:gun:


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

even with time the rock will still get a bigger pop then cena.
and yes the rock is still more over then cena *is* and *ever* will be.



The King of Blaze said:


> Funny thing is, The Rock’s reaction from the fans for HIM was extremely mediocre. No where near the peak of his career back in the early 2000’s. Still a pretty good ovation and pop he received, of course he lost some support from the little kids once he trashed John Cena but its nothing different or new from The Rock.


that crowd couldn't have gotten any louder, lets say you get rid of all the cena kiddies, and replace em with rock fans you might go up a small bit on the decibel scale.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that Val Venis has the nerve to call anyone out on their wrestling ability. He shouldn't even call out Lacey Von Erich.*


no way this is a serious post.



TaylorFitz said:


> I thought last night was a really special moment just because I really didn't expect it to happen. I mean the Rock showing up in a WWE eventually wasn't that big of a surprise but the fact that they gave him 20 minutes in the ring and he cut a promo that sounded like it was actually going somewhere was pretty amazing. If The Rock does end up wrestling a match (which I'm still very doubtful about) his return might end being on the the WWE's best moments.
> 
> But you really can't say it was one of the best moments ever or not the night after it happened, you certainly need some time to pass before you can say things like that. I will say that I had chills for a second when the Rock was cutting his promo and I can't remember the last time something like that has happened to me while watching wrestling.


cmon now it was surreal seeing bret hart on a raw in 2010 cutting a promo with shawn michaels.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



finalnight said:


> I am not downplaying The Rock's pop, but I am pretty sure if Cena left for 7 years, had a semi-successful movie career and came back, he would have a similar pop.


cena got a bigger pop at rr08 when he was gone for like 6 months.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



yoseftigger said:


> Yes it is. Triple H returned at the RR 02, and got a massive pop, I guess he is more over than Cena too .
> 
> Note: I'm not saying Cena is more over than the Rock. I'm just saying this is the peak of the Rock's pop. Two weeks from now, I guarantee that the Rock will have a smaller pop.


na he'll get bigger pops...ppl will be ready for him, go to Raw to see him when they otherwise wouldnt...and everyones getting pumped u for mania. r u crazy?

i tip my hat to the rock for going against the grain and calling out cena...this guy does whatever he wants, doesnt go for cheap pops (i dont consider his catchprashes cheap pops, hes earned every one of them), and hasnt lost a beat


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*

Hopefully at least one is decent, I've seen nearly all of the WWE movies and all of them have been crap except for 12 Rounds


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Orton > Cena in my book.


----------



## Joker-T (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The Rock - The official Drinking game rules!*

cheers


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

wait, iam getting this right?, pyro takes cena over the rock?, wow, anyways , don't know if you noticed or not, but even ur beloved y2j praised the rock when he tweeted " The Rock is the BEST promo man of all time...". u can't deny it anymore man, the rock is the man, learn to love it and stop sucking that fat bowl of fruity pebbles known as john cena while ur at it too


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> cena got a bigger pop at rr08 when he was gone for like 6 months.


not a chance, cena is big star at the moment although hated by a large percent of males...
Rock isnt a wrestling god, he IS wrestling and he IS god *splooges in pants after recalling the events between 11-11:20 pm last night*


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Vivaveron said:


> Hopefully at least one is decent, I've seen nearly all of the WWE movies and all of them have been crap except for 12 Rounds


The Rundown was awesome. And is the highest rated WWE-produced movie to date.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero.*

It's funny, there used to be a member called *Centigold* who made threads like this all the time, as well as constantly bugging regular users with PMs about the same subjects. Fortunately he was eventually banned.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: The Rock - The official Drinking game rules!*

Or you could put down the alcohol and figure out a way to have fun in your life without being wasted.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero.*

fpalm


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*

Cena's a piece of trash, and is not even in the same league as The Rock. There's a dozen guys on the roster better than Cena at everything, and in terms of popularity comparing Cena to Rock is like comparing Ultimate Warrior to Hogan in the 80s. Yeah he's popular but not even in the same league.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: The Rock - The official Drinking game rules!*

We're all going to be drunk nonstop on the road to wrestlemania. Sounds good.

BTW, Jericho's the one who says/said assclown.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: The Rock - The official Drinking game rules!*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Or you could put down the alcohol and figure out a way to have fun in your life without being wasted.


I agree! Amen!

I also don't think the Rock will show up on every Raw before Wrestlemania, but hopefully i'm wrong.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero.*










Hey Centigold!


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Dazro X said:


> The Rundown was awesome. And is the highest rated WWE-produced movie to date.


Well, then I better go get a copy because thats the only one I haven't seen.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: The Rock's new 2011 theme song*

I'm liking this new remix version. I do love his "Hollywood" Theme he used when he was a heel in 2003 against Hogan, Austin, and Goldberg too though. The beat sounds so much better in that version.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



TheEliteOne said:


> The first time the Rock said ass it was censored.
> The next 20 times it was uncensored.
> No more pg?


His segment had a 20 minute overrun.

After 10:05 p.m, the Rock could pretty much say whatever the hell he wanted.

And for the record, you can say ass, shit, hell, damn, crap, bitch, etc. and still be PG. The WWE is what is telling it's wrestlers not to say these words, not the PG rating.
Just so you know, before you go spouting off about PG ruining wrestling.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

That was brilliant good to have rocky back.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero.*



peepoholic said:


> It's funny, there used to be a member called *Centigold* who made threads like this all the time, as well as constantly bugging regular users with PMs about the same subjects. Fortunately he was eventually banned.


Haha I remember that guy, if you agreed with his HBK/Rock scenario in any thread he just seemed to spam you with PMs and different ideas as if you actually cared.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

please return the rock n sock connection....hey i can dream


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

btw, tell me this guys is a member on this site...


----------



## ---Candyman---- (Feb 11, 2011)

That Rock segment entertained me more then probably the whole WWE product all together since 2007.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Evo said:


> Morley can totally call Rock out on his in-ring ability. Rock's wrestling ability is nothing to brag about, and meanwhile Morley's wrestling ability saved his job for years. The guy was a pretty highly above average in-ring performer. Better than The Rock, easily, no question.
> 
> But yeah, this sad fool is just trying to get attention. At the height of his popularity, he could never touch The Rock. And he never will.


Jealousy. That's all. Venis doesn't have any classics to his name. No 4 star matches. No PPV carrying matches. Nothing CLOSE to legendary matches. The Rock does. Venis was a button. A nobody. A jobber. Replaceable and unneeded. The Rock returns...this whole site is flipped upside down. Val Venis? Nobody has heard or seen from him until he happens to comment on the biggest star of his generation.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm not complaining, it's just stupid that people would even consider a return part of the greatest moments in history. Maybe I'm just harder to impress, but a return just doesn't qualify to as something that can be a greatest moment, no matter who it is.


Bret's return wasn't great to you? 

Come on man, even the Fink says Rocky's return may have been one of the greatest ever. I still get chills when I think about monday night.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Rock IS a horrible in ring performer, to be fair.


Since when has in ring skills been an issue with you?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Who cares. Rock is one of the best workers of the era.


----------



## bluebullxx (Mar 10, 2010)

did you see the size of him! f**k yea he gonna wrestle


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Who cares. Rock is one of the best workers of the era.



Indeed

Seems The Rock can get a crowd involved in a match far better than any of the current roster, which I would take over a technical match that would get a dead reaction

When it comes to actual in ring skills it seems the haters have one aspect they can shit on him for. But in all fairness The Rock is still miles ahead of people they mark for like the Miz and Sheamus in ring so its all very hypocritical

Decent in ring , a top class performer and unmatched to date in charisma and on the stick


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm surprised there's so many "YES" votes tbh. I expected it to go the other way. How many people who voted "YES" are clinging onto Cena v Rock at mania? Just curious.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

cactus_jack22 said:


> btw, tell me this guys is a member on this site...


Those little kids on the left, not suprising.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> cena got a bigger pop at rr08 when he was gone for like 6 months.


*BULLSHIT*.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I love how only now, two days after Rock's return, people who don't like him are crawling out cos they knew they'd be shot down immediately amongst the initial excitement. If you didn't enjoy ANY of Rock's return, you're not a wrestling fan. I don't give a shit what pathetic reason you give. You're simply not an overall wrestling fan. You over analyse shit and simply can't enjoy anything unless it involves one of your favourites. 

I honestly don't understand how something can genuinely be more entertained that The Miz than The Rock. Yes Pyro, I'm fucking looking at you. Still, I've found a way to get over your stupidity. I simply read all your posts in Cartman's voice and it all makes sense.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Any hate at this point is actually quite ridiculous. You could probably count on two hands the amount of promos that have equalled the quality of Rock's return in the last seven years. Whether you like his material or not, it's almost undeniable that his delivery and presence could over-shadow any active wrestler in the world right now.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Samee said:


> I love how only now, two days after Rock's return, people who don't like him are crawling out cos they knew they'd be shot down immediately amongst the initial excitement. If you didn't enjoy ANY of Rock's return, you're not a wrestling fan. I don't give a shit what pathetic reason you give. You're simply not an overall wrestling fan. You over analyse shit and simply can't enjoy anything unless it involves one of your favourites.
> 
> I honestly don't understand how something can genuinely be more entertained that The Miz than The Rock. Yes Pyro, I'm fucking looking at you. Still, I've found a way to get over your stupidity. I simply read all your posts in Cartman's voice and it all makes sense.


You speak much truth, much truth indeed. lol


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Two things the 'E will be looking at this morning on YouTube. The Rock's return is the 6th most watched video on there with 415,438 views. A lot of the videos in the sport top 20 at the moment are blanketed with The Rock's return: http://www.youtube.com/sports

If that doesn't give RAW a ratings boost next week, I don't know what will.


----------



## Cindern (Sep 17, 2009)

Samee said:


> I love how only now, two days after Rock's return, people who don't like him are crawling out cos they knew they'd be shot down immediately amongst the initial excitement. If you didn't enjoy ANY of Rock's return, you're not a wrestling fan. I don't give a shit what pathetic reason you give. You're simply not an overall wrestling fan. You over analyse shit and simply can't enjoy anything unless it involves one of your favourites.
> 
> I honestly don't understand how something can genuinely be more entertained that The Miz than The Rock. Yes Pyro, I'm fucking looking at you. Still, I've found a way to get over your stupidity. I simply read all your posts in Cartman's voice and it all makes sense.


Fantastic post.

To be honest, I'm not sure if I'm having more fun with the prospect of The Rock involved in RTWM, or the reactions from people such as Pyro, Evo and bboy.

Tough call.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



Samee said:


> *BULLSHIT*.


I agree, Rock's was not only louder but they only showed a small portion of the crowd before if panned towards the stage, unlike Cena's where you saw the whole crowd, I bet the sudden movement of them jumping out of the chairs was much better.

The third 'AND MILLIONSS!' shout from the crowd when Rock was doing that gig was as loud as i've heard a crowd in years.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Good And The Bad Of The Rock's Return*



SummerLove said:


> lol, USA censored the first time he said "ass" but the rest of the times they just let it be.


Lol, Sky Sports 3 tried to bleep out everything but kept doing it late so you heard all the swear words anyway.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not one of the believers there will be a rock vs cena match at this WM. But, I voted yes. I garandamntee we will see the rock wrestle again.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



D17 said:


> I agree, Rock's was not only louder but they only showed a small portion of the crowd before if panned towards the stage, unlike Cena's where you saw the whole crowd, I bet the sudden movement of them jumping out of the chairs was much better.
> 
> *The third 'AND MILLIONSS!' shout from the crowd when Rock was doing that gig was as loud as i've heard a crowd in years.*


It almost got to the level of the crowds in the attitude era. Hell Im tempted to say it did if they had have done it on the first time. 

OAN: Im not sure if I read this correctly and I may be a little late but I just need clarification. Did I actually see someone say that KANE'S return was better than The Rock's???


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The third time the crowd said "And the millions" with The Rock, I got fucking chills.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

hazuki said:


> The third time the crowd said "And the millions" with The Rock, I got fucking chills.


Same here.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the most horrible feeling it's going to be The Miz vs. Cena at Wrestlemania with The Rock as special referee or enforcer or something. And there will be a feeling leading up to it that The Rock will screw Cena over. But then when the match comes he will screw over The Miz, thus giving more rub (and the belt) to Cena. Ugh.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

iarwain said:


> I have the most horrible feeling it's going to be The Miz vs. Cena at Wrestlemania with The Rock as special referee or enforcer or something. And there will be a feeling leading up to it that The Rock will screw Cena over. But then when the match comes he will screw over The Miz, thus giving more rub (and the belt) to Cena. Ugh.


If that happens, I won't care. I'll just be happy Rock came back.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Samee said:


> If that happens, I won't care. I'll just be happy Rock came back.


i would love to see The Rock lay the smackdown on every sigle match that night.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> Two things the 'E will be looking at this morning on YouTube. The Rock's return is the 6th most watched video on there with 415,438 views. A lot of the videos in the sport top 20 at the moment are blanketed with The Rock's return: http://www.youtube.com/sports
> 
> If that doesn't give RAW a ratings boost next week, I don't know what will.


The Rock=WINNER


----------



## hpgraphics117 (Feb 1, 2010)

WCW/TNA/Rock/Austin fan here and I just watched The Rock's return on Youtube. The only word that comes to mind is "Special". I can't get, "Yu can't stheee meee" out of my head. I just wish it hadn't been PG, because all of Rock's best catch phrases are not really kid friendly. If The Rock is going to be a regular, I might have to start watching WWE.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

hazuki said:


> The third time the crowd said "And the millions" with The Rock, I got fucking chills.


Ditto. It was godly. It truly was. I downloaded it and watched it earlier this morning again. I just get a smile everytime I turn in on. The Rock's St. Valentine's Day Massacre of the PG Era and all of it stands for is a moment that will forever etched in history. I mean you got Stone Cold, Jericho, Jim Ross, Big Show all coming out of the woodwork commenting on his promo in record time. WHO has that kind of effect on the business like that? It's UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope we get a Rock/Trips stare down at some point. I'd mark so hard. That was a hell of a rivalry...


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Ditto. It was godly. It truly was. I downloaded it and watched it earlier this morning again. I just get a smile everytime I turn in on. The Rock's St. Valentine's Day Massacre of the PG Era and all of it stands for is a moment that will forever etched in history. I mean you got Stone Cold, Jericho, Jim Ross, Big Show all coming out of the woodwork commenting on his promo in record time. WHO has that kind of effect on the business like that? It's UNBELIEVABLE.


Just surfing through the Internet looking at various websites, Youtube, Facebook, TheSun, you name it, all with a page for it, overall i've not seen as buzz 'outside of the wrestling world' come close to this since the Benoit fiasco.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Just for anyone wondering, here is where RAW is between now and WrestleMania in case anyone is wondering whether it'd be possible for another Rock appearance:

20/02 - Oakland, California <-- Elimination Chamber
21/02 - Fresno, California
28/02 - Buffalo, New York
07/03 - Dallas, Texas
14/03 - St. Louis, Missouri
21/03 - Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
28/03 - Chicago, Illinois

Also 6 weeks is easily enough time to build a feud if WWE and The Rock did want to take advantage of massive publicity. It'd be an own goal in my view to not have him appear again on RAW between now and Mania. Imagine the disappointment the extra viewers would have if the didn't get a surprise next Monday. I personally wouldn't be surprised (well, I would, but you know) if we see him next week considering RAW is again in California.


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont know if this has been said seeing as to how i havnt read all 78 pages of this thread, but I could possibly see a streak vs career match between taker and the rock. I mean they were trying to get Lesner in on wrestlemania but couldnt so why not put the rock in one last match. Hell it might not be his last match if he was to win. Just a thought.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't care what the Rock is going to do. All I know is that we'll see the best promos in a very long time.
If there won't be a Cena vs Rock, at least it's pretty damn sure that they have some promos with each other and that will be epic. The one thing Cena is actually good at if he doesn't have to play babysitter


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's something interesting which has been put on Cena's official WWE Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/johncena



> While John Cena is getting ready to earn his trip to WWE WrestleMania XXVII in Sunday's WWE Elimination Chamber, WrestleMania Host The Rock had choice words for Cena. Click COMMENT to tell Cena how he should handle this situation.
> 17 hours ago


OK, its only a comment thing, but I think its worth noting anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Samford_Says said:


> I dont know if this has been said seeing as to how i havnt read all 78 pages of this thread, but I could possibly see a streak vs career match between taker and the rock. I mean they were trying to get Lesner in on wrestlemania but couldnt so why not put the rock in one last match. Hell it might not be his last match if he was to win. Just a thought.


Putting the career of someone on the line who hasn't been around in 7 years?


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

from rocky facebook

Dwayne The Rock Johnson
We ELECTRIFIED the world and made history TOGETHER... as ONE.

My love and gratitude to YOU is endless..

I'm HONORED to forever be THE ROCK, THE PEOPLE'S CHAMPION..


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

hpgraphics117 said:


> WCW/TNA/Rock/Austin fan here and I just watched The Rock's return on Youtube. The only word that comes to mind is "Special". I can't get, "Yu can't stheee meee" out of my head. *I just wish it hadn't been PG, because all of Rock's best catch phrases are not really kid friendly.* If The Rock is going to be a regular, I might have to start watching WWE.


The Rock did all of his catchphrases and they were not censored here in the US.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Everyone is excited for the Rock coming back but what does it say about the WWE and their product?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Everyone is excited for the Rock coming back but what does it say about the WWE and their product?


It means that Wrestling is nowhere near as popular as it once was from a generally older audience. I've been looking on websites, Youtube, Twitter, Facebok etc and there has been LOADS of posts along the lines of 'I have to watch wrestling again' or 'glad The Rock's back i'm going to watch to see what he's doing'.

Seems to be that the mainstream media and public don't care for WWE, but do care for The Rock.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

So chances we get Cena vs. Rock in Atlanta? Slime to none, rite?


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

People shouldn't get their hopes up too much about seeing The Rock in the ring on the following raws leading to WM. He said he will see Cena at WM, so I think that's the next time we will see The Rock. I hope to God I am wrong but I don't think he will travel with the company to all the arenas like a normal wrestler from the roster.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

Im happy as long as I got to see him.

sucks for everyone who was anticipating to see him when raw comes to town.


----------



## The_Irish_Phenom (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

*I was wondering what the Rock meant when he said he's never leaving again ! Also is he goign to be at mania in a wrestling capacity ?*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*IF the Rock had never left....*

I know a lot of people consider either SCSA or Hogan the G.O.A.T, placing the Rock in either the top 3 or top 5 but what if the Rock had never left the WWE? He was a little over 30 years old when he decided to pursue his movie career, some would say he had a good decade of electrifying still left in him. 

Had the Rock stayed in the ring he would most likely still be the face of the WWE and had carried the business into a new era. I know this is deeply entrenched in "coulda woulda shoulda" but I have a hard time believing that adding 8-10 more years on his resume would not solidify him as the absolute best Megastar to EVER and I mean EVER step inside the ring. Thoughts?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I marked out big time when I saw him. Unfortunately, the guy ultimately buried not only WWE but also all TNA talent with his talent alone (bar Scott Steiner but he doesn't really count as a TNA talent anyway since he's only there for a few weeks) . 

You know my point, he didn't just own Cole, Cena and Miz quickly like random jobbers but you could tell by his voice, gestics and mimics, aka his charisma that he simply is far above wrestling nowadays. When I talk about good mic skills, I talk three levels below what his performace yesterday was. When I talk about charisma, I think about people like ADR and Cena who have some vibe to them but not about guys who can make people chant whoever they want whenever they want like the Rock. 

Honestly his performance last night made me lose respect to a lot of guys like AJ Styles, Miz, Wade Barrett, Anderson, Pope and Punk in some way because all the time I thought those guys were good at their job, but now I remember what a really good performer is like. Honestly you can put those guys in a promo feud with him and he would own them all lol.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: IF the Rock had never left....*

It's hard to say with the direction the WWE took since then but I would have to assume he'd adapt to the current environment. Either way i still don't believe he's back for good


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: IF the Rock had never left....*

We would have seen Rock/Triple H about 100 times.

It's hard to say. People were getting sick of him before his heel turn. It may have actually helped his legacy that he didn't over stay his welcome.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: IF the Rock had never left....*

If Rock had stayed in WWE, he'd be on the same level as Triple H or John Cena proberly. Hated by the IWC, always being criticised for either not putting over talent, or always in the limelight/main event scene, etc. That is unless he spent those years, putting lot's of talent over and stayed away from the mainevent scene. But being that he's a megastar on all, i know Vince wouldn't do that.

Then again, if he pulled a Jericho. Left for a few years, when he did, made a big return to the ring and also put talent over while staying on top he might be the King of the IWC by now. But then of course you'd only get fans on here complaining about how the IWC loves him and are sick of all the IWC love, just like Jericho and Punk.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



EraOfAwesome said:


> His segment had a 20 minute overrun.
> 
> After 10:05 p.m, the Rock could pretty much say whatever the hell he wanted.
> 
> ...


Very true...something that a lot of people forget. WWE was PG in 2000 for example and they were still pushing the envelope with suggestive themes, violent matches and swearing. It is Vince's direction that has changed what is and what isn't allowed in today's WWE programming. 

Vince really has just been telling the writers, and in turn the wrestlers, to keep it low key, and stress the "family friendly" piece of today's WWE. Obviously, The Rock gave a big middle finger to that whole school of thought on Monday night. However, one has got to know that Vince knew what he had signed up for by giving The Rock a mic for 20+ minutes. With all the press and publicity The Rock's return is/will bring to WWE, I think Vince is willing to push the envelope again. Not to mention, since Linda's campaign ended, WWE has been slightly more edgy.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*



The_Irish_Phenom said:


> *I was wondering what the Rock meant when he said he's never leaving again ! Also is he goign to be at mania in a wrestling capacity ?*




Thats what got me. Seeing him intentionally go out of character to say he would "never ever leave" has to mean something. I can't imagine anyone saying that for one pop, especially when he was getting huge cheers the entire promo. It certainly sounds like The Rock is around for a while. I think what happens at EC will decide what happens over the next 6 weeks on RAW before WM. If Cena wins, hes facing Miz, so Rock has no real reason to appear every week, but if someone else wins, Rock has to appear to build the feud with Cena that we all want to see now.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

I have a feeling he wont show up before wrestlemania at all. As for him saying 'I'm never leaving again' there's vince mcmahon to fire him. Remember when ric flair said he'll never retire and all the fans got happy? but then vince came and put his career on the line and he eventually lost.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

He said he will never leave again and he gave us his word. If he doesnt show up on Raw that would be a letdown. I would like that if Vince said you called out Cena your gonna face Cena at Wrestlemania if you lose your done. That way Cena would win get the torch passed to him and be superheel


----------



## foxyfreds (Mar 12, 2010)

I have only ever lurked on this site. But this man has drawn me out and I just have to post.

I haven't watched wrestling since the Great One left. Not religously like I once did, at least. I've checked in to see what's going on, but mostly - nothing would ever draw me in for long. I'd still get excited for the likes of Undertaker, HBK, HHH, Y2J...and of course whenever there were Austin appearances - I'd check them out. 

But I didn't enjoy it. Part of me thought that maybe it was because I was growing up...but The Rock proved to me that that is not the case. 

Me and my brother have DREAMED of this day. Everytime there were rumours, we'd say 'there's no way' but at the same time, we'd always be hoping. So when I got a message from his yesterday saying THE ROCK. I thought he was messing around.

When I found out it was true...and when I watched it. OMG. So incredible. The pop. JUST SEEING HIM THERE. The reaction. The promo. Saying he's never leaving (I realise this doesn't mean he will be around consistently, but I believe he'll be dropping in alot more) Then ripping on Cole and Cena.

It was magic. Simple as that. MAGIC.

Seeing all the hype after, all your reactions, and tweets from JR, Y2J and Stone Cold is just making it even more special. I shed tears. I literally never thought this would happen, but I've held on to the hope for years.

I know this sounds ridiculous LOL. But seriously....The Rock (and others) were such a huge part of my childhood....I just....no more words....amazing.


----------



## J-Co (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

Unfortunately, The Rock has very little to gain and *a lot* to lose if he wrestles. So, including Wrestlemania, I would not be surprised if we do not see The Rock ever wrestle again. A run-in? Sure. Some mic work? Obviously. A full match? Doubtful.

I do not think a Rock Bottom followed by a People's Elbow is out of the question though.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

He had no real reason to come back. Hes made more money for his awful movies than he made his entire wrestling career. So this may sound stupid but I think he honestly came back to get the experience of the live performance again. Coming from someone who has performed in front of live crowds, there is nothing else like it. So yes, I would take my millions, sign a nice contract with WWE, and enjoy the last couple years of a great career.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

im not expecting him to show up next week since the whole 2-21-2011 will be reveal, you can't have anything overshadow that. Also, this will give Cena an opportunity to address The Rock.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

2-21 has already been revealed. They showed Undertaker in the video. There is nothing left to reveal, he just has to return. And Taker will not take the whole 2 hours. Each story has its own segment and the crowd will most certainly want to see The Rock appear. IF Cena loses EC and spends some time cutting a promo on Rock, building a feud towards WM, then WWE can get away with him not appearing. Otherwise though, it will be a huge disappointment if he's not there.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: IF the Rock had never left....*

It is the same as asking if Shawn Michaels had never suffered his at the time career ending back injury at The Royal Rumble in 1998 in his Casket match against The Undertaker would he been the undisputed greatest ever in ring performer of all time because he would have got to work in "The Attitude Era" with people that had either suffered major injuries before he returned in 2002 or were gone before he returned. Had Shawn Michaels been around and got to work a proper feud with Stone Cold Steve Austin or feud with The Rock or matches with Kurt Angle and Chris Benoit prior to their injuries or Chris Jericho or the break up of D-Generation X and a feud with Triple H or even as a face against a heel Undertaker from his Ministry of Darkness days.

Much like with Shawn Michaels it is impossible to say because who is to say that the fan's would not have turned even more on The Rock as they did in 2002 when he spent almost the whole year getting booed and maybe that time away has actually been the greatest thing that could have ever happened to his star power and name value and standing in the business. I can imagine that The Rock would probably have gone on to beat Ric Flair's record of 16 World title's seeing as he is on 9 and has been since mid 2002 so 7 WWE/World title reign's over the course of 9 years is very believable and the fact the fan's had turned on him may have seen his Hollywood Rock character go on to be one of the greatest heel's in wrestling history.

For the people that say though that had The Rock stayed then John Cena would never have been the face of the company i would say that is wrong because by 2005 when John Cena had come through we would have seen possibly another two years of Hollywood Rock and just like with every other era or generation a new face come's through. I am certain that even if The Rock had stayed he would still be coming and going to work on movie's so someone else would have been needed in order to be the face of the company and i would imagine that seeing how Batista/Triple H or Orton/Triple H as was the original plan would have happened on Raw regardless because of the break up of Evolution storyline then John Cena would have come through and won the WWE title from The Rock rather than JBL thus becoming the new face of the company.


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*



TMPRKO said:


> Thats what got me. Seeing him intentionally go out of character to say he would "never ever leave" has to mean something. I can't imagine anyone saying that for one pop, especially when he was getting huge cheers the entire promo. It certainly sounds like The Rock is around for a while. I think what happens at EC will decide what happens over the next 6 weeks on RAW before WM. If Cena wins, hes facing Miz, so Rock has no real reason to appear every week, but if someone else wins, Rock has to appear to build the feud with Cena that we all want to see now.


Also, he said he didn't come back for the money or to promote a money. It felt to me like he genuinely wants to give back to the fans and knows that the fans want more than a one time appearance. He has said that a Rock themed RAW is planned in the future.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

if he is having match with cena he will be on some raw leading to mania


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: IF the Rock had never left....*

Yes, because The Rock can constantly re invent himself, he's a very adaptable wrestler. He's also one of the few Icons who is willing to put people over, look at the list of people he's put over in the past, this would keep him in the IWC's good books.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

Less is more.

He shouldnt turn up next week or the week after, keep people waiting.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

It was such a breath of fresh air to see him back, for 20 minutes you forgot about today's wrestling being in the shitter, it was like being in a time machine, at one point I forgot what year it was and thought it was 2000 again. There is not one single guy in the WWE today who can get that kinda feeling from me.


----------



## BC Hunk (Jan 5, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> if you think this is fucking charismatic give me hell yeah


*HELL YEAH!*


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Less is more.
> 
> He shouldnt turn up next week or the week after, keep people waiting.


How could you say that having not seen him for 7 years? He should cut a promo each Raw for as long as he wants if it were after me. The more The Rock is on my screen the better.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: IF the Rock had never left....*

it seems like the dude doesn't give a shit who beats him it's not really a big deal to him that's what I like about him - that and he can control the crowd like a fucking orchestra lol


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*



Rockstar1 said:


> How could you say that having not seen him for 7 years? He should cut a promo each Raw for as long as he wants if it were after me. The more The Rock is on my screen the better.



Because they want people to pay (buy Wrestlemania) to see him again. I doubt he'll appear much at all leading up to WM. They don't want to give it away for free.


----------



## KokoBJobbed (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

I said this the same thing yesterday. I just don't see him being on Raw much if at all until WM.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I was wondering, seeing as since 'If You Smelllll' hit, there has been a huge mainstream/outside of wrestling buzz about it and has got so many people talking about through twitter (hottest trending topic when he came back), youtube (look at the sport videos part) easily THE most popular, most watched on entertainment channel etc.

So among your workplace, friends, college, school, in public, or wherever have you heard anyone talk about it or mention it, considering it has, for WWE's standards, taken the world by storm.

??


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Rock appearing on RAWs leading to WM (not reports)*

Exactly, The Rock is a selling point of Wrestlemania. They wont whore him out on Raw leading up to it.

Next time he show up on Raw will probably be the Raw after Wrestlemania, which im sure we will get the Cena/The Rock promo.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Sheik said:


> So chances we get Cena vs. Rock in Atlanta? Slime to none, rite?


Cena vs. Rock in Miami next year.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The Rock will probably help Cena win at Wrestlemania. Maybe take out Riley or something.

Then the following Raw we will get the Cena/The Rock promo. After that, I think he will go away for a while. But I dont think it will take another 7 years before he shows up.
I think he can work a longer storyline in the future, in a non wrestling capacity.


----------



## rockyfan88 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*

I would come back only if it meant that my character wouldn't be watered down and turned into a parody of itself (ex. Sheriff Austin, any time Foley appeared after 2001). He kept coming back even after he became part-time so it's not like he suddenly disappeared off the face of the planet. It's not the fault of the Rock or any past wrestler that Vince rested on his laurels and allowed his product as a whole to become generic and boring. Maybe if they hadn't gone the way they did with Rock's contract and then had wrestlers like HHH and Cena complaining about how he wasn't "dedicated" enough to wrestling (guess they forgot what happened to people like Guerrero and Hart) along with having a new job he would have been back in person sooner.


----------



## danglee (Jan 7, 2008)

*The Rock*

Now don't slate me for this question but is The Rock back for good?? or is it gonna be a one off match/host for mania? I only ask because of the way he was saying he's back home and all that crap just thought maybe he was back for the long term rather than just the one off.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

he's obviously going to appear on raw a couple more times before wrestlemania


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Goatlord said:


> I marked out big time when I saw him. Unfortunately, the guy ultimately buried not only WWE but also all TNA talent with his talent alone (bar Scott Steiner but he doesn't really count as a TNA talent anyway since he's only there for a few weeks) .
> 
> You know my point, he didn't just own Cole, Cena and Miz quickly like random jobbers but you could tell by his voice, gestics and mimics, aka his charisma that he simply is far above wrestling nowadays. When I talk about good mic skills, I talk three levels below what his performace yesterday was. When I talk about charisma, I think about people like ADR and Cena who have some vibe to them but not about guys who can make people chant whoever they want whenever they want like the Rock.
> 
> Honestly his performance last night made me lose respect to a lot of guys like AJ Styles, Miz, Wade Barrett, Anderson, Pope and Punk in some way because all the time I thought those guys were good at their job, but now I remember what a really good performer is like. Honestly you can put those guys in a promo feud with him and he would own them all lol.


So....Rock shouldnt have come back because he is too good at what he does and shows up the other talent? lol
Fair play lol He did show everyone up and reminded me what a true performer should be like...also shows ho good someone could be when given the freedom to speak their mind and not from the script they spent the week memorising. Mind you the rock has a special connection, he is the peoples champ afterall.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Rocks return was great, I marked out like the N64 kid on youtube. lol. But after watching the promo a few more times, When he said he will never leave again I just don’t buy that statement at the moment and saying that is just asking for trouble imo if he doesn’t stick around after Wrestlemaina and decides to go back to hollywood to make more movies. Considering he never actually said that he will stop making movies. Whatever happens I will enjoy every minute the rock is back on our TV screens.


----------



## Jooce (Feb 16, 2011)

What a fantastic moment. Whilst watching it I was experiencing waves of nostalgia pass right through me, it took me right back to being a young teenage boy again. The Rock certainly hasn't lost a thing. Sadly I don't think he will do much other than host Wrestlemania but my question is this...was that a new t-shirt he was wearing? Forgive me if it has been answered before but I've only just got back into wrestling and have only been watching the last 6 months (the return of The Rock inspired me to join this forum). If it is a new t-shirt then why would they bring out a new shirt and presumable sell it in the WWE shop if he was only going to be back for one night?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I want another backstage moment with Edge and Rock where they just go "Hey" to each other.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> So....Rock shouldnt have come back because he is too good at what he does and shows up the other talent? lol
> Fair play lol He did show everyone up and reminded me what a true performer should be like...also shows ho good someone could be when given the freedom to speak their mind and not from the script they spent the week memorising. Mind you the rock has a special connection, he is the peoples champ afterall.


I didn't mean it like that at all. He should still have come out despite beeing much better than the rest as he did because he delivered. It's just a shame that the difference between him and then nr.2 promo guy is so big because it would make any sort of feud totally uneven, he'd just verbally bury the guy he feuds with like Steiner and Austin mostly did.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Cena vs. Rock in Miami next year.


But, but, I'm going to Atlanta


----------



## y2jcviper (Sep 20, 2004)

My favorite part was "shoo cant sheee me" jajaja


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

This is amazing. The Rock wreck the house down. Not only getting a HUUUGE pop after seven years, but also controlling the crowd the way he does is something you don't see! He probably pulled off the best promo the WWE has seen in several years. Wow. And people are talking, gathering up to see The Rock now. The current stars of the WWE need to step their game up. The Rock just has that megastar aura that this generation don't have yet. When he came out, and when the fans cheered, you can see the gap between him and the current era. In his prime, he used to get the fans cheering like that or better constantly. Not to mention the combination between him and Austin.

Even the best mic talkers in this era cannot give the quality that The Rock. It's probably a little unfair since The Rock is one, if not the best ever on the mic. But back in his day, you had a ton of wrestlers and star power who were not too shabby. 

And I love how he attacked John Cena, the top guy in the company. This fit his old character where he attacked anybody. Judging by the fans reaction, it seem like the majority really liked it. But we'll see what happens in time. This is good and bad for the WWE. It's good because they got attention. This will not only potentially attract more people, but probably make the current guys step their game up. But this is also a bad thing to realize that the WWE has not produce a star on The Rock's caliber and makes you miss the old days where Austin, The Rock, Taker, Triple H, Y2J, and many others who were younger and in their prime together.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

vocal said:


> since The Rock is one, if not the best ever on the mic.


Finally. Been waiting for someone to say this. The Rock is simply put: the greatest to have ever held a microphone in all of professional wrestling.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Finally. Been waiting for someone to say this. The Rock is simply put: the greatest to have ever held a microphone in all of professional wrestling.


agreed.

followed by Jericho


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's to The Rock sticking the Cenation straight up Cena's candy ass!


----------



## Three_I's (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Put yourself in The Rock shoes: Would You Have Come Back?*



mrgagentleman said:


> Before I get into the meat of my post, let me begin by saying this: I don't think there is a single person on this board, myself included, that isn't stoked that The Rock, for the time being, is back in the WWE. I'm extremely stoked because I stay in the ATL area and will be attending WM. Having never seen The Rock live, this is an awesome treat for me. I got red repped a couple of times for saying this in another thread, but fuck it, I'll say it again: many of the geeks on this board are going to cry their eyes out if The Rock does not wrestle, because I've learned that's how most people on here operate: if we're given an inch, we want a mile. People, let's just enjoy the fact that he's back in any capacity at all. If he doesn't wrestle, IWC fam, please let's not bitch. K? Great :agree:
> 
> Now that I've gotten that out of the way, last night Rock said that he was back, and "is here to stay." Let's, for conversational purposes, take that statement in its most literal form. Saying that he's "here to stay" is to assume that Rock will go back to being a full-time wrestler, possibly still acting part-time. Because of who he is, he won't have to do house shows, but he would be expected to appear at every RAW and PPV beyond WM.
> 
> ...


That depends on the person really. I personally WOULD come back after all the money Rock's made with his movies, because as you say, wrestling's his number 1 passion (so he says, however he does promos and wrestles like it is). The man is pretty much set for the rest of his life now. All he really needs to do is be a regular roster wrestler on RAW for a couple of years and retire with the likes of Flair and HBK.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

It doesn't matter if it's his #1 passion or not...he conquered the industry. He doesn't need to come back nor do I think he should but it's good to create another moment for all of these stupid, uneducated fans who never saw him LIVE who defend garbage mongers like John Cena every week with every ounce of their being. I have no idea what's like to defend mediocrity but the majority of this board does and it's funny to see the outrage and the reaction to a true legend even mentioning a return. It's beautiful.




> Finally. Been waiting for someone to say this. The Rock is simply put: the greatest to have ever held a microphone in all of professional wrestling.


Just ask Jericho..the guy who is currently the best of the best in recent years.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

AWESOME article about the rock's return from ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY. To anyone who thought the rock wasn't *that* big at one point, those should just read this; Everyone's stoked that he's back, i've seen on FB, heard from friends who've dissed wrestling that now say that they're going to or at least will think about watching again BECAUSE the rock returned. Vince did a great job sealing this, because I can first say that the reaction amongst young adults (early-mid twenties to like 35) is OVERWHELMING. 

http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/02/15/the-rock-returns-to-wwe-wrestlemania/


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

Seeing the rock back in the ring has absolutely made my week but it got me to thinking, if the rock is, as he said never going away, can he really return as a wrestler?

Is he too big a star for the guys that are there at the moment, i mean, he completely killed cena's gimmick in under three minutes and if these two face off i cant see the rock putting him over at least in a believable manner. everyone is saying that the rock is in a different class from anyone we've seen over the last seven years and i totally agree but does that mean that if the rock returns even for only 12 months will anyone be able to come out from under his shadow.

i really hope the rock is back for a while at least but will wwe be able to make it work as theres no-one who can match up to him at the moment, none of the youth movement are strong enough on the mic or in the ring and anyone left from the rocks era is coming towards the end of their career. i think the only way it can work is for cena to be a bit edgy and start pushing the limits of pg instead of, what compared to the rocks promos, is basically begging for acceptance or a program with hhh to relive a classic rivalry but other than that the only thing that would be believable would be a brock return. 

If you think about it when hogan returned to face the rock he came back to a strong roster with real stars but for the rocks return there is no-one anywhere near the same level of star power with cena being the closest then how far behind is the next guy or indeed the rest of the locker room.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The Main Headliner said:


> AWESOME article about the rock's return from ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY. To anyone who thought the rock wasn't *that* big at one point, those should just read this; Everyone's stoked that he's back, i've seen on FB, heard from friends who've dissed wrestling that now say that they're going to or at least will think about watching again BECAUSE the rock returned. Vince did a great job sealing this, because I can first say that the reaction amongst young adults (early-mid twenties to like 35) is OVERWHELMING.
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/02/15/the-rock-returns-to-wwe-wrestlemania/


those comments...do not want....


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Rock pop vs cena pop*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> cena got a bigger pop at rr08 when he was gone for like 6 months.


:banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz:

:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Future WWE Fillms Line Up*



Annihilus said:


> Perhaps the real story is, Batista didn't want to do the movie anymore after learning that his daughters sex-tape would also be subtitled "Athena Bautista: Inside Out" and he didn't want that kind of cross promotion.


Huh ?

Any truth here ? Does Dave even have a daughter ?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes. He has a 18 year old daughter who's been fucking for attention ala Kim Kardashian and Paris Hilton.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

It is rather bad that the most exciting thing about Mania is going to be an apperance by the Rock in a non wrestling capacity.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Just watched it again, my god, truly awesome. The crowd reaction, the charisma, the electricity, the catch phrases, the crowd control! It seems as if he is truly above this now, there has never been anyone like him in wrestling. Ever. If he did decide to wrestle again...everyone that got into the ring with him would seem immediately irrelevant, including Cena and even Trips. Can you really imagine The Miz vs The Rock?


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

The Rock just proved again why he is the greatest person ever to ever hold a microphone. He just shitted on the entire WWE roster.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr. Rager said:


> The Rock just proved again why he is the greatest person ever to ever hold a microphone. He just shitted on the entire WWE roster.


Seriously. I hate to say it,but if you combine all the good promos of the past 7 years or so, you won't get anything even half as decent as what the Rock just did. He is on a level that I don't know if anyone can ever reach.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Sheik said:


> But, but, I'm going to Atlanta


Me too. If it happens it better happen at Mania 27 dammit!


----------



## Ravishing23 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is such a trip, I haven't watched RAW in a year, and for some reason on Monday I was thinking about watching something on TV, and thinking what can I watch on a monday at 11:30, and raw came to mind, I barely watch cable anymore, just turn on the tube before I fall asleep. That's how powerful Rock's return was, I was getting some sort of signal in my head to turn on Raw. Too bad I never did and didn't find out about the Rock's return until some guy mentioned it on TMZ the next day.

Does anyone know if this was foreshadowed on Raw at all in the previous months? Or was their any inside scoop that was being discussed on these boards about the Rock's return? Or did it take everyone by surprise? After his spot on Smackdown awhile back, people thought he was going to guest host Raw. Now he is going to host Wrestlemania and most likely appear on Raw the upcoming months before?

I don't think Rock will come back and wrestle since he is making movies, and like it has been proved in the past, it is difficult for him to do both, he is currently filming Journey 2, and then Arabian Nights is next. His movie Fast Five is coming out 24 days after Wrestlemania which will give it more exposure, that movie is going to be a hit already no doubt, who knows maybe the movie cast will show up at Wrestlemania. I would consider this an extended guest host gig. The Rock will give a great push for the young roster, introduce himself to a new generation, bring back past generation fans, maybe get them back into watching Raw again and finding new favorites to follow. Wherever they are going with his, it is going to be exciting to watch. I hope Bret Hart comes back again and cuts some promos with The Rock. If Rock actually wrestles a full match I think it would be risky since he could get injured and they need him for filming, a move here or there isn't a big deal, a full on feud is. It's kind of funny now that I think about it how in the first gameplay footage of WWE All Stars they showed Rock and Cena battling, a new game about the old generation fighting the new generation, and now it's going to happen for real.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

"cena got a bigger pop at rr08 when he was gone for like 6 months." - Cena got that big of a pop cause it was in NYC, which usually like Philly or Toronto, has some of the hottest crowds around. No joke, that pop Cena got was the equivalent to a typcial Rock or Austin pop on a regular monday night raw from 1999/2000. Dead serious. Consider 2008 was a down period compared to that, Cena's was ridiculous. BUT.

The pop the rock got was INSANE (the roar as soon as you hear "if" is NUTS), especially from a dead crowd. Hands down the biggest pop of the last few years. 

If what happened Monday night happened in Philly, Toronto, or NYC, i'd bet it'd be a contender for biggest pop in WWE history.

The Rock's entrance at WM 27 and if he drop a people's elbow will also be one of the biggest pops ever.


----------



## CBack (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello everybody!

About a half a year ago I thought it would be very interesting and entertaining to invite great wrestlers of the past to host PPVs and now my dreams come true) The Rock!!! That's completely unbelievable) Now everything I want is Sammartino to HOF and I will be a happy man)


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

I Really wished The Rock came back before Wrestlemania last year, so we could of had a Rock-Michaels feud, oh well.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*The Rock still dominating youtube - sports*

http://www.youtube.com/sports?s=mp

It's not like it happened yesterday or anything, it was Monday night, so do you find this suprising or not??? He's right up among the most popular/viewed in general popularity and the entertainment catergory also.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: The Rock still dominating youtube - sports*

The miz is also in there so no surprise.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The return was great. I marked the fuck out. He owned Cena, Miz and Cole in one promo.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The Rock still dominating youtube - sports*

Micheal Cole Owned

Raw GM﻿ Owned

John Cena Owned

The Miz Owned

Justin Bieber Owned

LOVE THE GREAT ONE


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The Rock still dominating youtube - sports*

How To Do a Promo 101 with your professor, The Rock!


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The Rock still dominating youtube - sports*

*Not surprised..........apparently the rock's return got a lot of publicity from the likes of E! and other major channels*


----------



## Heathy (Mar 13, 2007)

I cant believe im in utter shock, does this mean The Rock will be on every RAW until then ?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CBack said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> About a half a year ago I thought it would be very interesting and entertaining to invite great wrestlers of the past to host PPVs and now my dreams come true) The Rock!!! That's completely unbelievable) Now everything I want is Sammartino to HOF and I will be a happy man)


The Rock will never work with Shawn Michaels in this lifetime.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Rocks future with WWE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think you're pretty ignorant about history. This wasn't even one of Rock's greatest moments, and I'm not even close to a fan.


Well, I wish you were a big fan because then you'd know that that night was one of The Rock's greatest moments.

I ain't saying it was THE greatest, because it wasn't. However, it was up there, especially considering the circumstances the WWE is in at the moment.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> No, not at all. Not even close. The only real thing special about this was him returning, and I personally don't give a fuck about that, and that doesn't make it one of the greatest moments in history.


Hahahahahahaha. fpalm

Just because YOU don't like, doesn't mean that it wasn't one of the greatest moments!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You know what's really sad? That Rock will not likely appear in person on the show he named.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Samee said:


> If you didn't enjoy ANY of Rock's return, you're not a wrestling fan of The Rock.


Fixed it for you.

And I just checked for comparison on the pops for Rock last Monday and Cena at 'Rumble '08, because I honestly didn't believe it myself... but Cena actually DID get a bigger pop. I was actually surprised.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Evo said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> And I just checked for comparison on the pops for Rock last Monday and Cena at 'Rumble '08, because I honestly didn't believe it myself... but Cena actually DID get a bigger pop. I was actually surprised.


that is suprising, but i bet the rocks pop @ mania 27 will be the biggetst


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

To be fair Cena returned at Madison Square Garden, where the crowd is usually pretty loud


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> To be fair Cena returned at Madison Square Garden, where the crowd is usually pretty loud


this  2008 before the pg kids became the main event if last raw has the same fans we all knew how this pops for Rock wolud be like


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Evo said:


> And I just checked for comparison on the pops for Rock last Monday and Cena at 'Rumble '08, because I honestly didn't believe it myself... but Cena actually DID get a bigger pop. I was actually surprised.












Lawyer'd. 

Cena had a bigger crowd, at *MSG* of all places. Rock had a bigger pop, stop trying to rewrite history and deal with it.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

The most watched video of his return on YouTube now has nearly 2 million views (if you add them all up, you're probably nearly 3/4m). Don't think I've seen a video of a wrestling happening a few days previous had that many views before.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Evo said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> And I just checked for comparison on the pops for Rock last Monday and Cena at 'Rumble '08, because I honestly didn't believe it myself... but Cena actually DID get a bigger pop. I was actually surprised.


Absolute farce of a comment.

This is a lie. The Rock's pop was far louder and far longer than Cena's and without the added benefit of being in MSG. Anyone who isn't completely deaf can hear this. You 'can't quite believe it', because it's not true.

I would be willing to wager that had the Rock's return monday night been in front of a real wrestling crowd it would have been arguably the largest pop in the history of the business.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Dyl said:


> I would be willing to wager that had the Rock's return monday night been in front of a real wrestling crowd it would have been arguably the largest pop in the history of the business.


Is correct. If Rock had the benefit of being in MSG his pop would have been one of the biggest of all time.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Cena got a huge pop at MSG in 2008. Especially as he made his way closer to the ring and everybody could see him clearer so they knew for sure it was definitely him.

But like somebody already said, the roar from the crowd the instant they heard the "If Ya Smell..." was louder for sure. I haven't heard many things like that, it was crazy. With the angle they showed of the crowd, you could see people literally JUMP out of their seats like they used to back in the day.

Also, it was great to hear a reaction that came from everybody in the crowd. It wasn't just the women and kids, or just the men. Those 'Rocky' chants came from everybody in the arena. 

I've watched it a few times since Monday and I still get goosebumps. The people on here who said he'd get a bad reaction if he ever returned due to it being a kiddie show were dead wrong.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

When I watched Wrestlemania X8 as a 12yr old, I didn't really believe that Hulk Hogan was bigger than The Rock. It's the same with Cena kids now (Cena bein bigger than Rock, just because they haven't seen the guy, or don;t understand him). Given the pop for all 3, Cena has a long way to go before he can get even SLIGHTLY close to Hogan and Rock. Given the worldwide (outside wrestling) appeal that The Rock now has (much more than Hogan ever had imo), I would be tempted to throw caution to the wind and declare that The Rock is now (to quote the build-up to WMX8) the ABSOLUTE best....EVER!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

I think you should be banned for triple posting. 8*D


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Just watched the promo as I didn't watch Raw, still hard to believe he came back. I'd like to see him in some matches and see how he is after all these yrs. Wish Shawn would come back so these two could finally face each other, Michaels/Rock is a dream match for me. He brings back a lot of memories, and i'm glad he didn't tone down his language, he's the last shred of the attitude era, so it's a nice mix to have him back.


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

Evo said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> And I just checked for comparison on the pops for Rock last Monday and Cena at 'Rumble '08, because I honestly didn't believe it myself...* but Cena actually DID get a bigger pop. * I was actually surprised.


He didn't. As someone in with the video comparisons showed, he didn't get a bigger pop even though he had the bigger stage. 

The Rock got a way bigger pop. Way bigger imo. If he was on a bigger stage, imagine how loud the pop would be? They wouldn't allow him to talk at all.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: The Rock still dominating youtube - sports*

No surprise. I mean come on. He's The Great One


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I was there on Monday and that pop was incredible. Never seen a crowd go apeshit like that before. Amazing experience


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

They should have booked his return in Chicago or New York. Such a wasted opportunity when you think about it. Those crowds would have exploded. Can you imagine? I mean Anaheim of all places went this crazy, what would happen in Madison Square Garden? We would have had something really, really special. 

This honestly annoys me a little. It's how WWE didn't take advantage of Bret's return and have it happen in Canada. How can you mess up these opportunities for unique moments? The Rock didn't sign up with them just a few weeks ago. They've likely known for a while now.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

The Caped Crusader said:


> They should have booked his return in Chicago or New York. Such a wasted opportunity when you think about it. Those crowds would have exploded. Can you imagine? I mean Anaheim of all places went this crazy, what would happen in Madison Square Garden? We would have had something really, really special.
> 
> This honestly annoys me a little. It's how WWE didn't take advantage of Bret's return and have it happen in Canada. How can you mess up these opportunities for unique moments? The Rock didn't sign up with them just a few weeks ago. They've likely known for a while now.


To be fair, it was Anaheim because that's where Dwayne is, he's still filming at the minute as far as I recall, this is why I don't think we will see him for a few weeks yet.

Certainly, next week would be, commercially, a bad move to have him distracting from the big undertaker return, even if plenty will watch to see him.

The debate about 'big pops' is a bit ridiculous, how can you compare anywhere in California with MSG, at a pay per view no less, the only frame of reference is that crowd on Monday night.

Cena got, by a long way, the biggest pop of the roster on the night, it was still nowhere near the Rock reaction.

You can clearly see people jumping up and screaming when the theme starts, I honestly think the last time I saw that on a WWE show was Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Caped Crusader said:


> They should have booked his return in Chicago or New York. Such a wasted opportunity when you think about it. Those crowds would have exploded. Can you imagine? I mean Anaheim of all places went this crazy, what would happen in Madison Square Garden? We would have had something really, really special.
> 
> This honestly annoys me a little. It's how WWE didn't take advantage of Bret's return and have it happen in Canada. How can you mess up these opportunities for unique moments? The Rock didn't sign up with them just a few weeks ago. They've likely known for a while now.



Rock's last appearance in a ring was in Anaheim and he loves Southern Cali. It's no surprise he would appear there or Los Angeles first. Atlanta is head over heels in love with the Rock too...just watch Royal Rumble 2002 or his return before WM XX.


----------



## pdbq (Feb 16, 2011)

peep4life said:


> *I was there on Monday *and that pop was incredible. Never seen a crowd go apeshit like that before. Amazing experience


I envy you 
i would of killed to of been there lol.


----------



## kiran100 (Jan 12, 2011)

Evo said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> And I just checked for comparison on the pops for Rock last Monday and Cena at 'Rumble '08, because I honestly didn't believe it myself... but Cena actually DID get a bigger pop.  I was actually surprised.


sure..


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

OMFG!! I had to work Monday night and didn't know until coming here today that Rock came back....I'm soooo pissed I missed it.


----------



## RampageCody (Feb 18, 2011)

Check out my WWE blog where I give an uncensored look on my thoughts of the WWE. Just started this blog check out my first post about Wrestlemania 27. Been posting in forums for years and finally have a blog to call my own. Check it out leave a comment (good or bad) follow me and share the website with friends as I will post 3 times a week. wwwthewwecody.blogspotcom


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tempest said:


> OMFG!! I had to work Monday night and didn't know until coming here today that Rock came back....I'm soooo pissed I missed it.


How've you managed to avoid it for so long? The first thing I saw when I logged into facebook on tuesday morning was a news article on my mini feed that a friend had posted on another one of my mates wall with the title something like "The Rock returns!!" The funny thing is neither follow wrestling anymore so they inadvertently spoiled it for me!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

kiran100 said:


> sure..


He doesn't want to mention the crowd turning on Cena less than two minutes later and how the crowd chanted Rocky all through his promo. Hilarious.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

just1988 said:


> How've you managed to avoid it for so long? The first thing I saw when I logged into facebook on tuesday morning was a news article on my mini feed that a friend had posted on another one of my mates wall with the title something like "The Rock returns!!" The funny thing is neither follow wrestling anymore so they inadvertently spoiled it for me!


I've barely been on my PC this week. Been gaming and working like a mad woman lol.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> He doesn't want to mention the crowd turning on Cena less than two minutes later and how the crowd chanted Rocky all through his promo. Hilarious.


True story. The Rock not only got a massive pop, but the crowd was in the palm of his hand the entire 25 minutes. It was as if he had never left the way the crowd was reacting to every word he said.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Push pause...you can't be talking about the Royal Rumble return where he got booed as much as cheered...come on now.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Uh oh, the battalion of Rock marks has arrived! Now's when it gets fun, right?

Humorous that you're making the MSG excuses. Only humorous because you're having to make excuses. *Of course* it would've been a bigger pop if it was at MSG. It's MSG. But it wasn't at MSG, was it? Nope. Stop trying to re-write history and deal with it.


Nexus One said:


> He doesn't want to mention the crowd turning on Cena less than two minutes later and how the crowd chanted Rocky all through his promo. Hilarious.


You're exactly right. I "didn't want" to mention information that was completely irrelevant to what I was talking about. Wait wait wait, let's get realistic... I didn't mention it because it's not relevant to what I was talking about. But of course, you're going to come in here with your HILARIOUS elitist mindset (because you _actually think_ you're superior to others on the internet) and try to twist things. That's okay, we can play that game. It won't get us anywhere, but we can do that.

Keep it coming, boys. You're giving me more lulz moments every time you respond with your butthurt posts.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

I see more twisting in this guy's post above me than any one else he was talking about put together.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

He's a crap poster when it comes to posting about stars he doesn't like, borderline trollish in his logic. Just ignore him.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Samee said:


> Is correct. If Rock had the benefit of being in MSG his pop would have been one of the biggest of all time.


Or *Chicago,* detroit and Pgilly


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

The Main Headliner said:


> "cena got a bigger pop at rr08 when he was gone for like 6 months." - Cena got that big of a pop cause it was in NYC, which usually like Philly or Toronto, has some of the hottest crowds around. No joke, that pop Cena got was the equivalent to a typcial Rock or Austin pop on a regular monday night raw from 1999/2000. Dead serious. Consider 2008 was a down period compared to that, Cena's was ridiculous. BUT.
> 
> The pop the rock got was INSANE (the roar as soon as you hear "if" is NUTS), especially from a dead crowd. Hands down the biggest pop of the last few years.
> 
> If what happened Monday night happened in Philly, Toronto, or NYC, i'd bet it'd be a contender for biggest pop in WWE history.The Rock's entrance at WM 27 and if he drop a people's elbow will also be one of the biggest pops ever.


Please dont forget the loudest and best crowd.. Chicago


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Main Headliner said:


> "cena got a bigger pop at rr08 when he was gone for like 6 months." - Cena got that big of a pop cause it was in NYC, which usually like Philly or Toronto, has some of the hottest crowds around. No joke, that pop Cena got was the equivalent to a typcial Rock or Austin pop on a regular monday night raw from 1999/2000. Dead serious. Consider 2008 was a down period compared to that, Cena's was ridiculous. BUT.
> 
> The pop the rock got was INSANE (the roar as soon as you hear "if" is NUTS), especially from a dead crowd. Hands down the biggest pop of the last few years.
> 
> ...


100% agree with this!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Evo said:


> Uh oh, the battalion of Rock marks has arrived! Now's when it gets fun, right?
> 
> Humorous that you're making the MSG excuses. Only humorous because you're having to make excuses. *Of course* it would've been a bigger pop if it was at MSG. It's MSG. But it wasn't at MSG, was it? Nope. Stop trying to re-write history and deal with it.
> 
> ...


I don't have to be elitist when facts can't be denied. Simple as that.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He's a crap poster when it comes to posting about stars he doesn't like, borderline trollish in his logic. Just ignore him.


He ticks all the boxes of the typical stereotype who goes against popular opinion to try and sound like a bad man in the manner of how he posts.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lhUZzJlA88&feature=related

Watching this through earphones, the pop is INSANE.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Nexus One said:


> I don't have to be elitist when facts can't be denied. Simple as that.


Oh, I see. So you feel the need to be elitist, otherwise? Like you, an outsider just like the rest of us, could actually be elitist. Other than confirming your need to feel superior and state your opinions as facts (which never works - ask Pyro), you've also provided additional humor. Good work.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Good humor to a child who's hurt that I'm not praising PG nonstop? No big deal. The Rock trailblazed and created the blueprint for how every star is working today. How many new guys have popped up using his finsher over the last 6 months? Mason Ryan..Zeke...all kind of knuckleheads.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Rock didnt invent the side slam as far as Im aware.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Evo said:


> Uh oh, the battalion of Rock marks has arrived! Now's when it gets fun, right?
> 
> Humorous that you're making the MSG excuses. Only humorous because you're having to make excuses. *Of course* it would've been a bigger pop if it was at MSG. It's MSG. But it wasn't at MSG, was it? Nope. Stop trying to re-write history and deal with it.
> 
> ...


Get your ears checked mate.

You are in so much denial it's genuinely entertaining. You've gone into full-troll mode where it doesn't matter how wrong you are, you'll still believe you're right, in true Pyro-fashion. Well done Evo, I never thought you could reach such lows. It truly does demonstrate your versatility as a poster.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

redeadening said:


> The Rock didnt invent the side slam as far as Im aware.


I doubt he did but the move called the Rock Bottom is iconic because of one man in this industry. It's bigger than any Sharpshooter which is a Sting and Ronnie Garven ripoff anyway, bigger than some gay ass superkick used by undercover homosexual in San Antonio, bigger than a Pedrigree, a FU, STFU, etc.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> I doubt he did but the move called the Rock Bottom is iconic because of one man in this industry. It's bigger than any Sharpshooter which is a Sting and Ronnie Garven ripoff anyway, bigger than some gay ass superkick used by undercover homosexual in San Antonio, bigger than a Pedrigree, a FU, STFU, etc.


Man you are so terrible at getting your point across, haha. I agree with the point you're trying to make but you do it in such a way that you're bound to only get hate in response.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, and Jake actually invented the DDT and its the most popular move (and legitmately most dangerous) move in all of wrestling. Whats your point?

And as for the archtype for the Superstar. That was hardly the rock. The first Wrestling hero was Gorgeous George, he invented the gimmick, heels and in a way pop culture. The original blueprint for the modern wrestler was Nature Boy Buddy Rogers, the first entertainer in wrestling history, he invented the concept of wrestlers cutting promos. Followed by Superstar Billy Graham who cemented the concept of a wrestler being an over the top personality, and then Hulk Hogan, who is the the symbol of all wrestling today. Then in the 90s Shawn Michaels perfected the WWE main event style. Rest is history.

I dont see what ground the Rock broke. He was massively entertaining. He cut promos that got huge crowd involvement. He could wrestle the WWE main event style exceedingly well. But thats all he was. Very, very good at many of the things needed to be a WWE superstar. But he's hardly the blueprint for every superstar working today. Inspirational figure? Yup. Childhood hero? Hell yeah. Blueprint, not really.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Nexus One said:


> Good humor to a child who's hurt that I'm not praising PG nonstop? No big deal. The Rock trailblazed and created the blueprint for how every star is working today. How many new guys have popped up using his finsher over the last 6 months? Mason Ryan..Zeke...all kind of knuckleheads.


A child? And where does PG come into this? 

The rest doesn't even matter. This just might be the worst response I have ever read. bboy does better than this. :lmao


Samee said:


> Get your ears checked mate.
> 
> You are in so much denial it's genuinely entertaining. You've gone into full-troll mode where it doesn't matter how wrong you are, you'll still believe you're right, in true Pyro-fashion *many other people have a different opinion, because you'll stick to your story no matter how unpopular it is*. Well done Evo, I never thought you could reach such lows. It truly does demonstrate your versatility as a poster.


Much more accurate interpretation. This just happened not too long ago with Miz marks who were convinced that I'm a hater even though I'm not, don't worry I'm used to it. It's not the first time I've broken the golden rule of the IWC, and it won't be the last.

I'll give Rock credit where it's due, but pissed off marks will NEVER recognize that. Same old story, different year.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Evo said:


> Much more accurate interpretation. This just happened not too long ago with Miz marks who were convinced that I'm a hater even though I'm not, don't worry I'm used to it. It's not the first time I've broken the golden rule of the IWC, and it won't be the last.
> 
> I'll give Rock credit where it's due, but pissed off marks will NEVER recognize that. Same old story, different year.


I am not a Miz mark but I think it's pretty clear that you're a Miz hater. I don't see how you could even deny that. I'm not calling you out on it though cos I find the way you hate on The Miz to be quite entertaining.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm sorry, I can't read this whole thread. But it seems obvious to me that they set Rock up as a potential adversary for Cena so they can ultimately have Rock put Cena over as an equal. Cena's going to face Miz, and the Rock is going to prevent Alex Riley interference and make the 3-count for Cena.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Samee said:


> I am not a Miz mark but I think it's pretty clear that you're a Miz hater. I don't see how you could even deny that. I'm not calling you out on it though cos I find the way you hate on The Miz to be quite entertaining.


I think it's pretty clear, or should be, that what I say is, in fact, my opinion. Not what you say. Don't be delusional like the rest of them. I'm glad you're entertained, but I don't hate on The Miz. I know, it's incredible to find someone who's actually objective, because people _swear_ that it has to be one way or the other. It doesn't have to be, and that's where I come in.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Yes, and Jake actually invented the DDT and its the most popular move (and legitmately most dangerous) move in all of wrestling. Whats your point?
> 
> And as for the archtype for the Superstar. That was hardly the rock. The first Wrestling hero was Gorgeous George, he invented the gimmick, heels and in a way pop culture. The original blueprint for the modern wrestler was Nature Boy Buddy Rogers, the first entertainer in wrestling history, he invented the concept of wrestlers cutting promos. Followed by Superstar Billy Graham who cemented the concept of a wrestler being an over the top personality, and then Hulk Hogan, who is the the symbol of all wrestling today. Then in the 90s Shawn Michaels perfected the WWE main event style. Rest is history.
> 
> I dont see what ground the Rock broke. He was massively entertaining. He cut promos that got huge crowd involvement. He could wrestle the WWE main event style exceedingly well. But thats all he was. Very, very good at many of the things needed to be a WWE superstar. But he's hardly the blueprint for every superstar working today. Inspirational figure? Yup. Childhood hero? Hell yeah. Blueprint, not really.


Great post man.

I think you really nailed it on the head here, in that there is huge difference between being an iconic WWE Superstar and being an iconic pro-wrestler. WWE has a very unique style that is only perfected by a select few. It is the direct result of years of refining by many of the names you mentioned. 

The Rock was...is an amazing WWE superstar and one of those select, elite, few. And he showed exactly why on Raw last week. He has always been larger than life, and an incredible entertainer in every sense of the word. The People's Champ was the guy who always had a comeback and was always was able to make the smallest segment, whether in ring or backstage, seem epic. He personified all that was being a _super_star.

However, on the basis of advancing the wrestling piece of the business, he didn't add a whole lot. The only exception is the emotion he brought to a match, which obviously spilled into the physical aspect of it. When he would slap on the Sharpshooter, the crowd would eat it up because people wanted to see The Rock make X superstar tap. When The Rock would hit the Rock Bottom, the crowd knew it was over...simply because it was one of The Rock's finishers. People wanted to see The Rock win because of what his persona was, not because of what he could prove as a technician in the squared circle. 

But this thread isn't to discredit The Rock in any way...I am pumped he is back and loved every millisecond of his promo on Raw. Rocky Rocky Rocky!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Evo said:


> I think it's pretty clear, or should be, that what I say is, in fact, my opinion. Not what you say. Don't be delusional like the rest of them. I'm glad you're entertained, but I don't hate on The Miz. I know, it's incredible to find someone who's actually objective, because people _swear_ that it has to be one way or the other. It doesn't have to be, and that's where I come in.


Fine, if you're so adamant to not be labeled a 'hater', then you have an _extreme_ dislike towards The Miz. Don't call me delusional cos that's pretty much what you are when you post about a wrestler you don't like. You don't just give objective criticism like you claim, no, you let your dislike cloud your judgment and start bending facts to try and suit your twisted opinion. Again, you can dispute this all you want since you seem adamant on being right even when it's as small a matter as this but oh well, go ahead, waste more of your time replying to me.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

EVO, having your own opinion is fine, you can like or dislike whoever you want, but to state something that is so patently incorrect as a fact just makes you look completely ignorant and denies you any credibility for any future posts.

You have claimed that John Cena recieved a bigger pop at the Royal Rumble than the Rock did on monday night. This is untrue, a complete lie. You have zero credibility as far as i'm concerned.

It's clear from the style of your posts that you think yourself rather a big man around this site, pretending to be 'objective', when in fact, from reading a handful of your posts over the past few days it's quite clear you fit perfectly into a rather cliche' mould of someone who, to coin a phrase, "Has nothing to say and is saying it too loud". Loathe as I am to use internet vernacular, i shall on this occasion. EVO, you are little more than a 'Troll', so much so indeed, that i'm afraid it is actually quite embarrassing...


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Evo said:


> A child? And where does PG come into this?
> 
> The rest doesn't even matter. This just might be the worst response I have ever read. bboy does better than this. :lmao
> 
> ...


The troll you spoke of is a child looking for attention and apparently he's getting it but what I said is not to be debated because it can't be.



> Man you are so terrible at getting your point across, haha. I agree with the point you're trying to make but you do it in such a way that you're bound to only get hate in response.


Hate from a bunch of hicks who want to deep throat Shawn Michaels, act like John Cena has Benoit level carrying ability, and hates the Rock for simply breathing? Like I give a living fuck what those inbreds think.


----------



## CaNkInAtOr (May 4, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted, but did anyone notice the guy from Rev Theory sarcastically clapping when he realised that the camera was on him? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5webrAZSBhY - at about 14.40 
He's sat reight behind Cole.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Dyl said:


> EVO, having your own opinion is fine, you can like or dislike whoever you want, but to state something that is so patently incorrect as a fact just makes you look completely ignorant and denies you any credibility for any future posts.
> 
> You have claimed that John Cena recieved a bigger pop at the Royal Rumble than the Rock did on monday night. This is untrue, a complete lie. You have zero credibility as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> It's clear from the style of your posts that you think yourself rather a big man around this site, pretending to be 'objective', when in fact, from reading a handful of your posts over the past few days it's quite clear you fit perfectly into a rather cliche' mould of someone who, to coin a phrase, "Has nothing to say and is saying it too loud". Loathe as I am to use internet vernacular, i shall on this occasion. EVO, you are little more than a 'Troll', so much so indeed, that i'm afraid it is actually quite embarrassing...


Buuurn.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dyl said:


> EVO, having your own opinion is fine, you can like or dislike whoever you want, but to state something that is so patently incorrect as a fact just makes you look completely ignorant and denies you any credibility for any future posts.
> 
> You have claimed that John Cena recieved a bigger pop at the Royal Rumble than the Rock did on monday night. This is untrue, a complete lie. You have zero credibility as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> It's clear from the style of your posts that you think yourself rather a big man around this site, pretending to be 'objective', when in fact, from reading a handful of your posts over the past few days it's quite clear you fit perfectly into a rather cliche' mould of someone who, to coin a phrase, "Has nothing to say and is saying it too loud". Loathe as I am to use internet vernacular, i shall on this occasion. EVO, you are little more than a 'Troll', so much so indeed, that i'm afraid it is actually quite embarrassing...


Daaaaammmmmmmnnnn.....


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I just went and compared Cenas pop at the RR against Rocks on Monday, on dolby digital surround sound, on a high end speaker system.

Rocks was bigger.


----------



## Z1GMA (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out my new Edge Tribute Video on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA6GAmBgThE


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Dyl said:


> EVO, having your own opinion is fine, you can like or dislike whoever you want, but to state something that is so patently incorrect as a fact just makes you look completely ignorant and denies you any credibility for any future posts.
> 
> You have claimed that John Cena recieved a bigger pop at the Royal Rumble than the Rock did on monday night. This is untrue, a complete lie. You have zero credibility as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> It's clear from the style of your posts that you think yourself rather a big man around this site, pretending to be 'objective', when in fact, from reading a handful of your posts over the past few days it's quite clear you fit perfectly into a rather cliche' mould of someone who, to coin a phrase, "Has nothing to say and is saying it too loud". Loathe as I am to use internet vernacular, i shall on this occasion. EVO, you are little more than a 'Troll', so much so indeed, that i'm afraid it is actually quite embarrassing...


:shocked:


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I just went and compared Cenas pop at the RR against Rocks on Monday, on dolby digital surround sound, on a high end speaker system.
> 
> Rocks was bigger.


Yeah we know bro. You know how Evo is when it comes to people he don't like.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Of course Rock's pop was bigger. It was one of the biggest pops in the last few years.

Booker and Diesels pops were bigger than Cena's in the rumble, and The Rock's was bigger than theirs. Nuff said.


----------



## TheFirstSeason (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally!!!
What an ovation!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

i was reli dissapointed when i saw the women legs But the i just heard 'CAN YOU'... And new exactly who it was which made me smile  I also love the fact that he just pissed all over the PG rating :')


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: are you happy?*



JERIPUNK said:


> Because it was in lame ass Anaheim ( all Cali crowds suck )
> 
> If Raw last night was in Chicago , Detroit , Philly or NY ...the roof would have literally been blown off the place !!


BS, the crowd went wild. And Detroit? You're kidding me right? Philly boo's everyone, they're weak. New York at MSG isn't much better. They're reaction for Cena at the Rumble was huge, but didn't touch on what Rocky got this past Monday in Anaheim.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know why people still go on about how the reaction would've been bigger in other cities. Philly crowds have been weak for years, Detroit is it and miss every time, and MSG hasn't been that great in a few years either. 

I imagine the reaction would've been huge in Chicago or his hometown of Miami, but he got a ridiculous response in Anaheim. I couldn't have asked for a better pop and ovation.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Once again, the Rock turned a dead Anaheim crowd into the center of attention again


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

I know the Rock pissed all over PG.....but has WWE gone TV-14 since? They replay of Raw in the UK is at 3-5pm on a Weds or Thurs. NO attempts were made at bleeping out 'ass'. Not even mistimed attempts. Not like the pisspoor bleeps in the live shoot hahaha.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

admiremyclone said:


> Yeah, I don't know why people still go on about how the reaction would've been bigger in other cities. Philly crowds have been weak for years, Detroit is it and miss every time, and MSG hasn't been that great in a few years either.
> 
> I imagine the reaction would've been huge in Chicago or his hometown of Miami, but he got a ridiculous response in Anaheim. I couldn't have asked for a better pop and ovation.


I think the real difference with the Rock, compared to all the current roster, is everyone cheered.

Looking at the entrance, you see 30+ year old men jumping up and down, kids (who know him from his Disney run if not wrestling) screaming.

Cena's current persona has always had the problem that its aimed squarely at kids, it works great for his target market, but the adults on the whole dont care , at all, about him.

Now, I highly doubt we will see Rock wrestling beyond the odd rock bottom on a run in or whatever, but given they also repeated his rediculing Cena's gimmick on Smackdown, to me the only thing they are doing is setting up a gimmick change for Cena.

He picked out Miz and Cena, so its a given they will be the Mania main event, probably with rock as referee or enforcer for Riley, but if its not a heel turn for Cena the only way they can go is some sort of gimmick change for him.

Given the reliance on his current gimmick, the only way they can change him is probably via the Rock or Stone Cold to be honest.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

I was hoping that The Rock would tell someone to check themselves into the SmackDown Hotel.:sad:


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Kevin Kelly's twitter:*

I'm watching this too! Truly amazing segment! 

Rewatching , you could see the goosebumps on @TheRock's arms when he started promo. Nice to know he feels the same as us!

Back in 94 when he was still at #theU, @TheRock came out to save his dad Rocky Johnson from a 2 on 1 attack in Hudson, FL

*Mick Foley*

I've gotten so many messages asking my opinion of the Rock's return. I thought it was awesome - very entertaining!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Dyl said:


> EVO, having your own opinion is fine, you can like or dislike whoever you want, but to state something that is so patently incorrect as a fact just makes you look completely ignorant and denies you any credibility for any future posts.
> 
> You have claimed that John Cena recieved a bigger pop at the Royal Rumble than the Rock did on monday night. This is untrue, a complete lie. You have zero credibility as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> It's clear from the style of your posts that you think yourself rather a big man around this site, pretending to be 'objective', when in fact, from reading a handful of your posts over the past few days it's quite clear you fit perfectly into a rather cliche' mould of someone who, to coin a phrase, "Has nothing to say and is saying it too loud". Loathe as I am to use internet vernacular, i shall on this occasion. EVO, you are little more than a 'Troll', so much so indeed, that i'm afraid it is actually quite embarrassing...


At first, I applauded this. And then, I realized that none of it applies to me, except for being incorrect about the reactions. The quality of video I watched for RR '08 wasn't as good as I thought it was.

Instead of drawing out some long-winded response, I'll just keep it simple: To you, and to the other handful of guys in this thread, you can either start paying attention to how objective I really am, and accept the fact that I'll say good and bad things about guys I'm fans of and guys I'm not particularly fans of, or you can put me on your ignore list, because the way I evaluate the business and the guys in it is not going to change. You can name any wrestler, absolutely any wrestler, and I will tell you what I like and don't like about him. Consider it an open invitation.

I've said good and bad things about The Rock since he's returned. I'll bet nobody has paid attention to the good things. Probably because, in your minds, they don't exist.

Don't like the word "delusional"? Don't give me a reason to use it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*The Great One speaks on Mickie James*


> TNA Knockout Mickie James recently posted on Twitter that she just got around to watching The Rock make his return to WWE last week, and in response The Rock posted the following on Twitter: "Thank u MJ..we're blessed to be able to perform..keep kickin ass and being diverse in your career...I dig your music... I always admire diversity..takes guts..especially in country..if u sing jamey johnson for me I'll come get that tooth.."


----------



## cronaldooh7 (Feb 21, 2011)

the rock is damn back


----------



## ajt83 (Feb 21, 2011)

*wwe have messed up bigtime with the rock*

my first post on ere, but after what happened last week on raw in the rocks promo i thought id sign up & give my views. 

ok the rock is without question my fav all time wrestler and couldnt believe it when he returned last week, his promo was amazin & probably the best thing ive seen in the wwe for years! HOWEVER i think wwe have really shot themselves in the foot because as great as the promo was it was also very very misleading! his comments about 'never going away again' & 'simply put the rock is back' aswell as the whole cena thing (which was quality!) ppl can be forgiven for actually thinking he is back fulltime in the wwe (although myself i didnt believe it) ....

BUT i know alot of ppl do, the next day at work 4 me after the raw episode last wk there was loads of ppl talkin about raw and tellin others the rock is back blah blah "hes back, cena gettin his candy*** wipped...." ..."its the end of the pg era"..."Rock will be fightin cena at wrestlemania....he will be champ within 6months etc etc"....were things ppl were tellin others - which as a result lead them to say stuff like "rocks back ill have to start watchin wwe again"....

if you look at the youtube video of the rocks return and read the comments underneath so many ppl believe he is back fulltime and his comments about never leaving are genuine....

like i said myself i was never convinced but kept quiet until after the elimination chamber just to see if there was any slight hope of rock vs cena at wrestlemania but obv with cena winning last night its never gonna happen & im now convinced its gonna end with rock hittin miz with a rock bottom and raising cenas hand & disapearing again! .... if thats the case wwe will LOSE so many fans (myself included) 

anyone else think the rock promo as great as it was could actually turn out to be one of the worst moves over-time in wwe history? if he just came out and said 'im hostin wrestlemania' did a couple of jokes etc that wud of been better--but all this stuff about never leaving and totally destroying the top face of the company in a few mins and not having them fight is imo awful!


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

EVO - Although I stand by my posts, I shall admit I have read posts from you in other parts of this forum over the last few days on here and I have to say my opinion on you has changed somewhat. You are a far better poster than I saw in this thread and I give you credit for that.


As far as the Rock goes, after last night's abomination, Cena will beat the miz and the Rock will raise his hand at Mania, this is now pretty much set in stone i'm afraid. What a shame and a waste. Oh well, we'll always have THAT return...


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

If the WWE fucks this up I'll punch two babies at once...

If I see the Rock "respecting" cena, I will fuckin snap...literally nothing would piss me off more than to see one of my favourites who bashes cena, come out and raise his hand and that's the end of it...I will fucking snap...


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

PJ Awesome said:


> If the WWE fucks this up I'll punch two babies at once...
> 
> If I see the Rock "respecting" cena, I will fuckin snap...literally nothing would piss me off more than to see one of my favourites who bashes cena, come out and raise his hand and that's the end of it...I will fucking snap...


pretty much sums it up really


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

multi-quote button. learn how to use it.


----------



## safira218 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK*



metty31 said:


> Where's all the haters now?
> 
> AHHAHAHAHHAHAHHA FUCK YOU


Was rather obvious but a surprise obvious if you understand what I'm saying. I'm glad he's back but it sure did take a hell of a long time for him to return


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

So when do we see Rock again? Wrestlemania? Or will he show up on Raw again to promote it?
My guess is we may see a taped segment from him but no live appearance until Wrestlemania.


----------



## stingafun (Dec 6, 2003)

*Rock never ganna leave*

Well never didnt last long how dose he come back for one amazing promo then stay off tv for the entire week given there was what 4 tv shows and a PPV in it. Nice work hope u want the rock heel because i could see this shit getting old quick


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

Rock's gonna see em all. Be patient.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

:lmao He's not gonna be on tv until WrestleMania so that people *order the PPV to see him*. How clear did that have to be?

However, yeah, the whole "I give you my word, I am never going away" thing was hilarious. "your word is absolutely worthless", to quote CM Punk. Rock sure knows how to play his fans like a fiddle, I'll give him that. What's worse is that he could easily disappear for another 7 years, come back and cut the same promo again and people will still follow him.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

you know he hasn't left yet, right? 

should probably wait till after wrestlemania for this thread.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

When he said that I instantly thought about him joining twitter and facebook so fans can keep in touch with him.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

OMG WHY HE NOT REPLACE ZIGGLER IN EC? 

FRAUD!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



W>C said:


> When he said that I instantly thought about him joining twitter and facebook so fans can keep in touch with him.


Hes had those for a while though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

he never had a twitter before.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



W>C said:


> he never had a twitter before.


Yes he has. And he does. He never tweeted until recently.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

fpalm He was only on that RAW last week because he was announced as the Host of Wrestlemania, he won't come back until Wrestlemania


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

Im thinking he may appear on the last Raw before Mania to increase the hype and encourage more PPV buys. But personally I don't expect to see him until then.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

'I am never going away' is his way of saying that he will be around until WM for sure and depends on how successfully it goes, perhaps a return at WM XXVIII. I think it would be foolish to expect to see him
i) regularly before WM
ii) on WWE programming outside the WM season beyond this year


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

I presumed he'd be back on Raw next week to "address Cena and Miz"/help promote/elevate those two's WM match.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

No shit, of course he isnt going to be back until WM, that way people will pay to see his reply to Cena.

Vince knows what he's doing.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

he was not there this week so Miz and Cena could addres him, but next week he will hopefully be back and he needs to back so kids get to know him, and also so he does promos with many wrestlers, because at WM, he will not be doing promos with them since they will be in their own matches.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> No shit, of course he isnt going to be back until WM, that way people will pay to see his reply to Cena.
> 
> Vince knows what he's doing.


there is no point of him just replying at mania, he will most likely be back for a face to face interaction with Cena, at WM Cena is in the main event, he wont be doing promos with The Rock, and nor will anyone else, so he needs to do promos with various superstars on raw and get exposed to the crowd and kids who don't know him. This won't take away any excitement for mania, because at mania he is obviously doing something special, not just appearing and doing a promo with Eugene.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

If Rock was to never leave again and stay as an active member of the roster then I doubt WWE would stay PG cuz a PG rating cant contain Rock just with his promo he was beeped a couple times imagine if WWE were to do that every week either way im excited how this Cena/Rock promo would turn out.
PS Vince wanted Lesnar in but Lesnar didnt accept lucky him Rock did


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

Fans definition of leaving and the Rock definition of leaving are two different things. Remember Triple H was gone for like what 8 months injuries, vacation, plus making that crappy movies and he isn't considered someone who left WWE. I expect the Rock to take a Triple H type length "vacation" from WWE after Wrestlemania and be back again before Wrestlemania in his hometown Miami,Florida. I am just wondering how WWE is going to storyline it. After the whole Triple H Sheamus thing ended I can only guess. :no:


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

He was never going to be there, it would have overshadowed the Taker/HHH return.

And, Cena couldnt have read his scripted response if Rock was there to shoot reply as he was saying it, it simply wouldnt have worked.

My guess? A couple of video appearances, maybe one live on smackdown (its his show afterall) before Mania.

The obvious bigtime session to build his Cena rivalry will be at the wrestlemania press conference.

He's a star, thats why they put him in the middle of the non event match between cena and miz, he's the draw for them, and press conference time is where they cash in.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

lol @ people who thought he would never leave.


----------



## scoopslam (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

People People, Rock clearly said "Miz I Will See You At WM', "Cena I Will See You At WM". Not that he will see them in one week on Raw or SD or one week b4 WM!


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



dietjuice said:


> PS Vince wanted Lesnar in but Lesnar didnt accept lucky him Rock did


*Lesnar did accept but dana white blocked it from happening. As for the rock never leaving are people really this dumb? Of course he wasn't coming back full time you dumbasses, what he meant was it won't be 7 years before we see him again. He'll most likely make appearances off and on like he did between 04-05, get it through your heads people:frustrate:frustrate*


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



sideon said:


> *Lesnar did accept but dana white blocked it from happening. As for the rock never leaving are people really this dumb? Of course he wasn't coming back full time you dumbasses, what he meant was it won't be 7 years before we see him again. He'll most likely make appearances off and on like he did between 04-05, get it through your heads people:frustrate:frustrate*


I would mark out like crazy if Lesnar ever returned, he is the definition of wrestling dominance


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

"

F4WOnline.com is reporting that while the verbal exchanges between The Rock and John Cena are expected to continue in the weeks leading up to WrestleMania, there are currently no plans to have them wrestle a match against each other at the big PPV. While the door remains open for them to have a match together some time down the line, possibly at WrestleMania next year, the plan as of now is to have The Rock involve himself physically at WrestleMania without actually wrestling a match."

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...for-the-rockcena-wwe-stars-on-mtv-show-124439


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

Natalya wasnt on Raw this week she must have left the WWE!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> :lmao He's not gonna be on tv until WrestleMania so that people *order the PPV to see him*. How clear did that have to be?
> 
> However, yeah, the whole "I give you my word, I am never going away" thing was hilarious. "your word is absolutely worthless", to quote CM Punk. Rock sure knows how to play his fans like a fiddle, I'll give him that. What's worse is that he could easily disappear for another 7 years, come back and cut the same promo again and people will still follow him.


Yeah when he said on raw "I am never going to leave" I actually burst out laughing. People here were actually having orgasms thinking about rock coming back on raw weekly.

It's hilarious that he says he is never going to leave and then the NEXT WEEK he doesn't even turn up LOL

You are right he will now just turn up at mania, do a 1 minute appearance, pick up his $10 million paycheck and then disappear. 

If he leaves after mania then he will have proven he is a liar who uses the fans for his own advantage. He has said he will never leave so fans are now buying his shirts and Rock is now all over the news and his name is now back in the public domain again. Some of these fans are younger fans who do not know what the rock is like and the others are just clearly blind and dumb rock fans who were begging him to come back for 7 years and to them rock can do no wrong.

If Wrestlemania is above a certain buy rate rock will get 10% or 20% of the buys. Obviously he is going to say he "loves" the fans otherwise nobody is going to buy wrestlemania and then he doesn't get as much money.

The thing is he will leave after mania and he will probably get another big movie role because he has been in the news last few months. He has basically used WWE and it's fans to help his movie career. He will just disappear again and not say a thing and the dumb WWE fans will pay to see his movies and still buy his shirts because they think he is still with WWE because he said he is "never leaving". They think he will come back so will carry on supporting him. WWE has the most loyal fans so he knows they will do this.

I say prove me wrong, prove me wrong that rock will carry on appearing on raw and ppvs after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



Vivaveron said:


> fpalm He was only on that RAW last week because he was announced as the Host of Wrestlemania, he won't come back until Wrestlemania


*This*


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

He's not gonna show up 'til Mania to make that appearance even more special and get people to order the PPV. When he said he'll never leave he was obviously referring to making appearances now and again like Austin. He obviously didn't mean he's back full-time.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



bboy said:


> The thing is he will leave after mania and he will probably get another big movie role because he has been in the news last few months. He has basically used WWE and it's fans to help his movie career.
> 
> I say prove me wrong, prove me wrong that rock will carry on appearing on raw and ppvs after Wrestlemania.


Hes already booked to star as Sinbad opposite Anthony Hopkins in Arabian Nights.

Hes been booked for it for at least 12 months, he doesnt need wwe exposure to get parts, no matter how many times you say it.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> :lmao He's not gonna be on tv until WrestleMania so that people *order the PPV to see him*. How clear did that have to be?
> 
> However, yeah, the whole "I give you my word, I am never going away" thing was hilarious. "your word is absolutely worthless", to quote CM Punk. Rock sure knows how to play his fans like a fiddle, I'll give him that. What's worse is that he could easily disappear for another 7 years, come back and cut the same promo again and people will still follow him.


exactly. some people are just dumb.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



nogginthenog said:


> Hes already booked to star as Sinbad opposite Anthony Hopkins in Arabian Nights.
> 
> Hes been booked for it for at least 12 months, he doesnt need wwe exposure to get parts, no matter how many times you say it.


Yeah but now more people will watch his movies. He has now been exposed to all the younger WWE fans who may not have been aware of who rock was.

Now he has the PG audience behind him because he said he will "never leave". They will now be begging their parents to see the movie of "WWE superstar" Rock. 

They are not aware of how rock is, they are not aware of what he previously did. They are innocent children who think the good in everyone but if they knew the truth then they will know he is just using the WWE fans to further his movie career and to make loads of money (from sales of his shirt and the wrestlemania buy rate bonus he will receive). I mean you say you are "never leaving", bring out a new shirt and obviously WWE fans are going to buy it because they are the most loyal fans in the world and sometimes the most gullable also.

He has basically lied to the fans faces for his own gain. Prove me wrong that is all I ask but you know deep down I am right what I say.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



bboy said:


> Yeah but now more people will watch his movies. He has now been exposed to all the younger WWE fans who may not have been aware of who rock was.
> 
> Now he has the PG audience behind him because he said he will "never leave". They will now be begging their parents to see the movie of "WWE superstar" Rock.
> 
> ...



un, rock doesnt need the wwe. espoecially to connect with "younger fans". the game plan and the tooth fairy says hello.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



bboy said:


> Yeah but now more people will watch his movies. He has now been exposed to all the younger WWE fans who may not have been aware of who rock was.
> 
> Now he has the PG audience behind him because he said he will "never leave". They will now be begging their parents to see the movie of "WWE superstar" Rock.
> 
> ...


Hes done close to $400 million for Disney at the box office for that very same demographic.

They already know him. Thats why, if you watch his return, kids in Cena shirts were cheering him, they may not know his wrestling persona, they do though, know who he is.

In fact, its the exact opposite of your supposition, hes boosted Wrestling into mainstream from one 20 minute appearance, the wwe are benefiting from him, not the other way around.

Which is why Vince wanted him.


----------



## AzStar (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



dietjuice said:


> If Rock was to never leave again and stay as an active member of the roster then I doubt WWE would stay PG cuz a PG rating cant contain Rock just with his promo he was beeped a couple times imagine if WWE were to do that every week either way im excited how this Cena/Rock promo would turn out.
> PS Vince wanted Lesnar in but Lesnar didnt accept lucky him Rock did


beeped, PG?..where im from it wasnt beeped and it was rated M 15+

plus could you imagine if Stone Cold, Steve Austin, Austin 3:16 was back and just beat the crap out of the Miz or some other hated wrestler and stated on the mic "Austin 3:16 just whipped your ass" then guzzled a few beers in front of the audience....they'd have to put the AE rating on it...AE=Attitude Era, also known as the greatest of era's


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



bboy said:


> Yeah when he said on raw "I am never going to leave" I actually burst out laughing. People here were actually having orgasms thinking about rock coming back on raw weekly.
> 
> It's hilarious that he says he is never going to leave and then the NEXT WEEK he doesn't even turn up LOL
> 
> ...


One of the most retarded things I have ever come across on this forum. Why are you always so pessimistic towards The Rock.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> One of the most retarded things I have ever come across on this forum. Why are you always so pessimistic towards The Rock.


He's a troll. A very good one.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



bboy said:


> _*Yeah but now more people will watch his movies. He has now been exposed to all the younger WWE fans who may not have been aware of who rock was.
> 
> Now he has the PG audience behind him because he said he will "never leave". They will now be begging their parents to see the movie of "WWE superstar" Rock. *_They are not aware of how rock is, they are not aware of what he previously did. They are innocent children who think the good in everyone but if they knew the truth then they will know he is just using the WWE fans to further his movie career and to make loads of money (from sales of his shirt and the wrestlemania buy rate bonus he will receive). I mean you say you are "never leaving", bring out a new shirt and obviously WWE fans are going to buy it because they are the most loyal fans in the world and sometimes the most gullable also.
> 
> He has basically lied to the fans faces for his own gain. Prove me wrong that is all I ask but you know deep down I am right what I say.


And how is that anymore wrong than Austin, DiBiase, HHH and Cena using WWE programming to promote a movie?

Also you mention "what he did before", what? Left a gruelling yearly tour of the US and other countries around the world getting his body beat up night after night to go on to, lets be honest, better things in Hollywood with bigger pay packets.

Anybody on here given the opportunity to leave that business and go make movies and earn more money would do so in a fucking heartbeat, those who say they wouldn't are talking out of their arse.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*

I think it's a good thing to keep him off of television leading to the match...maybe the last Raw before it at like the last segment for like under a minute or something like that. More of a look than him saying anything. The money is seeing how the Rock is gonna interact with CM Punk, Del Rio, Edge, Miz, Cena, HHH, Vince, and maybe Stone Cold Steve Austin at the big show.


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



bboy said:


> Yeah when he said on raw "I am never going to leave" I actually burst out laughing. People here were actually having orgasms thinking about rock coming back on raw weekly.
> 
> It's hilarious that he says he is never going to leave and then the NEXT WEEK he doesn't even turn up LOL
> 
> ...



You can't believe a word The Rock says. He jerked around the fans last year on ESPN claiming that he was coming to guest host RAW, and it never happened. And he said he is growing his hair out for a new movie role so no way he is sticking around for long.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



txdave37 said:


> You can't believe a word The Rock says. He jerked around the fans last year on ESPN claiming that he was coming to guest host RAW, and it never happened. And he said he is growing his hair out for a new movie role so no way he is sticking around for long.


He didn't say he was coming. He said he wanted to, was def coming back somewhere down the line and maybe to host RAW. He and Vince never made a set date or confirmed anything. Just like the 2/21/11 situation, the people got too worked up on something that was never confirmed.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



dietjuice said:


> If Rock was to never leave again and stay as an active member of the roster then I doubt WWE would stay PG cuz a PG rating cant contain Rock just with his promo he was beeped a couple times imagine if WWE were to do that every week either way im excited how this Cena/Rock promo would turn out.
> PS Vince wanted Lesnar in but Lesnar didnt accept lucky him Rock did


I disagree. This week's RAW was pretty edgy compared to the PG crap we've seen in recent years. Cena went back to his Thuganomics thing and actually called out The Rock and actually said some non-kid-friendly things, including "ass". King and Cole's argument was pretty egdy too and the whole show came across a lot better than what we've seen before in the PG era.

Of course, it's no TV-14, but it was closer to the cusp of PG.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



txdave37 said:


> You can't believe a word The Rock says. He jerked around the fans last year on ESPN claiming that he was coming to guest host RAW, and it never happened. And he said he is growing his hair out for a new movie role so no way he is sticking around for long.


He couldn't guest-host RAW because he had to promote a movie when he was scheduled to host. That was Jan 2010, so now he's doing WM27 in 2011 instead.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



bboy said:


> Yeah but now more people will watch his movies. He has now been exposed to all the younger WWE fans who may not have been aware of who rock was.
> 
> Now he has the PG audience behind him because he said he will "never leave". They will now be begging their parents to see the movie of "WWE superstar" Rock.
> 
> ...


Were you born on a toxic waste dump?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



CainTheUndertaker said:


> 'I am never going away' is his way of saying that he will be around until WM for sure and depends on how successfully it goes, perhaps a return at WM XXVIII. I think it would be foolish to expect to see him
> i) regularly before WM
> ii) on WWE programming outside the WM season beyond this year


The Rock DID NOT mean he is "never going away" like Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, Terry Funk, etc.

The Rock is "never going away" in the same sense like Steve Austin, Trish Stratus, Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels. He will always be open to make a quick special appearance or create some instant buzz for the WWE.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



txdave37 said:


> You can't believe a word The Rock says. He jerked around the fans last year on ESPN claiming that he was coming to guest host RAW, and it never happened. And he said he is growing his hair out for a new movie role so no way he is sticking around for long.


Sorry to burst your bubble there but you do realise he's guest hosting WRESTLEMANIA. That's 10x better then hosting a Raw show. Plus he didn't say he was going to guest host Raw. But like I said Mania is the place he's hosting, so it looks like he didn't jerk the fans. Also if you remembered last years ESPN interview, you would remember he said he was working on a special project with Vince McMahon. I reckon that big project was Wresltmania so I think we should give The Rock the benefit of the doubt when claiming he jerked the fans around last year.

It's always the same thing with people, never satisified when it comes to The Rock. They say he never comes or that he's never going to return, and now that he pretty much blown all those people out of the water by showing them how wrong they were by returning. People are looking for new ways to undermine the Rock because they can't just accept they were wrong. It's really pathetic. Give him a break.

BTW In relation to those people on here talking about the Rock's comments "Never going to leave" and saying he was lying. I think people are over analysing what the Rock said. His comment never actually specified that he was going to return full time, or that he would continue to appear on Raw. So when he said he was never going to leave, he proberly meant that he was never going to leave for such a long time again I.E 7 years. He proberly meant he was going to return more frequently, proberly like Stone Cold does.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds like some of the good will the Rock was receiving when he returned has evaporated. He probably would have been better off without his "I'm never leaving" line. That caused a lot of excitement, but also misled a lot of people.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

He turned the world upside down in just two weeks. Alot of kids bitching on the internet has no chance of changing that.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Two things:

I don't think The Rock would be trying to use WWE to help his movie career. He's already got three movies lined up (he's also filming one right now), and the last thing any sane actor would do, is use the WWE to try and sell their movie. That basically means they're a little desperate. Considering The Rock is getting $17 million on average and a proven success, I doubt he needs WWE to help him in any way.

As for the getting the PG audience to support his movies, I'm guessing a certain troll is unaware that The Rock happens to have been a big part of Disney for the past few years and already made them around half a billion dollars. He's probably got a bigger PG audience than the WWE has already.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

^^Proven at the Kid Choice Awards where Cena came out to no reaction and the fans went crazy for the Rock...again.
*sigh*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzML3hLEYXM&feature=related


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The Rock should show up next week on RAW and Smackdown

on RAW have backstage segments with Triple H, Mark Henry or anyother RAW star

Same for Smackdown


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> ^^Proven at the Kid Choice Awards where Cena came out to no reaction and the fans went crazy for the Rock...again.
> *sigh*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzML3hLEYXM&feature=related


What year are you talking about? Cuz the year I remember him being there Cena got a pretty good ovation...


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Rock never ganna leave*



bboy said:


> Yeah but now more people will watch his movies. He has now been exposed to all the younger WWE fans who may not have been aware of who rock was.
> 
> Now he has the PG audience behind him because he said he will "never leave". They will now be begging their parents to see the movie of "WWE superstar" Rock.
> 
> ...


That's one of the most joyless comments I've ever read. 

Has it ever occurred to you that The Rock might not be using the WWE just as Vince isn’t using the Rock but rather they agreed upon conditions for appearances that will be mutually beneficial? Christ, you’re acting like a 5 year old whose daddy left him and never came back after promising to. Vince, Rock and the fans _all_ win and everybody is going to have a good time except you.


----------



## y2jcviper (Sep 20, 2004)

I think...yes


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)

iarwain said:


> Sounds like some of the good will the Rock was receiving when he returned has evaporated. He probably would have been better off without his "I'm never leaving" line. That caused a lot of excitement, but also misled a lot of people.


It's only been two weeks so how can we say he misled us? He might pop up every now and then.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

The Rock said "John Cena, I'll see you at Wrestlemania". 
That sounds to me like he won't be on any more shows until Wrestlemania.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

Im relying on The Rock to knock Cena off his perch to be honest. I really hope he wrestles again, would make me watch WWE again.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

nailz_jaggzy said:


> Im relying on The Rock to knock Cena off his perch to be honest. I really hope he wrestles again, would make me watch WWE again.


This.


----------



## Chrissy Benny Wah (Jul 29, 2008)

nailz_jaggzy said:


> Im relying on The Rock to knock Cena off his perch to be honest. I really hope he wrestles again, would make me watch WWE again.


I don't understand this quote. Why does John Cena need to be 'knocked off his perch'?

It would be a ridiculous move to have The Rock knock down John Cena to the number 2 guy in the company- both creatively and financially. It's not going to happen, and it shouldn't happen.


----------



## Kalin Johnston (Jan 29, 2011)

So refreshing to see The Rock back


----------



## jannypan (Mar 8, 2011)

Also you mention "what he did before", what? Left a gruelling yearly tour of the US and other countries around the world getting his body beat up night after night to go on to, lets be honest, better things in Hollywood with bigger pay packets.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

CHEESEY GRIN


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

The Rock's twitter:

CENA = HOT SHAVED BARNEY ANUS GARBAGE

LOLOLOL!!!! The fact that he just tosses that out there is hilarious.


----------



## Grim (Feb 26, 2011)

Made this for fun


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

You enjoy having Rock beating up Austin ^


----------



## Grim (Feb 26, 2011)

D17 said:


> You enjoy having Rock beating up Austin ^


Actually no, those two are my all time favorites  Just that their best performances have been against each other, since Rock brought out the best from Austin and vice versa.. I'd have loved to see those two in more tag team matches.. This one was one of the rare ones that I loved.. Note the beer toast at the end  IIRC, the Austin drank his beer like a man does (gulping it all in one go) and the Rock drank his like a lady  slowly sipping from the can :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAHZYs4nBqc&feature=related


----------



## Ravishing23 (Sep 29, 2009)

It's probably been discussed a lot already, I figured I would just throw in my two cents. This last Monday night on Raw was Rock's weakest promo so far, reason being it has gotten past the point of insulting one another back and forth. We need to see Rock in action, just like he said in his promo, the time for talk is over. The suspenseful music that hit when he started talking about Miz was unnecessary, cringe worthy, I guess they thought they were shooting a movie or something, have they done this before? It almost felt like Rock couldn't even do the promo with a straight face once the music hit. I hope he shows up on Raw this Monday otherwise this is only going to get worse.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ravishing23 said:


> It's probably been discussed a lot already, I figured I would just throw in my two cents. This last Monday night on Raw was Rock's weakest promo so far, reason being it has gotten past the point of insulting one another back and forth. We need to see Rock in action, just like he said in his promo, the time for talk is over. The suspenseful music that hit when he started talking about Miz was unnecessary, cringe worthy, I guess they thought they were shooting a movie or something, have they done this before? It almost felt like Rock couldn't even do the promo with a straight face once the music hit. I hope he shows up on Raw this Monday otherwise this is only going to get worse.


he's not going to show up this monday, he's showing up next monday, march 28th.


----------



## Steinbrenner_ZM (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a man who has been out for 7 years, he is 39 going on 40 and at best has got 5 years left in him. It 'could' be like watching ali's decline all over again or not but it's great to have him back


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Steinbrenner_ZM said:


> This is a man who has been out for 7 years, he is 39 going on 40 and at best has got 5 years left in him. It 'could' be like watching ali's decline all over again or not but it's great to have him back


Or it could be like Shawn Michaels when he came back in 2002 in his late 30s and gave us over a handful of great years.


----------



## Steinbrenner_ZM (Mar 25, 2011)

well we all hope for the best


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuPW4rTYg6M

Anyone else think WM27 should open up a bit like this? -after america the beautiful has been sung o/c.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Rock scheduled to be in NY for a WWE press conference on Wednesday
http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/wrestlemaniaxxvii/wrestlemania-press-conference


----------



## ILL_Mckenzie (Mar 30, 2011)

His mic skills seem to be off from his past ring appearances, but if he sticks around and actually gets involved in a match, it might help the wwe come back to its prime.


----------



## Ravishing23 (Sep 29, 2009)

Started watching Raw again only because of The Rock, I know he is going to be around just for a bit, brief appearances here and there. Some days it's just easier to wait until Tuesday and watch Rock's brief Raw cameo on youtube, spare yourself from 1hr55m of torture. They are not even surprises, they just announce, oh Rock is going to do this segment in the show, so you can turn it off and just watch it on youtube the next day, you know what he's going to do on the show, not scattered all over the place, just one brief segment. 

I am just waiting for someone to upload all of Rock's skits, speeches, and, end interference from Wrestlemania on youtube, judging from the results looks like it is probably a combined appearance of ten minutes, if that.

Oh and I just wanted to mention, on Rock's first return to Raw, I thought it was pretty funny when the Rock said "Finally the Rock has come back...home" it was like he was in a trance, being hypnotized or something, just the way he said "home" was funny to me. Vince got mind control over the Rock to come back, I could picture it, they can use it as an angle.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ravishing23 said:


> Started watching Raw again only because of The Rock, I know he is going to be around just for a bit, brief appearances here and there. Some days it's just easier to wait until Tuesday and watch Rock's brief Raw cameo on youtube, spare yourself from 1hr55m of torture. They are not even surprises, they just announce, oh Rock is going to do this segment in the show, so you can turn it off and just watch it on youtube the next day, you know what he's going to do on the show, not scattered all over the place, just one brief segment.
> 
> I am just waiting for someone to upload all of Rock's skits, speeches, and, end interference from Wrestlemania on youtube, judging from the results looks like it is probably a combined appearance of ten minutes, if that.
> 
> ...


----------



## neon005 (Apr 4, 2011)

when u find it post the link the rock was my childhood hero


----------



## Ravishing23 (Sep 29, 2009)

I thought Rock would come back just as Raw guest host for a day, I think fans got a lot more than they were expecting. His appearances were kind of stretched out up until Wrestlemania, still it was fun watching. If he comes back for some more shows I hope he updates the character a bit.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

It's not a match I'm especially interested in. I've been sick of Cena for quite some time and seeing focus entirely on this match at the expense of the Wrestlemania main-event pissed me off greatly.



MultiMAHMOUD20 said:


> Meh, i don't have a problem with this, he's not gonna win anyway, and it's refreshing to see a new face in the main event for once. Besides, if they will announce it, Morrison/Ziggler is something i'd prefer to see instead of seeing Morrison being a fodder to Miz, and i still believe Morrison is still bound to win MITB at MITB PPV so i have no worries about his push.
> __________________





MultiMAHMOUD20 said:


> My initial reaction was, WHAT THE FUCK ! BRYAN SHOULD HAVE HIS SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But it could be alot worse. It could easily have been orton and cena winning it and ive heard JoMo has had backstage issues or whatever so it wasnt going to be him. I was realy hoping Ziggler would get a shot because a fued with the Miz would do him a WORLD of good.
> 
> ...





MultiMAHMOUD20 said:


> 2 wrestlers get pissed off at each other, talk shit to each other and are about to attack each other / briefly attacking each other.
> 
> Teddy Long's music starts, he walks out saying:
> 
> "Hold on there playas, it ain't gonna go down like that. Tonight's main event.... on Friday night Smackdown, it's gonna be...... WRESTLER 1 VS WRESTLER 2<saying it as if it's a massive fucking surprise which it ISN'T>! HOLLA HOLLA!"





MultiMAHMOUD20 said:


> Bad rep is hurting TNA in one way or the other. People decide not to watch it before they even turn it on because they heard all the "TNA sucks" bullshit. People always say how they want TNA to succeed and how they have potential and this and that. Well here's a clue, if you love the business so much, why don't you support TNA, even if there are things you don't like about it. Say a few nice words, praise someone on Twitter, wear a TNA T-Shirt, show your support to the ONLY company that could rival WWE in the next 10-20 years, ROH is a sinking ship.





MultiMAHMOUD20 said:


> Bad rep is hurting TNA in one way or the other. People decide not to watch it before they even turn it on because they heard all the "TNA sucks" bullshit. People always say how they want TNA to succeed and how they have potential and this and that. Well here's a clue, if you love the business so much, why don't you support TNA, even if there are things you don't like about it. Say a few nice words, praise someone on Twitter, wear a TNA T-Shirt, show your support to the ONLY company that could rival WWE in the next 10-20 years, ROH is a sinking ship.


Hey jackass, what do any of these posts have to do with this thread? Nothing, that's what. Stop spamming the board just to get to 25 posts and earn access to the Multi Media section


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

The coach just joined twitter. Check out the Rock's feed to see how he gives him a warm welcome  Attitude era marks will love this.


----------



## SlowburnDarkly (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah. Seven years was a bitch. I enjoyed most of the films he did during his hiatus, but I would've much rather seen him in the ring. And now he's making us wait a fucking year to see him take on Cena. Ugh. He's certainly not bringing it.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Val Venis calls out The Rock on Twitter*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Rock IS a horrible in ring performer, to be fair, however it's obvious Morley just wants attention.


lmao.


----------

